# Seth Rollins injured in Dublin: Out 6-9 months. WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662352814807629824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662353020273971201
http://www.wwe.com/inside/seth-rollins-injury-title-tournament-survivor-series-28164051



> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins has torn his right ACL, MCL and medial meniscus, and will not be able to defend the title against Roman Reigns at Survivor Series. A tournament to determine a new champion will instead take place at the event.


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

Hopefully it is just sprain that shouldn't take too long to heal.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662036466239979520Ouch. He was carried out too.

It's almost time. :reigns2


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

Looks like it could be a Hammy to me.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

That looked very painful and pretty bad. 

Hopefully it's not too bad, wonder they'll do if he is injured for a while.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

Holy shit that looks more than a sprain, the knee looked out of place for a second.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

Well shit. Hopefully he just tweaked something and he'll be better in a week or so.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

He's supposed to be wrestling in the main event of the Birmingham show im going to Sunday, he better wrestle


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*

He'll lose to Roman and then Sheamus will cash in on Roman at SS. I don't wish injury on anybody but im kinda tired of his long ass title run. So if this gets the title off him then im ok with that.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Sheamus cash in monday.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

His knee came out of the socket. :CENA


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hopefully it's not serious. Looked bad though


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Oh dear.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

i guess the wyatt family shipped kane to ireland.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

If he's out for an extended period of time, Sheamus will cash in on Monday and then we'll get a Sheamus/Reigns feud for the WWE title.









What fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Well, if he's out for an extended time, now they have an easy reason/way to get the title off of him.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

So this time instead of injure others he injured himself, guy work rate it's just not safe.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Fuck. That looked bad.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Vårmakos said:


> i guess the wyatt family shipped kane to ireland.


Only his body. And mask. They kept his soul. Or so the story goes. Hermetically sealed. In a mayonnaise jar. On Funk & Wagnall's porch. Since NOON TODAY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Brodus Clay said:


> So this time instead of injure others he injured himself, guy work rate it's just not safe.


fpalm

More brilliance.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Please be ok

I can't handle a Sheamus cash in/title run :mj2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Fuck that hurts just looking at it. Man get better rollins.
Son of a bitch!!!!


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Rollins has often bragged about never being injured once in his WWE career and never missing a Raw since 2012 and claims it's due to Crossfit so hopefully this isn't serious. If it is there could not be worse timing considering he's the Champion and with the RTWM around the corner. 

After he injured the leg he got back up and powerbombed 330lbs Kane through the table which would've surely made it worse putting so much weight on an already injured ankle/leg?

Hopefully he is okay because they are screwed if he's not. Reigns vs Sheamus for the rest of the year will guarantee below 2.0.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope this looks worse than it really is. There is a dearth of "main event talent" and this bodes poorly if Seth is out for an extended period. Maybe it's time for Reigns to take the title, get cashed in on and start the ever so epic Sheamus vs Roman feud. That'll pop the ratings. :eyeroll


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hope he is alright.

I really wish they would have picked someone more interesting for the MITB case this year. If Rollins is out for any length of time, such would be the perfect time to play that card.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Fuck. That sucks. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

That crowd was so small whats the point of wrestling there?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Ouch, hope it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Sethy . Last time Reigns and Rollins were gonna have a PPV match Reigns went down, Now it seems like maybe Rollins will be down, ughh. Hopefully it looks worst than it is. Seth has been so fortunate when it comes to injuries. Cant afford to lose him right now.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Rollins should have never picked Kane up to put him through the table after he tweaked his knee...smh


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Truthbetold said:


> That crowd was so small whats the point of wrestling there?


Would've been over 8,000 at it which is more than Smackdown gets these days.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hope he's alright, this is pretty much the worst possible time for him to get injured.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Man, that's why I'm worried when he becomes a face. Boy has no chill with his daredevil moves and high spots. Not saying this move was a high spot, but man does he do shit that wrecks the knees something serious. That's why Cena is 12 years strong. Vince makes sure he doesn't do anything too high impact to keep him healthy as long as possible.

Crazy how this is deja vu. First Roman went down before their match at NoC last year and now Seth going down before Survivor Series.

Hopefully it's nothing serious and a couple weeks with a lighter load gives it enough time to heal up.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Crossfit Jesus will be okay. His flowing GOAT blood filled with midi clorians has already healed him to full recovery. Ready to carry Reigns to an epic title match.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

no seth


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

He still finished the table spot after the injury, so maybe it's not too serious:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662040077464412160


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Ratings are going to go way up if he's out for an extended period. Now's your time to shine, Sheamus.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Truthbetold said:


> Rollins should have never picked Kane up to put him through the table after he tweaked his knee...smh


That was relentless, fortunately he didn't injure Kane after that.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Fire Kane!! 





:troll


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Ouch. That looked nasty. I think he'll be alright though.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Does that mean...no Rollins vs Reigns?

Does THAT mean no Reigns as champ?

...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Damn that hurt just looking at it 

I really hope it is nothing too serious and he recovers quickly; it is a very bad time for him to be injured and out of action for any extended period of time. Crossing fingers.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Easy to see how that could be a pretty bad injury. His leg hit hard and turned the wrong way.

I sure hope he's okay.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

:swaggerwhat

I thought Kane's soul was harvested...

:jose


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Does that mean...no Rollins vs Reigns?
> 
> Does THAT mean no Reigns as champ?
> 
> ...


It means Sheamus can start the next Wrestling boom.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

It is a shame. Hope he recovers soon...but I agree with @Wynter! on this: I want to see him doing a face turn, but I fear for his health, I mean...eventually 
he will be doing things like this as a face (on a week to week or month to month basis): Shooting Star Press, Asai Moonsault, doing crazy stuff...Damn, it sucks that he had this injury at this moment.

And fuck, maybe Sheamus will cash in. Sheamus/Reigns sounds boring as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Dan Rodmon said:


> :swaggerwhat
> 
> I thought Kane's soul was harvested...
> 
> :jose


Who is to say that's not Souless Kane?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope hes healed in-time for survivor series. But thats kinda selfish of me to think that.
As long as he gets better and takes what ever amount of time he needs. Thats the important thing.

Bad timing. Bad timing indeed. Just when things were starting to get interesting
with him and roman.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

If Rollins was carried out then he couldn't put any pressure on his leg which does not bode well. 

These guys work through minor injuries as we all know so it's hard to imagine him being able to compete at Survivor Series. 

If Rollins were to be stripped of the title then i guess WWE could always have Ambrose turn his back on Reigns this Monday and align with the Authority for the shot at the title. 

:shrug It might freshen things up significantly and if Rollins were to make a return at the rumble then he'd be an automatic babyface again. 

I don't think it's be the end of the world if they just switch out Rollins for Ambrose but I could see WWE doing something stupid and putting Big Show in the match or something :lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Tragic this, like. 

Watch him vacate the title on Raw now saying he's lost his step or something crycry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

*IF* it's an injury that's gonna keep him out a few months, perfect way to write him off and come back out of nowhere and turn face. Just sayin'. Still gotta wait and see if it's that type of injury, though.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Marrakesh said:


> If Rollins was carried out then he couldn't put any pressure on his leg which does not bode well.
> 
> These guys work through minor injuries as we all know so it's hard to imagine him being able to compete at Survivor Series.
> 
> ...












I do agree though. Something like this can either cause WWE to shake things up in a positive way or they will go into full panic and book something that will make my eye twitch and my stomach churn -_____-

I'd rather Seth be healthy though. Would suck with him busting his ass this whole time to end his reign like this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Dan Rodmon said:


> :swaggerwhat
> 
> I thought Kane's soul was harvested...
> 
> :jose


Plot twist, it's Eobard Thawne in Kane's body.

Sucks that he's injured, but whatever. I'm certainly not gonna miss him if he's out.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



CretinHop138 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...possibly-injured-at-wwe-live-event-in-dublin/
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Probably saves him for putting over "Demon Kane" or Reigns. Get well soon, champ.



Demon Kane's soul has been harvested by Bray Wyatt, don't you know anything, duh?

WILD SPECULATION: Seth will borrow Zeb's scooter on Raw; Alberto will then attack Reigns in the main event of Survivor Series and help Seth retain. YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



ShowStopper said:


> *IF* it's an injury that's gonna keep him out a few months, perfect way to write him off and come back out of nowhere and turn face. Just sayin'. Still gotta wait and see if it's that type of injury, though.


Let's hope it is nothing serious and he doesn't have to take time away. I'd rather he move on after his feud with Roman to a feud with Triple H and his character move gradually to a face turn as opposed to coming back as a face right away.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Let's hope it's not that serious so he can make it to survivor series and drop the title to reigns


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Chrome said:


> If he's out for an extended period of time, Sheamus will cash in on Monday and then we'll get a Sheamus/Reigns feud for the WWE title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be better than it looks on paper remember Sheamus vs big show wasn't the abortion it was meant to be. And it plays to Romans strengths feuding with a guy like Sheamus since they excel in slugfests. But still a Sheamus me run. Damn it Seth get better dude


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

This is what happens when indy midgets try to lift up 300 pounds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Sounds terrible but this would be a great shake up to the main event scene and the possibilities are endless who will be the top heel in the next few months! :mark:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Get better soon champ


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Wynter! said:


> Man, that's why I'm worried when he becomes a face. Boy has no chill with his daredevil moves and high spots. *Not saying this move was a high spot, but man does he do shit that wrecks the knees something serious.* That's why Cena is 12 years strong. Vince makes sure he doesn't do anything too high impact to keep him healthy as long as possible.


I agree...

I cringe everytime Seth gets back body dropped over the ropes to the outside of the ring.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Oh man :harden if this is really bad I hope Reigns takes the title because fuck Sheamus as champion.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hope it's only tweaked and he's able to wrestle at Survivor Series. 

But like others have said it might be time for Seth to change up his style, and save the craziness for big events. otherwise this could be the start of multiple injuries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Shala☆Frost;53814914 said:


> Oh man :harden if this is really bad I hope Reigns takes the title because fuck Sheamus as champion.


As much as I don't want Sheamus, he's better than Reigns in every area except look, which is useless.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Shala☆Frost;53814914 said:


> Oh man :harden if this is really bad I hope Reigns takes the title because fuck Sheamus as champion.












I'd rather sit through Sheamus for a few months than Roman getting the title too soon.

BAD SHALA!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Wynter! said:


> I'd rather sit through Sheamus for a few months than Roman getting the title too soon.
> 
> BAD SHALA!


So you never want him as champion? I thought you were a Reigns fan.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

It looked very bad. I have a bad feeling about this injury.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you never want him as champion? I thought you were a Reigns fan.


I didn't say never. I don't see it being productive giving him the title right now. I personally think it would be too soon. I surely dont want Ambrose turinng against him, because the stupidity of that decision would make my teeth hurt.

And you might as well get the cash in out of the way. They've done butt all to make Sheamus interesting and I'd rather sit through it now than Mania season.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sucks that he's injured, but whatever. I'm certainly not gonna miss him if he's out.


See you next month when Reigns will be champ :>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



> See you next month when Reigns will be champ :>


Reigns is going to be champion whether or not Seth is around.



Wynter! said:


> I didn't say never. I don't see it being productive giving him the title right now. I personally think it would be too soon. I surely dont want Ambrose turinng against him, because the stupidity of that decision would make my teeth hurt.
> 
> And you might as well get the cash in out of the way. They've done butt all to make Sheamus interesting and I'd rather sit through it now than Mania season.


You said you didn't want him to win too soon, that means never. He'll never be good enough to be WWE Champion.

It was a bad joke that flew over your head...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

turning Roman heel and Authority turning on Rollins is perfect now


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



ShowStopper said:


> *IF* it's an injury that's gonna keep him out a few months, perfect way to write him off and come back out of nowhere and turn face. Just sayin'. Still gotta wait and see if it's that type of injury, though.


Have HIM come back at the Rumble and win!!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

This is the rather unfortunate result of what happens when you have an entire roster that's overworked.

If Vince truly cared about his performers he'd knock back the number live events a year from 300 to about 200 to avoid injuries like this but sadly that's never going to happen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I can see Seth doing what Punk did when he was injured as champ back at the end of 2012


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Wynter! said:


> I'd rather sit through Sheamus for a few months than Roman getting the title too soon.
> 
> BAD SHALA!


Reigns as champ, heading into Mania > Any other realistic option. He's ready. Why wouldn't you want him to win the title?


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Terrence said:


> This is what happens when indy midgets try to lift up 300 pounds.


Classic :grin2:

The injury obviously happened prior to lifting Kane. He should never have powerbombed Kane after he injured himself. Way too much weight to put on his knee. He does that sunset flip all the time so I don't know why he landed the way he did.

He has had no problem lifting 300lbs before.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Oh god. My choices are Reigns or Sheamus?

I'm off to drink a gallon of oven cleaner...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope Seth recovers quickly. 

If there's a silver lining here, maybe he won't have to do the job and he just vacates the title. :hbk2 :rollins


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

O boy if hes not a 100 percent he wont be able to carry Roman and make him look good


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Oh guys he didn't "pull" something. That looked real bad. Shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Soul Cat said:


> I hope Seth recovers quickly.
> 
> If there's a silver lining here, maybe he won't have to do the job and he just vacates the title. :hbk2 :rollins


I was thinking of that, too. More and more similarities. :hbk1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Soul Cat said:


> I hope Seth recovers quickly.
> 
> If there's a silver lining here, maybe he won't have to do the job and he just vacates the title. :hbk2 :rollins


Why is that a silver lining? I want to see him fucking lose the belt, for all the effort they've wasted on him. It's not even a positive for his fans, reigns that have finishes are far more memorable than incomplete ones. Incomplete, vacated reigns suck, it's just throwing a bunch of shit into something for no payoff. That's one of the biggest problems with WWE today, there's no conclusion to anything. It's not gonna hurt him to lose the title.

And yes, I know you're gonna tell me I'd see it differently if it were Bray Wyatt in this spot, but I'd genuinely rather see him lose the title than vacate it. That does no good for anybody.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



GeneHackman said:


> Classic :grin2:
> 
> The injury obviously happened prior to lifting Kane. He should never have powerbombed Kane after he injured himself. Way too much weight to put on his knee. He does that sunset flip all the time so I don't know why he landed the way he did.
> 
> He has had no problem lifting 300lbs before.


Ryback is 280lbs. Kane is around 330.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Looks very bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hmm... Vacate the title, Authority trash him, Rollins returns as a face to own H and reclaim his name of THE MAN! :rollins


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why is that a silver lining? I want to see him fucking lose the belt, for all the effort they've wasted on him. It's not even a positive for his fans, reigns that have finishes are far more memorable than incomplete ones.


Agreed. Rollins vacating the title would almost certainly confirm his reign to have been one of the worst in WWE history.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Cliffy B said:


> *He's supposed to be wrestling in the main event of the Birmingham show im going to Sunday*, he better wrestle


He's supposed to be in the main event of the house show I'm going to (I was originally going to Manchester, but plans changed), so it'll be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



ShowStopper said:


> I was thinking of that, too. More and more similarities. :hbk1


Seth going to walk out on Raw holding back tears, telling the world he has lost his smile










Which would make Roman, Bret Hart. So I guess that means Reigns is going to form the Samoan Hart Foundation, with the Uso's and Joe. and Rollins is going to form a new D-X :grin2:


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hope he's not injured. If he has to be out for a while though they should have Undertaker and Kane crucify him to send a message to the Wyatts.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You said you didn't want him to win too soon, that means never. He'll never be good enough to be WWE Champion.
> 
> It was a bad joke that flew over your head...


Nah, just decided to no sell your bitterness and answer you seriously for my entertainment :


And I will never trust your judgment again because you thought Husky Harris had no talent. I will never let you live that down :lmao





It was a terrible joke too. You've slacked off in your grumpy old man gimmick :no:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Wynter! said:


> I didn't say never. I don't see it being productive giving him the title right now. I personally think it would be too soon. I surely dont want Ambrose turinng against him, because the stupidity of that decision would make my teeth hurt.
> 
> And you might as well get the cash in out of the way. They've done butt all to make Sheamus interesting and I'd rather sit through it now than Mania season.


I think Reigns being the challenger and winning his first title at Mania is such a boring story and the fans still won't want to see it this year. 

If i was WWE and i had to find the best way to book him I'd look at putting the belt on him in the next two ppv's and then setting up a WM match with Brock (who could win the rumble) or do the Shield triple threat. 

In both instances I'd have Reigns retain and be confident that the match quality would satisfy the crowd. 

:shrug what else can you do? It'd just be dumb to try and repeat the same scenario from last year and he's at a point now were i think they really want to put the belt on him. 

He's been with the company now for three years and with the current lack of star power I'm 100% sure they plan on trying to make him the next big star by the end of Mania. 

Personally, I think their best shot at it is just by booking him as a dominant champion the whole way through Mania and beyond (Although not complete superman booking obviously) and having him put on really good physical matches.

This would make more sense to me than trying to make him play a more sympathetic character challenging for the title which requires the affection of the fans which he just does not have yet. He could win a lot of fans over by sheer brute force. (As long as they avoid trying to turn him into Cena in the process).


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Terrence said:


> Ryback is 280lbs. Kane is around 330.


Ryback looks a lot bigger than 280lbs. The Rock was billed at 275lbs - no way is Ryback only 5lbs heavier. Regardless of billed weight the point is he can not only lift but run across the ring with someone that heavy with ease. 

The fact he could still powerbomb 330lbs of Kane AFTER injuring his knee says it all. He should never have done that and could have made the injury worse. Should have just called an audible and hit a pedigree to finish instead.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

When it Reigns, it Roars.

Oooaah Season is among us gentlemen.

Hope you get better Seth but it's Look Strong time.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Bryan Orton and Cena are gone and now maybe Rollins. The WWE is going thru some shit times at the moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



donne said:


> Which would make Roman, Bret Hart. So I guess that means Reigns is going to form the Samoan Hart Foundation, with the Uso's and Joe. and Rollins is going to form a new D-X :grin2:


Holy shit...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



LordKain said:


> This is the rather unfortunate result of what happens when you have an entire roster that's overworked.
> 
> If Vince truly cared about his performers he'd knock back the number live events a year from 300 to about 200 to avoid injuries like this but sadly that's never going to happen.


I agree 100%. 200 is more than enough shows per year. Vince is a billionaire and so many ex-wrestlers are dead now from being overworked. They live on the road and then by the time they retire their bodies are so broken down they can't enjoy the money they earned.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



From Death Valley said:


> Bryan Orton and Cena are gone and now maybe Rollins. The WWE is going thru some shit times at the moment.


If they're smart (which they're not), this will be good for them. They need to make some other stars DESPERATELY and historically, the only way that ever happens is for the ones they have to leave.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



GeneHackman said:


> The fact he could still powerbomb 330lbs of Kane AFTER injuring his knee says it all. He should never have done that and could have made the injury worse. Should have just called an audible and hit a pedigree to finish instead.


Exactly, it was a house show nobody even cares about.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Actually, ignoring Seth for a second, does this mean Kane escaped The Wyatts? Did he get his powers back? Find out next time on DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Yup, definitely the next HBK, fucker even goes and fakes a damn knee injury, pfft :side:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Backstage reckons it's just a knee tweak and that he'll be able to continue the tour, apparently.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Shaska Whatley said:


> Looks like it could be a Hammy to me.


LOL yes, the way his knee hyper-extended sure looked like him blowing out a hammy...

It's a hyper-extension. He'll be fine within a week or two.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/638...n-injury-at-tonights-wwe-live-event-in-dublin

Don't know if it holds much credibility, but this info has been relayed on various websites. One can hope.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sheamus cash in monday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Solf said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/638...n-injury-at-tonights-wwe-live-event-in-dublin
> 
> Don't know if it holds much credibility, but this info has been relayed on various websites. One can hope.


Wow. If he just tweaked it; he got lucky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Solf said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/638...n-injury-at-tonights-wwe-live-event-in-dublin
> 
> Don't know if it holds much credibility, but this info has been relayed on various websites. One can hope.


_"Rollins is scheduled to have his leg checked out, so more details will be known soon, but as of now backstage talk in WWE is that Rollins will likely be able to continue the tour."_










Phew...let's hope it is true and we get a bit more info later on.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



ShowStopper said:


> Wow. If he just tweaked it; *he got lucky.*


*

:rollins*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Rollins is the master of the sell. I feel foolish for having doubted him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Marrakesh said:


> Rollins is the master of the sell. I feel foolish for having doubted him.


He's still legit injured though, and had to be carried backstage. It just might not be as bad as thought.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

New Day, now is the time to send some of that unicorn magic of yours to Seth


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I legit felt a bit sick when I read that thread title  Always bad to hear one of your faves could be hurt, I felt the same when I heard about Roman's hernia last year too.

But now I read he'll probably be ok and will be able to continue the tour? Thank god! I hope that's true, and I hope that Seth is a bit more careful in future!!

It would have been ironic though cos of the fact that last time Seth and Roman were due to face off, Roman went down with that hernia!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sheamus cash in monday.


Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

That looks nasty. Crossfit Jesus has met his foe..


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I'm hoping he's not injured. WWE needs all the talent at the moment. If it does end up that he can't compete at Survivor Series then WWE should do a huge elimination match to determine the next champion. Put in about five or six people, and have them go at it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope it's just a minor thing. If he does the match at SvS, they could work it in the story by having Reigns repeatedly attack the leg and turn heel in the process.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

If he is out long-term and has to drop it to Sheamus, that takes a lot of juice away from Reigns. Beating a recent MITB winner (especially one not particularly over) instead of a former Shield mate with a 8-month reign is going to be a very lackluster start for his phase as da man.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Looks like he landed really badly on the one leg. Doesn't he have a permanent limp, too? Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Will he drop the title?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

And the era of Roman Reigns begins... ugh


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

So Kane botched?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sheamus cash in monday.


the luck of the irish.
Funny it was in dublin as well.

Seth's landing arent as smooth as he used to be, all the matches with Cena he didnt land on his feet when he counterd the AA.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

A speedy recovery to The Architect.
Was really looking forward to his program with Reigns at SvS, hopefully it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Man he sure did jinx himself. I remember him talking about crossfit in an interview and bragging that he doesn't get injured because of the type of training he does. 


I rather Roman Reigns win the title than Sheamus. I really really really don't want to see Sheamus as the champion. WWE just picked him to swerve everyone who thought Roman was going to win MITB.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Looks like heel :ambrose4 vs :reigns post SS might be for the title.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I remember when the undefeated Lesnar was injured and so had his first loss and dropped the title to Big Show... 

If Rollins doesn't heal in time, Reigns, right place, right time!


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



ShowStopper said:


> Well, if he's out for an extended time, now they have an easy reason/way to get the title off of him.


Seth loses his smile or got beat up by 9 Marines? Which way shall we go?


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I've been worried about him in a few of his recent matches when he has taken some nasty high spots, but he always seems fine. Then he gets injured on a relatively simple landing like that. Crazy how that happens. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



ShadowKiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662036466239979520Ouch. He was carried out too.
> 
> It's almost time. :reigns2


he could have easily broken his leg :sasha2

Dang Seth Rollins should tone down a bit. He's the Champ now and Champ don't need to go spectacular all the time. I hope this injury is some coward Seth act


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I really hope he didn't tear his Achilles tendon. The video is kind of hard to see but it looks like his ankle heel foot hits hard and he immediately goes down which an Achilles tear would make him do. That would put him out for a loooong time so I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

with the HBK comparisons does that mean we'll get Rollins rocking the short shorts?










:banderas


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hmmmm.......

Casper vs. the Regins Train 9.99, it's still over priced by nine dollars and 98 cents. I thought they could tell a story with Rollins and Roman there's a HISTORY there & a trusted worker in Rollins and a much more improved worker in Roman........

Sure Casper can wrestle but *CAN'T *talk without sounding like a Vince McMahon employee wearing a MR.T Clown wig and Ronald McDonald face paint and Roman, yeah *LESS* would be more & since all the E does is talk instead of fight well this feud's already DOA......

I hope for the best but in the worst case PLEASE let the old man learn you need MORE THAN ONE STAR to make a main event scene work, who wants to bet Vince get's the check book out for Brock? 

So in a nutshell Casper/Regins


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Frost99 said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> Casper vs. the Regins Train 9.99, it's still over priced by nine dollars and 98 cents. I thought they could tell a story with Rollins and Roman there's a HISTORY there & a trusted worker in Rollins and a much more improved worker in Roman........
> 
> ...


Ummmm...what?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

wait a second ...

*Kane is Alive (paul Bearer's voice)*


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Brie Mode said:


> with the HBK comparisons does that mean we'll get Rollins rocking the short shorts?
> 
> https://teamhellions.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/shortshortmichaels.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

It looks like he tore his knee up. I sure hope it is not as bad as it looks!


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



MrRKO said:


> I've been worried about him in a few of his recent matches when he has taken some nasty high spots, but he always seems fine. Then he gets injured on a relatively simple landing like that. Crazy how that happens. Hope it's not too bad.


The problem is that the body wears down no matter what thats why a lot of old school guys dont like hte "flippy wrestling" too risky and not much of longevity to the performers body. 

Now i hope tht Rollins is fine, its really a pain in the ass when you are injured.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I guess he could have possibly only sprained his knee. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

It says there it appears to only be a tweak, and he'll work the rest of the tour. Obviously not 100% though, but positive signs.

Source - http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/breaking-rumor-seth-rollins-injured.html


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

On first viewing I was like just an ankle strain but on 2nd viewing it looks bad; looks like it was his knee and when you land after jumping etc it is generally the acl. Hopefully it's only minor.

On a somewhat related note why are they taking massive risks at fucking house shows? No wonder they get injured, that spot is a PPV spot or a big raw spot not a fucking house show for 10,000 people of such.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Looks like a torn ACL or MCL to me. Hope it's the MCL. This really fucking sucks to hear and see. Just wanna wish Seth Rollins for a speedy recovery.

Edit: Just wanna mention how fucking strong Rollins is. He pretty much lifted Kane on just one leg. Insane.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Think of it this way.

HBK was the champ during an era which was in need of a drastic change and he got injured. And who rose from the ashes to take the spot and usher in a new era which would bring WWE to new heights?

For those who love to compare Seth to HBK, here's your comparison.

Sad for Seth but his title reign has not been a joy to watch. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise, he can become a born again Christian, come back better than ever and maybe I'll start liking him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> HBK was the champ during an era which was in need of a drastic change and he got injured. And who rose from the ashes to take the spot and usher in a new era which would bring WWE to new heights?
> 
> ...


"Stone Cold" Dean Ambrose confirmed to spray the Authority with a high powered house with ketchup coming out within the next two years.

:ambrose2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



SUPERIOR said:


> "Stone Cold" Dean Ambrose confirmed to spray the Authority with a high powered house with ketchup coming out within the next two years.
> 
> :ambrose2


That entire segment was better than any of those long drawn out 20 minute recap promos ya boy's been giving out for almost a year now. 
:rollins


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



JonMoxleyReborn said:


> That entire segment was better than any of those long drawn out 20 minute recap promos ya boy's been giving out for almost a year now.
> :rollins


:mj

Bruh, where have you been? Seth's been anything but "my boy" for nearly a year now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sheamus cash in monday.


Yup. That's what we really want, another guy with zero momentum to win the belt with no build :HHH2 Much like...SHEAMUS in 2010


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

any update on his status ?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Feel bad for the guy but hopefully this means the end of his very dull title reign. Seth doesn't seem to understand there is a main event style that you need to adjust to as the champ, where you work on periodically taking away risks that you do, just so that you can keep your body as safe as possible. Wrestlers should be able to tell a story without risking their careers, I think.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Errr... How should I put that ? You know the sunset flip is pretty safe right ? He landed awkwardly, that's all. Was hardly "risking his career" on that spot.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Botchamania clip I bet coming soon


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



SUPERIOR said:


> :mj
> 
> Bruh, where have you been? Seth's been anything but "my boy" for nearly a year now.


You can call SUPERIOR a lot of things but a "Seth Rollins Fan" isn't one of them :grin2:

In all seriousness I hope Rollins is ok, a knee injury is nothing to mess with.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

A sunset flip is taking excessive risk now? :kobe


It was a freak accident. Happens. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Poor Rollins! Get better soon, we need to be saved from a Shaemus/Reigns matchup.. tho if people want ratings to tank and laugh at how bad Shaemus is and how badly Reigns needs a character change.. it would be a blessing.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

WWE better hope he's not out long, but if he is they only have themselves to blame for not creating any other main event stars. With Cena, Orton, Bryan and now possibly Rollins out this is a time when only wanting 1 top guy, bites them in the ass big time. Reigns v Sheamus might be the worst Survivor Series main event in the events history aside from Orton v Big Show.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Stinger Fan said:


> And the era of Roman Reigns begins... ugh


He was kinda of winning it anyways.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Injuries suck, never want to see anyone get injured and hope its nothing serious.

That said, if this is what it takes to end the reign of the worst World Champion in history...so be it.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Never mind, they can always bring Cena back early & give him the title. hahahahaha


I hope Rollins is ok though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I see the Cena haters doing this all time so I'll be a dick for a moment. In the past 2 months Rollins has injured Cena, Sting and himself...



Miss Sally said:


> Poor Rollins! Get better soon, we need to be saved from a Shaemus/Reigns matchup.. tho if people want ratings to tank and laugh at how bad Shaemus is and how badly Reigns needs a character change.. it would be a blessing.


Ratings have already tanked with the indy darling as World Champ. 

The indy darling who isnt as good a pro wrestler as Sheamus coincidentally.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Glups, maybe is nothing "too" serious, but yeah it smells like Sheamus cash-in spirit. A Sheamus-Reigns feud doesn´t seem very exciting(although the matches will be good), maybe they can join Owens to the mix for the mic work(since Rollings owe hime one you know) and the matches will be more unpredictable too.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Reigns vs Sheamus for the rest of the year the Next Rock vs Stone Cold The next Macho man vs Hogan The next Shawn Micheals vs Bret Hart The next feud of the decade The ratings popper I can't wait dammit :vince5 Micheal Cole say everything I Just said on your ear.


----------



## Rollins. (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Rollins should not fucking drop the title to Reigns if we don't get a double turn with Reigns joining the Authoritiy to betray Rollins.

Or have him surrender the title like Edge did in 2007 and come back for the hunt.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

That looked bad,I hope he's okay.If not that means Sheamus will cash in and he will feud with Reigns.
:no


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Black Widow said:


> I*f not that means Sheamus will cash in and he will feud with Reigns.*












:vince5 "_ARE YOU NOT SPORT'S ENTERTAINED?_"


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Reigns and Sheamus would have great matches, to be fair.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Why Rollins why? :frown2:

Seriously, hope he's okay? :mj2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Fighter Daron said:


> Reigns and Sheamus would have great matches, to be fair.


They would. The problem is that their characters are so damn boring that I wouldn't be interested in anything that they did outside the ring.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



SUPERIOR said:


> They would. The problem is that their characters are so damn boring that I wouldn't be interested in anything that they did outside the ring.


Sounds exactly like Seth to be fair.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Reigns vs Cena incoming.

Our time is up.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

They are probably going to keep him away from matches until Survivor Series if hes okay


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I know i should not be surprised by this but WTH? He had a match with Kane? Isn't Kane in storyline kidnapped by the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

What a shame. I really hope they don't make him do some lame ass job just to drop the belt. Have him vacate it, then return as a face to a monstrous pop. 

He should have every reason to storyline hate (and in reality hate) the Authority. He hurt himself for trying to drag good matches out of their garbage talent, working a high risk style, working 5-6 matches a week, the guy had to be getting a little burned out. It's fucking November. He's been working more than any WWE champion in history has worked.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*










Damn it, looked bad as fuck. I really hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## LetsDrinkSomeWodka (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Stephleref said:


> I know i should not be surprised by this but WTH? He had a match with Kane? Isn't Kane in storyline kidnapped by the Wyatt Family?


:usangle


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Stephleref said:


> I know i should not be surprised by this but WTH? He had a match with Kane? Isn't Kane in storyline kidnapped by the Wyatt Family?


In storyline, Cena is also an underdog.


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

LOL

WWE share prices increase on news Seth Rollins is injured:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Reigns vs Cena incoming.
> 
> *Our time is up*.


An their ratings DOWN


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Damn Rollins :mj2 hope he's okay. If it's nothing serious they should just not let him compete in any matches up till Survivor Series


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

No worries, guys. If he has to relinquish the title, at least he'll be able to bounce back with no trouble since hes been booked so dominantly throughout his - oh wait...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

After seeing the footage Seth's knee must be dislocated after that it looked sick the way he landed. Theres no way he can continue the tour and I am gutted as its my first ever WWE shows im attending for Raw and Smackdown and I wont get to see him as hes gonna be sent home


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hopefully he will be fine for the PPV and can just use the injury to be more heelish on Tv until then.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Frost99 said:


> An their ratings DOWN


Ratings cant drop much lower than what they have with ole Seth boy stinking up the Main Event though.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

God does listen


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Well good news for Sheamus, at least he will get to cash-in sucessfully, then drop the title to Reigns in a month :lmao

Wait this event was in Dublin, Ireland and this injury benefits Sheamus?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

If Rollins needs to be out then I really hope he drops the title and doesn't vacate it like HBK


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/97642/seth-rollins-injury-update.html?p=1



> *SETH ROLLINS INJURY UPDATE*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2015-11-05 09:40:14
> 
> ...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Stone Hot said:


> If Rollins needs to be out then I really hope he drops the title and doesn't vacate it like HBK


If he has to vacate it I would imagine Sheamus just cashes in. We get that out of the way and Reigns takes the title from him at Survivor Series. It isn't an amazing plan but it's something that can easily be done.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Oh man, this sucks!

I really hope for a speedy recovery and it really sucks that his title would be over because of an injury, it just changes everything planned. I hope, he becomes better sooner than later. It kinda reminds me of Sid's leg injury but not as bad as his.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



EvaMaryse said:


> Ratings cant drop much lower than what they have with ole Seth boy stinking up the Main Event though.


Sure, it's more of a pick your poison after *YEARS* without proper main event building the E is reaping their rewards in the forms of Regins, Rollins, Casper ect in terms of workers* NOT* properly developed Casper especially considering his ten year as opposed to Seth & Regins. 

All three *COULD* have been built up with their own unique traits & storylines but instead all we get his the pale bully, the ass kissing champion/teachers pet and the Cena 2.0 Samoan model, the rating are a directly message to *MANAGEMENT* instead of talent for the *LACK* of any creativity/excitement. 

Yep pick your poison indeed.......


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope Seth will be OK.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



JY57 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/97642/seth-rollins-injury-update.html?p=1


Great, so now he can injure it further.:StephenA


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

If he drops that belt to Reigns or Sheamus at SVS please write him off TV until the rumble and have him return as a tweener slowly building towards a big face turn pre Mania so he can face HHH. 

Oh wait HHH wants to face The Rock :lol 

Put over Rollins you egomaniac.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Stone Hot said:


> If Rollins needs to be out then I really hope he drops the title and doesn't vacate it like HBK


even if hes not medically cleared to compete?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



> Rollins was scheduled to get the knee looked at after the show but the belief among those we've spoken to is that he would likely wrap the knee up and continue working the tour. WWE has a tour date later today in Cardiff, Wales.


Take dem Z-packs and go back to work damn it! :vince3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Drago said:


> Take dem Z-packs and go back to work damn it!


He is injured? Put him on more matches, damn it! :vince3


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Great, so now he can injure it further.:StephenA


So much of this. The guy is a complete idiot, if he lacks the balls to tell Vince "hey I'm taking a break" then it's his own fault when the injury gets worse. And I don't want to hear this "The WWE won't let him", they did it with Daniel Bryan, it's only smart to do it here. He shouldn't be wrestling house shows in the first place as champ lol.


----------



## Trinomial (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Reading the thread title, I was hoping it would be much more serious than it looks like it is. 

Hopefully it turns out to be something worse than we are led to believe and he will have to forfeit the title. What would be even better is if something is broken and he later develops some sort of complication that forces him into early retirement. That would be both hilarious and very beneficial to every single viewer.

But we aren't lucky enough to have that happen.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Well. Career-wise, assuming the injury isn't too bad, this could work in Rollins's favor.

First, at the minimum, if he makes it to SvS to drop the title to Roman(which was going to happen regardless), any win will not be clean. He has the perfect excuse with Roman taking advantage of the injury and getting him when he was less than 100%. 

If Shaemus grabs the title on a cash-in, that solves the cash-in problem. Transition Shaemus can then drop the title to Roman @ SvS.

If Rollins misses Rumble, Shaemus can lose his rematch definitively @ Rumble to fill that spot. Basically a 2 month quickie feud with him and Roman which establishes Roman with the title starting @ Survivor Series. Rollins can then come back during RTWM and use the injury as pretext to get inserted into the title match between Roman and Dean and make it a Shield Triple Threat for the title.

So really, after he drops the title he has anywhere from 2-4 months to rehab the knee without messing with known storylines.


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



mattheel said:


> even if hes not medically cleared to compete?


If Austin could complete his match with Owen Hart with a broken freekin neck then Rollins can dump his title to someone.


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Shit, hope he makes it to London.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Considering we're in a situation where the only two guys who are in a position to run as World Champion if he is out injured are Roman Reigns and Sheamus, this could not have happened at a worse time.

God help us all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



> If Austin could complete his match with Owen Hart with a broken freekin neck then Rollins can dump his title to someone.


All Austin had to do was a rollup and the match was over. Working an entire match with a bad wheel? Unless the match is really, really short. Doubt even that happens if the knee is that bad. If it's not bad than, he can wrestle.

And champions shouldn't be wrestling house shows? The lack of knowledge on this site is astounding.


----------



## Trinomial (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Considering we're in a situation where the only two guys who are in a position to run as World Champion if he is out injured are Roman Reigns and Sheamus, this could not have happened at a worse time.
> 
> God help us all.


It will be impossible for either of them to be any worse than the current dweeb holding the title. If I had to pick between Reigns and Sheamus though, I would go with Sheamus. Although, it's inevitable that Reigns will bore us to tears with a lengthy title reign at some point.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Trinomial said:


> It will be impossible for either of them to be any worse than the current dweeb holding the title. If I had to pick between Reigns and Sheamus though, I would go with Sheamus. Although, it's inevitable that Reigns will bore us to tears with a lengthy title reign at some point.


Seth is better than both of them by a country mile at this point.

I'm with you on preferring Sheamus though. And the fact I am now motivated to look at the WWE World Heavyweight Championship main event picture and am able to actually say "I'd prefer Sheamus to have the belt" for any reason at all is a sad fucking statement all its own on just how crap I find Roman Reigns.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



AmbroseCantWrestle said:


> If Austin could complete his match with Owen Hart with a broken freekin neck then Rollins can dump his title to someone.


Austin didnt go into the match with a broken freaking neck. Finishing a match if you get hurt in that match and having to have a match when you are previously not cleared to compete are two completely different things. Its fine he finished it. So did Rollins. But that doesn't mean that Austin should tben be put into a match AFTER he got hurt.

If Rollins is not healthy to perform a match in where he can drop it if its serious enough, tben it should be vacated. Because he (nobody) should perform a match if they are not healthy enough to compete. If the injury is not that serious, then there should be no deviation from there original plans...


----------



## Trinomial (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Seth is better than both of them by a country mile at this point.
> 
> I'm with you on preferring Sheamus though. And the fact I am now motivated to look at the WWE World Heavyweight Championship main event picture and am able to actually say "I'd prefer Sheamus to have the belt" for any reason at all is a sad fucking statement all its own on just how crap I find Roman Reigns.


I disagree with your first sentence. As an entertainer, Rollins might be on the same level as Reigns. As much as I've disliked Sheamus, he's been a far better heel, and dare I say, a far better entertainer than Rollins. 

Either way, it's not an ideal situation. Ideally, we would have someone that's actually good carrying the world title. But we haven't had anyone entertaining as world champ in a long while, and I do not foresee that changing any time soon.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Trying to stay optimistic, but i'm just so emoti.....give me a second, guys.

:sasha3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Hopefully it's just a tweak and nothing too serious. I don't think he should wrestle during this tour.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

The way he landed looks like a tweak in his ankle, hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

We should know in a few hours what the severity of it is because he's advertised to wrestle today. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

I hope he's alright on Sunday, I was looking forward to seeing him in Liverpool.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*

Fuck... hope he is alright.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



HankHill_85 said:


> We should know in a few hours what the severity of it is because he's advertised to wrestle today. I hope it's nothing serious.


Let's hope it is nothing serious and that everything can go on as planed. Seth having to vacate the title or lose it to Sheamus due to the injury just...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



EvaMaryse said:


> Ratings cant drop much lower than what they have with ole Seth boy stinking up the Main Event though.


Rollins' main events are top.

It's when Reigns presents both sucky storylines AND sucky main events when things get really bad.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hopefully it's nothing major and he'll be okay for Survivor Series, I'd keep him wrestling at a minimum until then though cos if he has to drop the title which leads to a Sheamus v Reigns feud :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Rollins' main events are top.
> 
> It's when Reigns presents both sucky storylines AND sucky main events when things get really bad.


Let's just be fair and say that the booking and storylines all across the board are evil and should be stopped.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



> Jonathan Coachman @TheCoachESPN
> BREAKING: Last night in Dublin, IRL, @WWE Champion @WWERollins suffered right ACL/MCL/medial meniscus tears; out 6-9 months.
> 
> Jonathan Coachman @TheCoachESPN
> [email protected] to hold tournament at #SurvivorSeries to crown a new #WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


1998 style


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662352814807629824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662353020273971201
Deadly Game back! 

Sucks about Rollins though.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Deadly Game vibes are coming back, yes! :mark: Shame about Seth though.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man, that absolutely sucks, terrible news.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*Deep sigh*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow. Godspeed, Seth. Sucks to be him and regardless of my feelings about his title run, I wish him the best.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Sucks that he got hurt. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. I'm very glad to get 6 to 9 months without him though.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE got too many shows per year. Not surprised their top stars get injured all the time


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is what WWE gets for screwing Becky Lynch over...You lost all your luck of the Irish.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/seth-rollins-injury-title-tournament-survivor-series-28164051

sigh. Get better, Seth.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

 

hope he's back soon


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



MarkovKane said:


> This is what WWE gets for screwing Becky Lynch over...You lost all your luck of the Irish.



She won the match for her team, though.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn, Seth :'( 


Speedy recovery to him. This really, really sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That sucks, guess Reigns is getting his Reign early .


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

:mj2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WOW, Get better soon champ


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I have no idea who is going to win the tournament /s


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Holy fuck! 6-9months! That's sickening! He's gonna miss mania, the face turn! Omg he's gonna miss so much!!!!


Get well soon :rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh fuck. Dam it Kane thanks a lot. Reigns to win the tournament


----------



## cmwrestling (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

www.youtube/undertakerthemewww.youtube.com[/UR


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well, as much as this sucks at the moment, maybe it will help Seth in the long run. He can perhaps return as a face, and actually be given a decent run.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well shit this might be the best thing ever.. If its not being used as a plot device or even being done on Raw makes me think Reigns was going to beat Rollins. Now when Seth comes back he is still undefeated and is worthy of a title shot without the sting of that. Hopefully that can be the silver lining of this debacle.

I hope he comes back better than ever and has a huge impact instantly maybe as a face depending on how things are at the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Timing couldn't have been worse. Might even end up missing WM32. Bloody hell...

Hope he gets well soon and that he doesn't has to be absent for the estimated 6-9 months.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Terrible news. Get well soon Seth.

Why do I get an awful feeling that Cena will come back early to take part in the tournament?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!LET'S GO REIGNS!v


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Nooo, his reign was built perfectly. I hate for it to end like this....


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Now we get Reigns or Sheamus as the champion.. God hates us.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I thought that they would've just held the tournament for the next few weeks at Raw and the winner faces Reigns for the title.


----------



## mobyomen (May 3, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Time to polish up that belt and give it to this guy ----:brock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Get better soon and at least he doesn't have to job!

:hbk1


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Out for 6 to 9 months ??? shit that sucks to hear , the guy is in his prime , shame to see him losing the title like that .


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Let me the first to guarantee roman reigns doesn't win the title now. They won't give roman his first championship on some last minute tournament. Dean Ambrose will screw him over at some point.

I expect either a Ryback, King Barrett or Sheamus championship. That or maybe Lesnar is he still has an appearance. 

Sucks for Rollins though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*TITLE VACANT?!?!?! :shiiit
DEADLY GAMES TOURNAMENT?!?!?!? :shiiit
REIGNS TURNS HEEL AND WINS?!?!?!?! :shiiit
*


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



DoubtGin said:


> I have no idea who is going to win the tournament /s


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Horrible news for Seth. 

Hard not to like this guy, regardless of the ratings. Can't place sole blame on the champion for the abysmal booking by creative.

Missing Mania will hurt and that event is considerably impacted by his loss.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That pop Rollins will get when he comes back.

:banderas


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

John Cena probably woke up to 100 missed calls from Vince... Cena wins LOL


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Jesus...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

this is your chance to give wade the title vince

JUST DO IT :barrett


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns will win the tournament. Wwe needs to bring Bryan back asap. Orton and Rollina both out shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> That pop Rollins will get when he comes back.
> 
> :banderas


He should come back as a face


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I'll stop watching Until he returns.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth flopped as Champ, not necessarily his fault, booking hasn't helped but it sucks to see anyone get hurt. 

I guess the Roman Empire has begun


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

You know what this means:






- Vic


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



amshocwazy said:


> Oh fuck yes!!! This is karma's way of punishing Seth for being the biggest main event flop in history
> 
> 
> I hope he gets cancer at some point within the next few years LMFAO


Fail troll attempt. Die


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE needs to have someone replace Rollins as the "Golden Boy" for The Authority. Who better than Roman Reigns?


----------



## Loading.... (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

How... depressing. I was looking forward to seeing him live during next week's Raw and Smackdown in Manchester... ffs.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seriously??? Fuck no!!!!!! 
No Rollins???  
6-9 months man, I'm almost crying. Fucking sucks.
Poor dude, hope he has an outstanding recovery.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Okay but seriously, who started the fucking plague game on EWR? This isn't funny, you guys.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Or reigns goes heel in the SS final vs Daniel Bryan!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



amshocwazy said:


> Oh fuck yes!!! This is karma's way of punishing Seth for being the biggest main event flop in history
> 
> 
> I hope he gets cancer at some point within the next few years LMFAO



Obvious troll but to even type that is disgusting


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow, that really sucks. I was hoping it wasn't going to be that serious.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



amshocwazy said:


> Oh fuck yes!!! This is karma's way of punishing Seth for being the biggest main event flop in history
> 
> 
> I hope he gets cancer at some point within the next few years LMFAO


You are a piece of human garbage


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Seth out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



SUPERIOR said:


> She won the match for her team, though.


Yeah but there was a thread saying people were mad cause she came out to Charlottes music, in her home town for the first time as a member of the Main Roster.....

Basically everyone else in existence got a big glam entrance for their home coming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> That pop Rollins will get when he comes back.
> 
> :banderas


Getting him to come back as a face to do something heroic would pop the hell out of the arena.

I wonder what spin will they use to announce this new tournament for the title...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just realized the SHIELD triple threat at Mania is officially not gonna happen. Don't think it was anyway, but it's a shame nonetheless.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Shame his reign ended that way. I would of rather seen him lose in a match.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh fuck. *Dam it Kane thanks a lot*. Reigns to win the tournament


Wasn't Kane or Rollins' fault. His leg landed awkwardly and that's all there is to it. It's a shame how it turned out, but I'll be interested to see where this leads.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Why can't Cena, Sheamus, Kane and Big Show all be out 6-9 months? 

There goes Rollins vs HHH at wrestlemania! 

Funny things I just watched the build up to survivor series 98 on the network where they had the deadly games tournament. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> That pop Rollins will get when he comes back.
> 
> :banderas


And feuds with HHH when he gets back :banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well then... sucks that he'll have to lose the title this way. Hopefully he'll come back as a top face though, he'll get a huge reaction when he returns. 

On the bright side, WWE actually has to work in a more panicked state and try to do stuff on the fly. Maybe something really cool will come out of this and the tournament they are going to hold. 

I'm pulling for Bray to win. Him holding the WWE title backed by three monsters would be pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Terrible news. Get well soon Seth.
> 
> Why do I get an awful feeling that Cena will come back early to take part in the tournament?


He cannot since he doing another Tv series if i recall.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Sucks for Rollins but his reign sucked anyway. I have a feeling Reigns will win the tourney even though im sure they didnt want him to win it until Mania. Only other thing i can see is Fella cashing in on Reigns immediately.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:jaydamn Well shit an ACL/MCL and meniscus tear, I don't think people realize just how bad of an injury that is, especially with his in ring style...

The only positive to this is that whenever he finally comes back (it's gotta be at least 9 months) he's most likely getting a huge face push and another title reign


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Deadly Games 2; Roman and Ambrose in the finals and Reigns gets the screwjob and new Authority crown jewel. 

BREHZ


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This would be the perfect scenario:

Daniel Bryan enters the tournament. In the Finals it's Reigns vs Bryan. Reigns turns heel, wins the title, and joins The Authority. 

BUT..........

Don't get any ideas of Bryan getting his redemption at WM. They need to to Reigns vs Ambrose.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth gone, Cena gone, their is only one man who can save the day :bryan2


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Rollins, Bryan, Zayne and Itami all hurt but hey keep on going Kane, Cena, Big Show and Sheamus


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Out up to 9 months. Classic ACL tear.


----------



## CactusSack (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Bad news

Although this seems easy enough to take advantage of. Reigns wins at WM, feuds with Ambrose over the summer and there's a triple threat a Summerslam for the title when Seth comes back and complains that he never actually lost. Might be really cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

And here I was having such a nice day...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Banez said:


> Shame his reign ended that way. I would of rather seen him lose in a match.


I hope he makes a quick recovery. And think of it this way, whether he comes back as heel or face, he will be able to play up the "I was never beaten" angle.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*










This really, _really_, *REALLY* sucks!!! Regardless of how people thought Seth's title run was, he gave it his all no matter what the booking direction was. Fuck, first Orton goes on the shelf for six months, now the WWE Champ himself?!?!?

I feel horrible for Seth. Terrible setback. Here's hoping he gets well much sooner rather than much later.

Dammit!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Bryan Alvarez is saying that WWE already are rushing on their phones to bring in some big names after this news.

not surprised at all if thats the case.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Actually, I wonder if they do call Bryan now. He's really the only proven top talent that could hold the belt, given that they don't want to give it to Reigns now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The SURVIVOR of the tournament wins the championship


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Shit, that sucks, wish him speedy recovery. :Cocky

What's gonna happen now though? A Sheamus cash-in perhaps? Oh boy, love me some shitstorms opcorn


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I'm not exactly sure what the point of even having this "tournament" is. Who the hell else would it be besides Reigns? R-Truth? Gimme a break. Almost everyone else on the show is booked like a jobber and/or a sissy bitch. There's no mystery and predictable matches are complete time wasters and nothing else. Sad that one of the "big 4" is rendered pointless due to the incompetance of the bookers. For the record I'm not against Reigns holding the belt, I just hate the predictability of the whole thing.
Christ. Rollins was one of the only things that was making these shows worth watching and now he's out for what could be nearly an entire year. I'm just hoping there's a huge face push for him when he comes back.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I hope he makes a quick recovery. And think of it this way, whether he comes back as heel or face, he will be able to play up the "I was never beaten" angle.


Yeah i agree. And the situation opens door for someone else now. Will be interesting to see who capitalizes on it. Aslong the tournament finals ain't something like Reigns vs. Kane because we all would know Reigns would win.

Hoping more like 2 really good possibilities to win the title. That way the final match would be interesting too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*FUCK!!!!!*​
_Seth_ has been the one shining beacon in this dreadful period unk3

They better put the strap back on _Brock_!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

CAUSE IT'S A DEADLY GAME, THAT WE'RE PLAYIN'!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



JY57 said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that WWE already are rushing on their phones to bring in some big names after this news.
> 
> not surprised at all if thats the case.


This can't be! Rollinsz sux!!111 Hez so easily replacable!11 He means nothing! I read it here!

:ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Well then... sucks that he'll have to lose the title this way. Hopefully he'll come back as a top face though, he'll get a huge reaction when he returns.
> 
> On the bright side, WWE actually has to work in a more panicked state and try to do stuff on the fly. Maybe something really cool will come out of this and the tournament they are going to hold.
> 
> I'm pulling for Bray to win. Him holding the WWE title backed by three monsters would be pretty damn awesome.


Bray will be facing team taker. He won't even be in the tournament


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Blackbeard said:


> *FUCK!!!!!*​
> _Seth_ has been the one shining beacon in this dreadful period unk3
> 
> They better put the strap back on _Brock_!


indeed

a champion that fucks off for three months is exactly what the show needs right now


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I was never a big fan of Rollins as champ but anytime someone loses a belt due to injury it's to bad, I wish him well.

As to the tournament it's unfortunate but I think Reigns will win but who knows the WWE might do something right here and give it to someone we can't see winning it, in any event Reigns is better than Johnny Boy.


----------



## SlimShadyy (Sep 7, 2015)

Will we get a Seth "lost his smile" segment on RAW when he relinquish the title on Monday?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

No Bryan, no Rollins, no Cena and no Orton. #Crisis


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns wins the gold. Ambrose wins the rumble. Ambrose wins the gold at Mania. Ambrose turns heel and loses to face Rollins. Brock wins it from Rollins. Reigns wins it form Brock at Wrestlemania. Owens wins it form Reigns. Bryan wins it from Owens. Punk wins from Bryan. Punk loses it to Shield guy in the main event of wrestlemania.


----------



## Dykwia (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Cena to return and reclaim the title. Just kidding.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Big 'Triple H style' babyface return maybe?

Wish him well and all the best.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth never lost the WWE Title :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



skarvika said:


> Christ. Rollins was one of the only things that was making these shows worth watching and now he's out for what could be nearly an entire year. I'm just hoping there's a huge face push for him when he comes back.


Same for me, will be harder for me to be interested in the shows now. I think that coming back as a face is the best way from him, the crowd will be all over it and he'll have their sympathy due to the injury. Maybe by then Roman or Ambrose has turned heel and joined with the Authority so Seth can work that angle and feud with Triple H.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Downside: No Seth for a long while.
Downside: Roman Reigns probably ending up champion.

Upside: Didn't have to see Rollins job to that smirking waste of TV time.

Sure it sucks that he loses his world title this way, but at least I don't have to deal with Roman Reigns utterly bitching the guy and winning it that way.

I hope when he comes back he makes a big return as a face.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



obby said:


> indeed
> 
> a champion that fucks off for three months is exactly what the show needs right now


The alternative is _Sheamus_ or _Reigns_, no thank you.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



JY57 said:


> Bryan Alvarez is saying that WWE already are rushing on their phones to bring in some big names after this news.
> 
> not surprised at all if thats the case.


:cena

Reporting for duty.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns or Sheamus are getting the belt I bet.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Eh. The finals will be Ambrose/Reigns and I hope to fuck there's a swerve. 

I liked Deadly Games when I watched it live as a kid, but when I rewatched it recently I realized it was just a glorified RAW ep with only one good match (Rock/Mankind). I hope they don't overdo it with the tourney. The roster doesn't have enough star power, so I hope it's only semi-finals and finals. 

I hope they don't give Paige/Flair's daughter chinse ringtime because of this. :fuckedup


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Time for that Big Show main event push in 2016 :ti


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

absolutely gutted, especially for him, missing Mania will be tough to take.

Reigns or Ambrose NEED to turn now, no main event heels left atm as Wyatt is dealing with Taker. Hope Reigns turns by beating Ambrose in the final.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



skarvika said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the point of even having this "tournament" is. Who the hell else would it be besides Reigns? R-Truth? Gimme a break. Almost everyone else on the show is booked like a jobber and/or a sissy bitch. There's no mystery and predictable matches are complete time wasters and nothing else. Sad that one of the "big 4" is rendered pointless due to the incompetance of the bookers. For the record I'm not against Reigns holding the belt, I just hate the predictability of the whole thing.
> 
> Christ. Rollins was one of the only things that was making these shows worth watching and now he's out for what could be nearly an entire year. I'm just hoping there's a huge face push for him when he comes back.



Agreed 100 percent!! Watch the build for survivor series 98 on the network where they had the deadly games tournament. Excellent booking!!! I wish they would take creative and replace them with only 1-2 bookers. Jimmy Jacobs as one since he's on the roster already and Paul Heyman. If Heyman doesn't want to do it bring in Gabe Sapolsky since there is a working relationship now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hate to see anybody injured but maybe this will prompt the WWE to change things up a bit instead of having Rollins fight the same guy for a month, win some lose some then always beat them at the PPV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Brock said:


> Big 'Triple H style' babyface return maybe?
> 
> Wish him well and all the best.


Oh god I actually see this happening. 

One hour of Raw dedicated to Triple H in 2015? Pls no.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Im indifferent to Rollins, but this sucks.

I bet they're regretting jobbing Wyatt...no wait, all their top heels, including their MitB holder out :heston

Cena better not be a ****** and come back early.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:mj2

Wow. I wish Rollins a speedy recovery. This sucks big time. When he does return hopefully he comes back as a face.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE.com officially lists title as vacant. They're not even waiting till Monday or anything.

http://www.wwe.com/classics/titlehistory/wwe-world-heavyweight-championship


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

lol 6-9 months out, now wheres your cross fit Seth xD?, but this end actually fits his awful reign as champion, hope he finally stop being so damn reckless in the ring after this one.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Time for Cena to come back early, :lol

- Vic


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I've been saying for years that WWE should get rid of house shows. They never will because its extra money, but they should be stopped or if anything, made overseas exclusives. These guys are literally giving their lives out there a lot of the time. These guys shouldn't be taking bumps 4 times a week its insanity.

Wasn't a fan of Seth's reign, but I wish him a good recovery. I feel very bad for him. Hopefully they can turn this into something positive when he returns. Who knows, maybe they can build a successful face turn from this.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Tfw Raw becomes unwatchable due to the lack of a heel champion that you actually hate, and thus you aren't interested in his title defenses because who gives a fuck if he loses the title.

Good oppotunity for Seth to return as face I guess.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn, I am so pissed. Couldn't have happened to a worse guy, at a worse time. Fuck injuries.

Bright side: 

- Something fresh on TV, I guess.

- The babyface pop when he returns will be incredible.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Blackbeard said:


> The alternative is _Sheamus_ or _Reigns_, no thank you.


The alternative is WADE BARRETT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Dr. Middy said:


> Oh god I actually see this happening.
> 
> One hour of Raw dedicated to Triple H in 2015? Pls no.


I actually meant Rollins to do a 'Triple H babyface return' ala 2002.


----------



## amshocwazy (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LETS GO FANDANGO said:


> Fail troll attempt. Die


Well, it made you mad enough for you to wish death upon me, so I'd say I have succeeded


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well if DB is healthy as his doctors say, then WWE doctors should get in line and bring him back. I wouldn't mind seeing Ryback and Cesaro in the picture as well. Another cool thing would be to have Sheamus come out, cash in his case, and just win the title via forfeit. That would spark some controversy. lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Brodus Clay said:


> lol 6-9 months out, now wheres your cross fit Seth xD?, but this end actually fits his awful reign as champion, hope he finally stop being so damn reckless in the ring after this one.


People laughing at injuries. Just quoted to humiliate; nothing else.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This sucks.

Heel turn coming at Survivor Series for Ambrose or Reigns?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow, just like last year when Reigns and Rollins were supposed to face each other on PPV one of them ends up being out of action.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

God damn. Along with Bray he was one of the reasons that made me watch, looks like he's out for Mania and he'll return before Summerslam if he's out for 9 months. I wonder if they'll have him vacate the title on Raw to create some sympathy for him from the crowd so when he comes back the face turn will already have started?

I've got a horrible feeling that the winner of the tournament will be :reigns or :cena3


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth returns on Raw after Mania as a big babyface.Mark my words.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Guess one more PPV to main event for Taker.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

#SaveUsDwayne


----------



## amshocwazy (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Really though, Rollins getting cancer would be very appropriate seeing as he's a cancer to the wrestling industry.

I've had my fun. Buh bye


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Can Ambrose play the role of a corporate champion?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



amshocwazy said:


> Really though, Rollins getting cancer would be very appropriate seeing as he's a cancer to the wrestling industry.
> 
> I've had my fun. Buh bye


People would actually care if he got cancer, though...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



obby said:


> The alternative is WADE BARRETT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



BTNH said:


> I've been saying for years that WWE should get rid of house shows. They never will because its extra money, but they should be stopped or if anything, made overseas exclusives. These guys are literally giving their lives out there a lot of the time. These guys shouldn't be taking bumps 4 times a week its insanity.


Or at least they should tone down the house shows a bit, no need to have them do all these high spots, break through tables and stuff in them. Specially the champ who is a PPV main eventer.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



amshocwazy said:


> Really though, Rollins getting cancer would be very appropriate seeing as he's a cancer to the wrestling industry.
> 
> I've had my fun. Buh bye


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn, that looked painful.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:reigns2 *"Don't worry bbygurl, I'll take good care of that belt."*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

When stuff like this happens you can tell who is still an immature teenager, totally clueless about anything in the world, just by reading through the posts.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Really feel bad for Rollins considering he's going to be missing WrestleMania. The roster is now seriously thin in terms of main eventers without Cena, Orton, Bryan and Rollins (and Lesnar is probably going to be off the scene for the nest couple of months as well). 

Anybody gloating at this Rollins injury should be ashamed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:mj2


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

NO!!!! Fucking sucks that Rollins is injured, won't get to see his great matches for a while, wish him a speedy recovery. Just wait for that Seth Rollins Face Turn when he returns, huge pop from the crowd and a feud with Triple H perhaps or Heel Roman Reigns.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE need to get Lesnar on more dates and make him champion the only way to save ratings


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck my life.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Can't believe some people are happy to see him injured.

I mean, if you don't like him, fair enough, but this is a serious fucking injury we're talking about. It's not only going to hurt his career as a professional but it's also going to hurt the company, the number of credible superstars is getting lower and lower.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Rollins chants during a Reigns vs Sheamus final?


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh you know what time is it now that the belt is vacated ?

OH YOU DAMN GOOD KNOW WHATS COMIN UP


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Deadman's Hand said:


> :reigns2 *"Don't worry bbygurl, I'll take good care of that belt."*


Man the dude cannot even wink without it looking forced or odd >.<. They need to let Reigns be himself before it effects his entire run in WWE...


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

FUCK THIS SHIT! Im shocked!

the fact that we will see Roman as WWE Champion is more shocking for me than the injury of Rollins.

Get well soon Tyler. Hopefully he comes back in 2-3 months to be at WrestleMania.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Bryan, Kidd, Itami, Zayn and now Rollins... Man this sucks. Wish speedy recovery to him, and I am sure he will return better than ever.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

#SaveUsCena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I'm thrilled that Rollins is gone for 6 to 9 months, I just wish it could happen in a more pleasant way, like.....just keeping him off tv like they did with Jack Swagger. I hate to see the guy get injured, it sucks. I don't want to see it happen this way.

Fucking shame that Reigns is going to get the belt now, but it was inevitable.



> but it's also going to hurt the company, the number of credible superstars is getting lower and lower.


Good, I hope we get as little as possible (not through injury) so they'll FUCKING MAKE NEW ONES.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I hate this, but I'm going to look at it as a blessing in disguise. If they put the title on a heel, ideally one of the Shield guys, then throw face Rollins back at them on his return, reminding them he never lost it, they've got one hell of a return pop and a face turn right there.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

6-9 months?!!! what the hell. Cena, Orton and now Rollins? RIP WWE.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*6 to 9 months?* Christ...

Wrestling is hard enough to watch as it is, but knowing he could be gone for nearly a year is just...damn. I could deal with a few months because that's no biggie, but 9? And no Wrestlemania? No rumble? 










Well...at least this practically guarantees a face turn. In goddamn summer of 2016.

In order for me to watch I'm going to need a heel Ambrose and a godlike Wyatt, because...yeah.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I was actually just getting into Rollins as champion, he really impressed me the last few PPVs.

:vincecry:sasha3:jose


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Beyond bored of Rollins' title reign but you have to feel for the guy after all the work he's done the past year. I imagine given that injury, it'll be AT LEAST nine months before he's back. With someone that wrestles his style, it could be closer to a year. He'll be a face for sure upon his return.

The only positive from this is that it will force WWE to do something interesting rather than whatever boring finish they had planned for Reigns/Rollins at Survivor Series.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Holy shit, this came out of nowhere (as these things tend to do).


Have Undertaker win the tourny at his 25th anniversary.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Łegend Ќiller;53840530 said:


> 6-9 months?!!! what the hell. Cena, Orton and now Rollins? RIP WWE.


Don't worry, Show and Kane are still perfectly fine...




:mj2


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn there's only like 3 guys I really like right now and two of them are barely ever on, so that sucks for me. Is he able to show up, get hit on the head lie down and lose it to Sheamus, or is it definitely going to be a tournament?


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Nine99 said:


> Crossfit Jesus...


THIS. LOL.

Us Tennessee Titans fans have Clipboard Jesus (Charlie Whitehurst) now Rollins is Crossfit Jesus. Love it.

On Topic:

Man, that looked bad. He tore the ACL, MCL, _and_ Meniscus? SHIT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



DENSPARK said:


> #SaveUsCena


Wouldn't shock me if he comes back early making a surprise entry and snatches the title to tie Ric Flair's record.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

He's lucky, in a sense - the way they would have taken it off of him otherwise probably would have "buried" him quite a bit. This way he gets to come back and do the whole I-never-lost thing, which is always good for a laugh


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck i totally forgot about Cena. fpalm


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow some of the comments in here are repugnant...even for this place...

Even if you actively dislike a guy....you know why bother...if you get a kick out of dude getting seriously injured that just makes you a damn cool person by some standard I guess....pathetic...

Hope for a speedy recovery and whatnot 

but it's time for a 

Deadly Game


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Sets up a Seth ROllins face return. Also,. it hreally shoudl be Ambrose vs REigns in the SS final,... that is all


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Poor Seth. He was just starting to get decent booking too. Wish him a successful surgery & recovery.

Although the troll part of me is kinda hoping Leighla sends him a card when he's in the hospital that says "Karma's a bitch ain't it?"
:ti

Also, condolences to all the other Rollins marks out there. When I said I wanted to see less of him, this isn't what I meant.
:mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just saw Seth Rollins trending worldwide on twitter and just thought FUCK! Whether you love Rollins or you hate him, this fucking sucks. 

So, just like that #1 contender mini tournament we got on RAW, it will be another tournament where everyone knows Reigns is gonna win. I don't even disagree with him winning the belt at this point, but it's just so damn predictable. In a situation like this, I wish we had more than one option.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

#SaveUsAmbrose


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This really sucks. I really hope they don't make Reigns champ as the fan base will shit all over it.


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Łegend Ќiller;53840530 said:


> 6-9 months?!!! what the hell. Cena, Orton and now Rollins? RIP WWE.


Don't worry, the WWE will make up for the loss of Rollins by pushing the big show.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This made me so sad, i really wanted to see him wednesday in Rome.

We already know who'll win the gold by the way at SS.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

He should of been booked better and to be quite honest his reign wasn't anything special; however to have a reign end by injury is always horrible to see.

Rollins delivered when he had to though, he stole the show at many PPV'S this year. 

Hopefully he makes a speedy recovery, as for what's next? Probably Roman Reigns, but they should make KO the new face of the Authority, because that will be best for business


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Łegend Ќiller;53840530 said:


> 6-9 months?!!! what the hell. Cena, Orton and now Rollins? RIP WWE.


Really? Those 3 are major reasons why the product is in the fucking shit state that it's in. Maybe they can start pushing guys like Ambrose and Wyatt and Owens and repair some of the damage. (Pipe dream)


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn this is shit news, the roster is so thin right now and Rollins was one of the only good things on RAW.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is legit depressing. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Now everyone appreciates Rollins. That was predictable.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

New 16 time World Champion.:cena3

Or they give Brock a call. 

This not only sucks for the current plans, but Wrestlemania plans are fucked. I am for certain that they were building up to HHH v Rollins- which would lead to face run. 

Ugh we might get Rock v HHH after all.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Cena is taking a break at the worst possible time because main roster is very thin.

Reigns is having a great run at the moment but I don't think he will be the next champ and he probably wasn't going to win the belt at Survivor Series anyway. Honestly, there isn't many other credible wrestlers to hold the belt than Roman Reigns. If Daniel Bryan is healthy then I wouldn't mind seeing him as the next champ.

Hopefully Rollins recovers quickly. Damn shame he's probably going to miss Wrestlemania because he deserves to be in one of the top matches of the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck. I am so legitimately sad right now  I just woke up and the first thing I see when I check my phone is the message from the WWE App saying Seth is injured and we'll be getting a new champ at Survivor Series. It's already ruined my morning. Seth is one of my favourite three guys, so it hurts a lot to hear this. He's gonna miss Mania, which totally sucks  I'm not gonna lie, I did cry a bit :redface

And it's never cool to be happy somebody is injured. It's just pathetic to be pleased somebody is hurt!

The only thing that could cheer me up would be hearing that Dean Ambrose is gonna be in this tournament for the title, please please PLEASE WWE do something right for once and put him in it!!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Arthurgos said:


> Man the dude cannot even wink without it looking forced or odd >.<. They need to let Reigns be himself before it effects his entire run in WWE...


fpalm He did that on purpose because they made him say "sufferin' succotash" to Seth & that's him acknowledging just how bad that script was.

You can't tell me you don't see the cry for help behind that face.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wishing Rollins a speedy recovery. 

Does Vince now cancel the Wyatts v BOD match? They will probably need to use them all so the tournament isn't so predictable....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

His pop when he comes back as a face will be HUGE


But it's that time.................baby girl






:reigns


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

9 MONTHS?!

:fuckthis


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

@THANOS


Too bad Seth Rollins isn't a freak like Marcus Stroman, eh? Torn ACL? I'll be back in September.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Get The Authority to interfere and assist Reigns in winning the belt. Reigns is going to get heat as Champ anyway, so why not turn him heel much like Corporate Rock when he won the belt. Then it allows for a Seth face-turn, a big rivalry and a WM match with Reigns, potentially as a Triple Threat with RR winner.....Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

they'll give the title to Del Rio.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man, this is just sad. So now, we get:

A. to see Cena return early or
B. Cena 2.0 gets his title run

:deanfpalm

I wonder how Adam from WhatCulture would book this?


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Redzero said:


> Fuck i totally forgot about Cena. fpalm


How?...:aries2


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



BlackoutLAS said:


> Does that mean...no Rollins vs Reigns?
> 
> Does THAT mean no Reigns as champ?
> 
> ...


As the saying goes...

ANYONE BUT YOU, ROMAN.

Think he's been screwed for the title shot again. But if Rollins' is stripped of the title, he'll get it back at a later date with the re-match clause under the pretence of never losing it in the first place and he can come back stating the obvious. >


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Now everyone appreciates Rollins. That was predictable.


*Nobody had a problem with Rollins as a wrestler. We just hated his booking.

Now I just realized the Title scene could center around Cena/Reigns/Sheamus. I feel sick.*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Theres ZERO questions Rollins will come back as a babyface. If they bring him back on the RAW after Summerslam 2016 in Brooklyn, the pop will be crazy. 

My guess is it comes down to Reigns vs Ambrose in the final and Sheamus cashes in during the match and wins. Remember Rollins cashed in and pinned the challenger. No rules as far as I know on cashing in if the title is vacant. Then they can have Sheamus/Ambrose/Reigns triple threat TLC match and get Sheamus out of the way for good.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck. I just realized this means we're getting Rock/HHH at mania 32 without a doubt now. :fuckthis


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

#ReignsForChamp !!!
:curry2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Bad break for Seth. It's never nice to get injured but when you're the champ it can be a real kick in the teeth. Ah well, at least his character won't suffer from it, and it's a surefire guarantee that he'll be back as a babyface.

Well...he SHOULD be. Stephanie is probably loading up the Emasculatron-2000 in preparation for his return.

Survivor Series looks interesting now. I wouldn't have a problem with any result they opt for - be it Sheamus, Reigns or Cena. Well, except Big Show.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



p862011 said:


>


Jesus Christ :regal


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

If we HAVE to see Sheamus win the title at some point, now seems like the ideal time to do it. We're now lacking a top heel, and he'll do as a transitional champion for now.

What I'd do is have a Fatal 4 Way at Survivor Series (Reigns, Ambrose, Sheamus & another heel...Owens maybe). Have Reigns win the match clean by pinning the 2nd heel and Sheamus comes back into the ring after the match has finished and clocks Reigns with the briefcase. Cashes in, Brogue Kick, new champ. The biggest downside to this scenario is that we'd see Reigns vs. Sheamus at the next PPV, which would probably be really crap.

Another option is to turn Ambrose heel by having the above match, but having Ambrose screw over Reigns in a really big way. It'll satsify the smarks to see him as Champ, as well as create nuclear heat among the more casual fans, heat he'll be able to keep hold of because he's a fantastic heel. WWE would never do this though.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

will anyone be surprised of cena's time off is cut short lol


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Sleepngbear said:


> Only his body. And mask. They kept his soul. Or so the story goes. Hermetically sealed. In a mayonnaise jar. On Funk & Wagnall's porch. Since NOON TODAY.


You know you're old if you get this reference.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That is absolutely fucking horrible for him and I really feel for him. I hope they bring him back as a face though.

Will be interesting to see what they do. Reigns will obviously be crowned champion but the direction makes it interesting now. Ambrose heel turn?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Dam that sucks for Rollins, not only having to give up the WWE title but he also is most likely giving up a big match at WrestleMania, as for Survivor Series, I say have Reigns vs Ambrose in the final, have Reigns turn heel and win the belt, then have Ambrose win the Rumble and the belt at Mania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*This is really bad. The :rollins reign was just starting to be awesome. I wanna see the tourney come down to Dean and Roman have Dean win this tourney and Reigns to turn heel on Dean because of jealousy/you stole MY spot. I was #1 contender and deserved to be crowned champion upon Rollins injury.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Trublez said:


> This is legit depressing.


It is


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Brodus Clay said:


> lol 6-9 months out, now wheres your cross fit Seth xD?, but this end actually fits his awful reign as champion, hope he finally stop being so damn reckless in the ring after this one.


Negged for this stupid as fuck post.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Such a tough break for Seth :jose. 

The man's been an Ironman since he started on the main roster, hasn't missed a RAW since he debuted if I'm not mistaken. He might miss Wrestlemania 32 which is awful for him considering how much he put into the product over the last year, he must be devastated. The one silver lining to all this is that he'll likely come back as a much bigger star then when he left and a gigantic babyface too.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Fuck. I just realized this means we're getting Rock/HHH at mania 32 without a doubt now. :fuckthis


We were always getting that even if Rollins didn't get injured


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is why the WWF Champion should not defend the title on a house show.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It says 6-9months but if it's an acl it will be from a year upwards.
The only good to come from this would be a reigns heel turn. He couldn't get the job done so he sells out.

Hopefully I'm wrong and it's a speedy recovery


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Terrible news. Not does this mean no Rollins/HHH at WM32, it also means Sheamus might fucking win the championship in the next few weeks, whereas before it seemed like he was just going to fail his cash in whenever it happened. I'm hoping WWE either brings back Brock to take the title or does some kind of swerve with someone like Batista returning and taking it. Just anyone but fucking Sheamus.

You can't really give it to Reigns now either. Reigns going over Rollins was kind of expected, but it was a good way to win since they had history, but winning a random tournament means much less. He shouldn't get the title now even if it was the original plan. They can wait to give it to Reigns until Wrestlemania.

Fuck the tournament idea too. It's shit. They should do a big elimination match involving five or six superstars at the same time. Book it as a 40 minute match, and you might have the MOTY to crown a new champion.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well i'm shocked. I feel bad for the guy and hope that he recovers from the injury quicker than predicted.

The positive to this... Rollins will have an instant storyline when he returns as he never lost the title in a match and never was defeated.

I'd like for them to put it on Reigns. Roman should have been the Authorities guy in the first place. Have him win the title, then eventually join the Authority. They could do Reigns vs. Ambrose or Reigns vs. Kane or whatever. Even Reigns vs. Cena when Cena returns. Then when Rollins returns next year, that will easily be a WresteMania feud (if he is able to return by then) while they have Rollins try to take back what he lost due to injury and get revenge for being replaced by the Authority. Rollins could easily be a huge face I think.

WWE is in a bad situation right now.. Daniel Bryan not around... Cena on a break... and now Rollins is hurt. Who is left to step up? Reigns? They clearly are not huge on Ambrose with his many loses... Kane? I just don't know...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Unfortunate for him, same kinda shit cut D-Bryan's reign short too. That's life. It's someone else's opportunity. With any luck Seth will come back more over than he is currently.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Dan2501 said:


> so why not turn him heel much like Corporate Rock when he won the belt


Because they want Reigns to be the face of the company? Because they're trying to avoid doing to him what they've done with every other face they've pushed over the years? They want to reward those fans that have stayed loyal to the cause.

Wyatt isn't getting the belt. Ambrose isn't getting the belt. Bryan sure as fuck ain't coming back. They don't want him derailing Reigns under any circumstances.

They have an opportunity to go with a guy (e.g. Ambrose or Wyatt) for a few months and test the waters. They won't.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I have no more reasons to watch anymore unless they make Cesaro or Owens WWE champion. This blows and he is going to be out over a year. He is one of there best talents. I mean I don't even know when Daniel Bryan is coming back. The roster is so stagnant now because of injuries.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I am absolutely gutted for him. WWE take note, they'll all start to go down if you push them as hard as you do. For the kind of job these guys do their schedules are entirely unreasonable. 
Take Roman last week. He was in a HIAC lengthy gruelling match on Sunday. He was asked to pull double duty on the Monday night after, he then filmed a match the day after. Then on Friday they start the long journey again having sometimes really gruellingly nag matches every night. I mean the last circuit Rollins was working a cage match with Cena every night. 

They always say it's hard and if you're not tough don't do i. But no other athlete in the world has a schedule that takes that much out of their body. And I believe this schedule reflects in the length of their injury list from the bottom up. From what I've read and h are Nikki Bella was working fuckng wrecked for at least two months.


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

Have him return as a face


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hate to see anyone injured. Rollins title reign was pretty poor but I don't think he need worry. A break will probably do him good and the company is extremely high on him so he will get a mega push when he returns. 

As for the future? Well It may be time to arise Sir Daniel Bryan. The WWE needs you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



NitroII said:


> This is why the WWF Champion should not defend the title on a house show.


It is not doing the house show itself that's the problem it is having them do these high spots and take all the table/chair bumps in them. They should tone it down specially when it comes to matches where the champ, a PPV asset, is involved.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Dan2501 said:


> Get The Authority to interfere and assist Reigns in winning the belt. Reigns is going to get heat as Champ anyway, so why not turn him heel much like Corporate Rock when he won the belt. Then it allows for a Seth face-turn, a big rivalry and a WM match with Reigns, potentially as a Triple Threat with RR winner.....Dean Ambrose.



Rollins won't be at Mania. He is done.

I thint it's time to have two world title again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Jesus fucking Christ, just read the update...damn.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Now everyone appreciates Rollins. That was predictable.


Well, appreciating his skills and not wanting him to get hurt =/= thinking his reign was good. I mean, I don't want anyone to get hurt (well, minus one person), and Seth is a great worker. They've hilariously miscast him in his current role and he's been saddled with shitty booking and dumb feuds. That's all. Not his fault this company is run by rocks.

Of course, with this tournament coming up, they have the chance to do a few cool things that we don't get to see, but there I go getting my hopes up again. They'll fuck it up somehow. Even though its a rehash, a Deadly Games tournament in 2015 would actually be welcome. At least we know what we'd be getting and they'd be copying a good concept for a change. I shudder when I think of this current creative team using their "imaginations". That's a recipe for disaster. Next thing we know, Sheamus will have the title and be in a main event program with fucking Jimmy Uso and Baron Corbin.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well, I'm only watching NXT for 6-9 months. :mj2

Hope for a quick recovery champ!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This must suck for Seth. Get well soon to him. And the UK tour has just lost another wrestler


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The idea of Reigns vs Ambrose in the finals and Reigns turning to win sounds great imo (like SS 98). Otherwise we are in for a shitty Reigns or shitty Sheamus reign.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

but....but i have mania tickets
:vincecry :vincecry :vincecry :vincecry :vincecry


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Vader should come back and win the tournament.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Vacant the GOAT as WWE champion again though :banderas


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I really hope someone like Owens beats Reigns in this tourny of sorts.. His stuff on social media after facing him just once was amazing and could push such a feud but damn i really do not want our only options to be Reigns or Sheamus. That or a rush forcing Cena to win the title when his next title opportunity should be a huge plot point going forward.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

9 months. God damn this is depressing :fuckthis


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Now all these fucking crybabies are flip flopping. You got your wish. No more Rollins as champion. Enjoy Cena or Sheamus holding the title til Mania.

This fucking sucks. That face turn when he's back though.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder who the new champ will be?! cough cough **Roman Reigns** cough cough.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



frenchguy said:


> Rollins won't be at Mania. He is done.
> 
> I thint it's time to have two world title again.


Wtf?

That's a horrible idea. There are no legitimate contendors on the roster but let's have two championships again so shit superstars like Ziggler, Swagger and other fucking jobbers can become paper champions that don't deserve to have world title reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



KO Bossy said:


> Well, appreciating his skills and not wanting him to get hurt =/= thinking his reign was good. I mean, I don't want anyone to get hurt (well, minus one person), and Seth is a great worker. They've hilariously miscast him in his current role and he's been saddled with shitty booking and dumb feuds. That's all. Not his fault this company is run by rocks.
> 
> Of course, with this tournament coming up, they have the chance to do a few cool things that we don't get to see, but there I go getting my hopes up again. They'll fuck it up somehow. Even though its a rehash, a Deadly Games tournament in 2015 would actually be welcome. At least we know what we'd be getting and they'd be copying a good concept for a change. I shudder when I think of this current creative team using their "imaginations". That's a recipe for disaster. Next thing we know, Sheamus will have the title and be in a main event program with fucking Jimmy Uso and Baron Corbin.



That's all well and good but his haters didn't exactly qualify their opinions about him with "He's great at this or that, but...". I mean some did, but alot didn't, too. Anyway like I said, this was all very predictable. Funny thing is from a character standpoint, this probably will end up being a good thing for his character. Not his health or body before someone tries to say that I'm implying injuries are a good thing.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Is Bryan fit ?


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:fuckthis


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Guess Cena is going to return early. Or we might get a Sheamus cash in. Future is not bright currently


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Say it ain't so! The Jesus Christ of cross fit will resurrect and rise once again! 



New champion l at survivor series? Who the hell could it be?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I hate to lose Rollins here but I'm very excited for the first time in a long time. This will help rollins in the long run too (as long as this isnt a career altering injury)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Oliver-94 said:


> Guess Cena is going to return early. Or we might get a Sheamus cash in. Future is not bright currently


_"The night is dark and full of terrors"_

And no fire in sight to burn them away...


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

THE ONE GOOD FUCKING THING IS DONE. WHAT A SHIT WAY TO END UP LOSING IT. IM SO PISSED.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The pop is going to be incredible when he returns, but I'm legit down about that. He was a huge part of why I was watching. Still going to, but that's a fucking blunder.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Oliver-94 said:


> Guess Cena is going to return early. Or we might get a Sheamus cash in. Future is not bright currently


Or maybe the guy in your signature?


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The pop he'll get when he comes back though :banderas


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man, that's fucking awful. Hope Seth can make a full recovery. NaVorro Bowman had a similar injury in the NFL and almost 2 years later he says he still wakes up with pain in his knee.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

People wanted him to give up the belt, nobody wanted injuries being the reason he would wind up having to do so let's not go reaching now.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

For those of you who think Sheamus will be the new champ. I can see Roman Reigns winning the belt, then Sheamus cashing in and winning the belt from Reigns. But I don't see Sheamus winning the WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series, especially while he is carrying Money in The Bank.

As for Seth Rollins, I hope he gets well fast.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

They need to hype Rollin's return like they did HHH in 2002. Rollins comes back everyone loves him. His role in the authority is not made clear even though he is a face now. HHH gets jealous because he can't control Rollins so he turns on him.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE are DOOOOOOOOOOOOMED


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder what Vince's reaction is right now? I bet hes tearing his hair out having to re write Raw all over again


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns will win the title and then Sheamus will cash in. Calling it right now. Company will always come with the most boring outcomes.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I can't see Sheamus winning the title. That means we would have had 3 heels in a row as champ dating back to Summerslam 14.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That sucks so badly, I hope him a speedy recovery he's going to be such a big babyface by the time he comes back. Anyone else find it odd that the WWE changed their plans for Wrestlemania, Bryan last year and Rollins this year and they both get lengthy injuries in a match vs Kane? So strange


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow. As long as Seth makes a full recovery this may not be so bad for his career. 

Air a few vignettes of him training to return in a few months like they did with HHH and when he eventually comes back the pop should be pretty huge (by today's standards) and we have an instant very over babyface who is a former WHC and legit main eventer. 

His heel persona had run it's course imo but props to him for making it work.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

When he comes back as well he probably won't end up doing all the crazy stuff in the ring he does now which will suck :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

If I'm Vince Cena has to be the guy. It's the best way to stop the bleeding. It might be predictable but it's safe.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> Or maybe the guy in your signature?


 And maybe the guy in your signature as well  

lol but i would love to see Bryan return and win the tournament. Doubt they're going to do it but would be cool anyway. They could also decide to turn Ambrose heel and give him a title run. Decent options for them but the most likely option is probably Reigns winning the title. Him winning it at Survivor Series, in their eyes, would not make fans boo him as much as they would boo him at WM.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Nooo


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just give the title to Roman its obvious hes winning it. Poor Seth getting screwed out of his title reign with an injury


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Oliver-94 said:


> And maybe the guy in your signature as well
> 
> lol but i would love to see Bryan return and win the tournament. Doubt they're going to do it but would be cool anyway. They could also decide to turn Ambrose heel and give him a title run. Decent options for them but the most likely option is probably Reigns winning the title. Him winning it at Survivor Series, in their eyes, would not make fans boo him as much as they would boo him at WM.


Ha maybe!!!!

I'm not sure if Rollins injury will increase resentment for Reigns or not. It's got to be a face that wins. The last 2 champs have been heels. I'm thinking Bryan or Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is awful. Rollins is one of the main reasons I have been watching.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I hope he comes back as a face to save Reigns or Ambrose which leads the crowd to goin fukin nuts


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Bad news, wish him a speedy recovery. Should get a great pop when he returns. Guess this just makes Reigns winning at Survivor Series a little more likely, but that's really not the worse thing in the world tbh. Be nice if Bryan came back to give them a little boost in starpower, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

While I'm gutted for Rollins, who is arguably the best wrestler in the company, lets remember he was being booked as badly as anyone ever has as champion.

The chickens have come home to roost for management. Here is the major reason why their Superman strategy will fail: 


No-one has been booked credibly enough other than Reigns.


You put all your eggs in one basket and drop the basket, then you're fucked. Sure, the WWE has been hurt by injuries to some of their top names but that hasn't stopped them shitting on the vast majority of their talent so they can push their favourites who aren't getting over.

There should be four or five names that are credible championship contenders. There's barely one.

The best thing that could come from this is Rollins gets a god-like return as the uberface he was supposed to be, management realise their booking is utterly fucked and Reigns somehow doesn't end up as a complete bust as champion.



But knowing our luck, we'll get Reigns winning at SS only for Sheamus to cash in and Reigns vs Sheamus at WM 32. Fuck me, could it get any worse than Fella vs Droning Reigns?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> When it Reigns, it Roars.
> 
> Oooaah Season is among us gentlemen.
> 
> Hope you get better Seth but it's Look Strong time.


Like I said...









@Genesis 1.0 @Wynter! @Legit BOSS @Stone Hot @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @LPPrince @EvaMaryse

It has begun.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I want a face champ even if it is Reigns.

Im tired of heel champ and long opening promos. Its been the same thing for over a year now. Give us a face champ so guys like Owens, Del Rio, and yes even Sheamus can chase the belt.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

No! He was supposed to break Punks record dammit :'(

Hopefully he comes back to a Heel Roman Reigns or Heel Dean Ambrose as Champion.

I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Terrible injuring. Wishing Seth a speedy recovery.

Wow Bryan, Orton and Rollins...that's like 3 of the top 5 guys injured. Not good.

As for the tournament.... Reigns wins LOL.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns is an absolute certainty.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

And the WWE just got even more boring


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

So does this mean that Vacant is champ again?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WTF happens in the UK tour now? im going Raw and Smackdown tv tapings in Manchester who knows what the shows will be like now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> Ha maybe!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if Rollins injury will increase resentment for Reigns or not. It's got to be a face that wins. The last 2 champs have been heels. I'm thinking Bryan or Cena.


 Yeah it would be like them to give Cena his record breaking title win at Survivor Series.  

Although I don't see the harm in booking another heel to win it. You can book a heel to win it now and then let the babyface to get his revenge at WM or earlier. Title reigns are always long now, I wouldn't mind if the heel or face feuding traded title wins in the next two or three PPVs. Remember two years ago with the Bryan underdog storyline? You had Orton being the champion (along with the title being vacated one or two times) all the way to WM.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder how badly this could effect his wrestling style when he gets back. He does a lot of stuff where he lands with his legs in awkward positions.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth will have to be like Daniel adjust his wrestling style as he will just re injure hmself otherwise


----------



## Preston Rover (Aug 20, 2015)

Gutted about this, was looking forward to seeing him live on Monday! Get well soon Seth!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Holy shit, I'm speechless at the news. That's just blown the door wide open for potential new champions. I hope the people saying "oh hopefully it's only a sprain" or "he'll still compete at SS" are joking. Surely you aren't THAT dumb!?



Get well soon, Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

All of this Rollins love. :drose

I look forward to "paying it forward" and shitting on all of the WWE Champions while Rollins is out.

Gonna be ALOT of fun.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns wins tournament Sheamus cashes in.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Incoming Daniel Bryan return or here's an idea.

Have Undertaker win the belt.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

WWE Championship Tournament? Interesting

I know it would never happen in a month of Sundays, but I will forgive WWE for everything, and I mean EVERYTHING they have done wrong over the last 5 years if they use this tournament to put the belt on Wade Barrett.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Something to consider as a possible swerve would be WWE crowning Ambrose as the champion at Survivor Series.

But only as a bit of a tease, until Sheamus cashes in to end the show.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder if it was the same knee that broke Cena's nose. Cena always gets his win back.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Gutted for him. He'll be a HUGE babyface when he returns.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hands down the best WWE WHC since CM Punk. Can't include Daniel Bryan because of his injuries. 

WWE have a great chance here to give a young babyface the belt & run with it properly. When was the last time we had a decent face champ? Can't really count DB again because of injury. Rock held it for two months.. so it would be CM punk (for part of the reign at least). 

Also got a great storyline for Rollins coming back. Either bring him back as the brash 'I never lost the belt' heel who wins MITB 2016 or a face who wins the Royal Rumble in 2017 and the belt at Mania.

Get well soon Seth. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Another thing that's crazy is that he does these acrobatic moves all the time, but his leg gives out on front flip powerbomb.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Arcade said:


> So does this mean that Vacant is champ again?


Its Vacant's 17th World Title reign....

RIP Ric Flair's Record :flairdance


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man, this really sucks. As a fan of Rollins, this one hurts pretty badly. He had a good run, but I guess all good things have to come to an end. But I wish it didn't end this way. Best of luck to Rollins and I hope he has a speedy recovery.

I'm curious as to what direction WWE will go with this tournament. I still think they need to have the separate Survivor Series match for the Wyatts against Bros of Destruction and who ever else teams up with them, but as for the tournament, I'm predicting that the finals will most likely be between Ambrose (who now they REALLY have to push, no choice there) and Reigns.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns winning the tournament and joining the authority cementing his heel turn :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

If you book Reigns to win, it has to be a swerve in which he turns out as a heel. As a face, the crowd will shit on that in devastating fashion.

Also, the dynamic changes drastically between a heel Reigns and face/tweener Lesnar upon his return.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> That's all well and good but his haters didn't exactly qualify their opinions about him with "He's great at this or that, but...". I mean some did, but alot didn't, too. Anyway like I said, this was all very predictable. Funny thing is from a character standpoint, this probably will end up being a good thing for his character. Not his health or body before someone tries to say that I'm implying injuries are a good thing.


Well, I can't speak for them, but I at least know Rollins is super talented. He should have been the LAST choice to turn heel out of the Shield, dude's a natural babyface. And no, the ratings aren't all his fault. I pop into the ratings thread once every so often and its pretty laughable when people try to use that old chestnut.

But yes, he can come back and be in the right role for a change. Sucks that he had to become injured to do it, but...c'est la vie.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



RyanPelley said:


> Now all these fucking crybabies are flip flopping. You got your wish. No more Rollins as champion. Enjoy Cena or Sheamus holding the title til Mania.
> 
> This fucking sucks. That face turn when he's back though.


Like anyone with humanity would want him to get injured for it to happen FFS. Come on, man.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Cena's nose gets revenge...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Reigns wins tournament Sheamus cashes in.


The ratings are bad enough as it is. As dumb as WWE are, I don't see them approving Sheamus for the title at this time going into Mania season. 

There are two options. Reigns or Ambrose. A heel turn for either would also freshen the show up considerably. Guys like Sheamus and Del Rio aren;t exactly heat magnets :lol


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

oh - incidentally... anyone remember the last time we had a tournament for the WWE Championship at Survivor Series? 
Vince / Rock screwed Mankind which set up one of the best rivalries ever. 

Good swerve this time because they're determined to keep Reigns as a face... have Ambrose come down at the end of the final - Reigns VS Kevin Owens and stab Reigns in the back. KO wins the WHC (I know this contradicts what I said above about a face winning & running with it, but KO is awesome) and sets up Ambrose as a heel.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn, I feel really bad for him. Dude has been a workhorse for WWE, and it's a damn shame to see him lose the strap like this.

Even though I've hated his title reign, I freely admit I know it's not his fault that he's been booked like shit. He's an excellent performer, and I hope they utilize him better upon his return, a return, I might add, that will get a humongous pop from the crowd.

Get well soon, Seth Rollins.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Roman is screwed with the crowd again if he wins LMAO.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



KO Bossy said:


> Well, I can't speak for them, but I at least know Rollins is super talented. He should have been the LAST choice to turn heel out of the Shield, dude's a natural babyface. And no, the ratings aren't all his fault. I pop into the ratings thread once every so often and its pretty laughable when people try to use that old chestnut.
> 
> But yes, he can come back and be in the right role for a change. Sucks that he had to become injured to do it, but...c'est la vie.


Rollins has been an absolutely outstanding heel. Don't get me wrong - he'll make a brilliant face when he comes back but he's been a complete breath of fresh air in my opinion!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



RyanPelley said:


> Now all these fucking crybabies are flip flopping. You got your wish. No more Rollins as champion. Enjoy Cena or Sheamus holding the title til Mania.
> 
> This fucking sucks. That face turn when he's back though.


The flip flop was so predictable, wasn't it?

Join in me in shitting on the World Champions while Rollins is out, won't you? Lots of us are already planning on it. :mark:


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



TheAverageMuta said:


> While I'm gutted for Rollins, who is arguably the best wrestler in the company, lets remember he was being booked as badly as anyone ever has as champion.




Boy how quickly the wrestling community forgets. How about the longest reigning champ of modern times, who almost NEVER main evented. Rollins was booked badly but miles beyond Punk. There were others too but I don't feel like making a huge post right now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



RDEvans said:


> Reigns winning the tournament and joining the authority cementing his heel turn :mark:


It's a storyline the fans would enjoy therefore it's not going to happen. :vince3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I just broke the news to my daughter. I think it's the most angry I've ever seen her (excluding temper tantrums). I took a video that I may upload, because her choice of words was pretty amusing.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The only silver lining in this is that Seth will return as a face to a HUGE pop and set the world on fire like I know he can. He's the only true blue face of the Shield imo. Dean and Roman give me too much tweener/bad guy vibes.

It sucks his title reign ended like this. But this will give him time to heal(he's been limping for a long time now), give him a break from tv, reset himself and get him away from the travesty that is WWE creative.

I am interested in how this shakes things up. Vince can book some great things when he's pushed between a rock and a hard place. 


He could also panic, rush Cena back or do some shit like make Sheamus champ. This injury can either be something amazing for the product and Seth or stupidity will ensue(still good for Seth though. It will be like when Triple H came back from his injury and received a ridiculous "welcome back" pop)


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LiquidPain said:


> I wonder who the new champ will be?! cough cough **Roman Reigns** cough cough.


:bryanlol

I wish we were so lucky. Prepare for the most boring WWE champion since ADR and John Cena, The Redheaded Albino, Sheamus.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



RDEvans said:


> Reigns winning the tournament and joining the authority cementing his heel turn :mark:



Dreams could come true? Like they did with The Rock at SS in 98!?


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I despise the Shield members. I think they were chosen by Vince McMahon who looked in a catalogue model for pretty boys and then looked to see who would look most cool in the Shield gear. None of them have the IT factor. Neither Reigns nor Ambrose can wrestle and Seth Rollins is the worst WWE champ.

THAT BEING SAID. I think it sucks Rollins is out injured. When will WWE learn about long title reigns and protecting their champ?

Cena 2007- Vacated
Punk 2012- Injured and left the company pissed off 
Now Rollins is injured in a house show involving a table and Kane. Dumb. 

Everytime the belt is vacated it cheapens it and takes the audience, who admittedly are bored shitless, out of caring.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I don't see how people feeling bad Seth got injured correlates to "flip flopping." Does not favoring his title reign equal "Omg please get fucking injured!" For a dumbass minority, yes. But most wasn't wishing injury so he could drop the title.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This sucks. Here's to a speedy & full recovery for Rollins!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn shame. Sucks to see a guy work so hard to get to the pinnacle of the business, only to have his reign end like this.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:fuckthis

Get well soon Rollins. :vincecry

Reigns wins, then Sheamus cashes in, joining The Authority. :Cry


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> The flip flop was so predictable, wasn't it?
> 
> Join in me in shitting on the World Champions while Rollins is out, won't you? Lots of us are already planning on it. :mark:


Can't wait to shit on Reigns or Sheamus :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> The flip flop was so predictable, wasn't it?
> 
> Join in me in shitting on the World Champions while Rollins is out, won't you? Lots of us are already planning on it. :mark:


I would be honored! :rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> The flip flop was so predictable, wasn't it?
> 
> Join in me in shitting on the World Champions while Rollins is out, won't you? Lots of us are already planning on it. :mark:


So let's say if Dean ends up winning it or even a returning Bryan wins the wwe title will you be shitting on them?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Searchy1 said:


> Rollins has been an absolutely outstanding heel. Don't get me wrong - he'll make a brilliant face when he comes back but he's been a complete breath of fresh air in my opinion!


He's tried, but...creative keeps hampering him. There's nothing better than a heel who gets challenged to a title match, talks a bunch of shit...and then loses, thus validating everything the face said about him...OVER AND OVER. Remember in August when Cena called him a joke champion? Then Cena beat him. Stellar job right there. Then they put the same match on PPV 2 weeks later and expected people to still care and take Rollins seriously...especially when they were planning on having John Stewart take Cena out and ruin the finish.

For the record, his best moment was threatening to break Edge's neck again if Cena didn't bring the Authority back in January. That was well done. But for his actual title reign...I dunno, the heelness has felt lacking (probably because he loses all the fucking time, which indicates the company is run by morons...which it is). Not to mention how much time he's spent interacting with Kane, whether as an ally or foe. That's a guaranteed anchor to success.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Yes. My dream has finally come true. We don't have an annoying indy wrestler as champion anymore! Prepare for ratings to go up, butt hurt Smarks and better matches. Yay for Kane!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck this :mj2


No Rollins at the Rumble or Mania, having to vacate the title and who knows if he'll ever be wrestle the way he used to :mj2

Depressed as fuck. I'll probably not watch any wrestling until LU season 2 or unless something gets a lot of praise. (Or Daniel Bryan returns) :mj2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:crying:Honestly, if I had any faith in WWE I'd stick around, but I'd bet all my money that:

Reigns, Cena or Sheamus will win the belt 
Usos will beat new day 
Taker most likely beats Wyatt.

uttahere


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

F*ck....

Now Roman vs Sheamus

:trips7


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

If Sheamus ends up being the Authority heel champion


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns is the luckiest man on Earth. If they put the belt on him, Vince can now play it as "well, we had to!"

This is surprising. The impression I got reading a few posts in the thread before, was that it would be a minor injury or "tweak."


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns winning. Then Sheamus cashing. Words cannot :mj2

Reigns v Sheamus feud :vince$:vince$:vince$

Rollins is an amazing performer and when he comes back he'll still be able to maintain most of his moveset and recapture the gold :banderas


----------



## Santi Juste Concha (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I think we can start the Deadly Games 2.0


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just putting it out there; kane injured Edge in 2007 which caused him to vacate to Khali.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Bayley <3 said:


> :crying:Honestly, if I had any faith in WWE I'd stick around, but I'd bet all my money that:
> 
> Reigns, Cena or Sheamus will win the belt
> Usos will beat new day
> ...


Good god the thought of that happening would just about push me over the edge :mj2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



AmbroseCantWrestle said:


> Just putting it out there; kane injured Edge in 2007 which caused him to vacate to Khali.


Kane didn't injure Rollins though...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I wonder if it was the same knee that broke Cena's nose. Cena always gets his win back.


Oh my gosh. :lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Maybe they shouldn't schedule Reigns vs Rollins for a PPV anymore. Last time they were supposed to fight at NOC 14 and Reigns was out 3-4 months. Now this.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Terrible news - Seth was the glue that held Raw together despite his weak booking. I have always enjoyed his heel work and he is arguably the best in ring talent they have. What a disaster for him and WWE for the rest of the year and the road no WM. No Seth face turn, no HHH match at Mania or a Shield triple threat and no Rollins/Reigns at SvS which I had high hopes for. 

As Wade Keller said on his Hotline Rollins likely made the injury even worse by powerbombing 330lbs Kane AFTER the injury occurred. I highly doubt putting that much weight on a torn ACL wouldn't make it a lot worse. How did the match even end as Kane appeared to kick out for the the powerbomb through the table?


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It´s time for the most must see WWE superstar in history to hold the WWE Title again and let the awesomnes run again at the top. WWE please book it :clap


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

People are actually happy hes injured, wrestling fans are a fucking jobs worth at times. I hope he's back for a big Wrestlemania match, that would be a perfect return for him if he can make it.


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> Kane didn't injure Rollins though...


He's bad luck. He wins worst feud of the year every year.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Bayley <3 said:


> :crying:Honestly, if I had any faith in WWE I'd stick around, but I'd bet all my money that:
> 
> *Reigns*, Cena or *Sheamus* will win the belt
> *Usos will beat new day*
> ...


I would be so happy.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Trolls in full force lmao.


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

BREAKING: WWE shares have soared in the past few hours.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*Who we all picking to win the title then? I'm holding out for an Undertaker win...outside chance but come on the Taker! One last run, leading up to Mania where he gets inducted and then gets beat and passes the torch to....*


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Time to put it on the new day ,best act on raw deserves it


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Wynter! said:


> I don't see how people feeling bad Seth got injured correlates to "flip flopping." Does not favoring his title reign equal "Omg please get fucking injured!" For a dumbass minority, yes. But most wasn't wishing injury so he could drop the title.


IKR? I was just getting tired of his shitty title reign. Not once did I seriously wish injury upon him. Guess they need their vindication one way or another but it's still a pretty big overreaction.


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I knew it was acl when I saw it. Looked like a football injury when he landed. Non connect injury right there. Sad for the best wrestler on the roster. Praying for him. Hope the "deadly games" tourney will have a surprise winner. AMBROSE reigns finals with Ambrose winning .


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder if they are still going to go with this Owens/Ambrose IC title programme, or if they'll throw them and Cesaro into this match to elevate the quality of it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



GeneHackman said:


> As Wade Keller said on his Hotline Rollins likely made the injury even worse by powerbombing 330lbs Kane AFTER the injury occurred.


I've always felt that having Seth powerbomb anyone let alone a 7 feet beast light Kane shouldn't happen. Seth is not a powerhouse style wrestler, he is not built like that nor is it his forte as a wrestler. Hell the pedigree itself doesn't suits him, yet it has been forced on him due to the attachment to the authority.


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Why are they doing a tourny when Reigns has already won one?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



AmbroseCantWrestle said:


> BREAKING: WWE shares have soared in the past few hours.


That would make some sense if the WWE Financial Quarterly Reports weren't good these past 6 months. Do better.

But nah, no trolls.

Too little, too late, guys. Prepare for some fun.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> I can't see Sheamus winning the title. That means we would have had 3 heels in a row as champ dating back to Summerslam 14.


We will know if he does on Raw this week. He is been mid to lower card like many with MOTB for awhile so if he gets a huge win or boost up the card without Wade i think it could possibly happen.


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!

Sucks for him. Sucks for us. Sucks for everyone.

Wish him a full recovery.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



GeneHackman said:


> Terrible news - Seth was the glue that held Raw together despite his weak booking. I have always enjoyed his heel work and he is arguably the best in ring talent they have. What a disaster for him and WWE for the rest of the year and the road no WM. No Seth face turn, no HHH match at Mania or a Shield triple threat and no Rollins/Reigns at SvS which I had high hopes for.
> 
> As Wade Keller said on his Hotline Rollins likely made the injury even worse by powerbombing 330lbs Kane AFTER the injury occurred. I highly doubt putting that much weight on a torn ACL wouldn't make it a lot worse. How did the match even end as Kane appeared to kick out for the the powerbomb through the table?


Yea it's sucks because Seth is by far the best thing WWE has when Brock is not around.


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Dang. Just when he was starting to get some good matches and look a little better as a champ. Well, now my prediction of Reigns vs. Bryan at WM is starting to look more feasible.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



dougfisher_05 said:


> I really hope he didn't tear his Achilles tendon. The video is kind of hard to see but it looks like his ankle heel foot hits hard and he immediately goes down which an Achilles tear would make him do. That would put him out for a loooong time so I hope I'm wrong.


I tore mine playing rugby a few years back. Incredibly painful injury. I couldn't rest my full body weight on my left leg for months.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



D_A_V_I_S said:


> Dang. Just when he was starting to get some good matches and look a little better as a champ. Well, now my prediction of Reigns vs. Bryan at WM is starting to look more feasible.


Unless they want to turn Reigns heel, there is no way they are going to put him against Bryan.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Flumpnugget said:


> People are actually happy hes injured, wrestling fans are a fucking jobs worth at times. I hope he's back for a big Wrestlemania match, that would be a perfect return for him if he can make it.


Anyone who is happy about this is a bitter worthless piece of shit.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Arthurgos said:


> We will know if he does on Raw this week. He is been mid to lower card like many with MOTB for awhile so if he gets a huge win or boost up the card without Wade i think it could possibly happen.


The momentum is not right for Sheamus, he has booked horribly since he won MITB. Keep him and Barrett in a tag team for a while.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



eflat2130 said:


> Boy how quickly the wrestling community forgets. How about the longest reigning champ of modern times, who almost NEVER main evented. Rollins was booked badly but miles beyond Punk. There were others too but I don't feel like making a huge post right now.


Rollins lost clean three nights in a row, twice to Cena, then to Ambrose.

He's meant to be the kayfabe best wrestler in the company, not fucking R-Truth.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is not what I wanted to wake up to today. Get better soon Seth.
Congrats to Vacant on another title reign though


----------



## AmbroseCantWrestle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth Rollins simply isnt a safe worker. He has injured 3 guys: Cena, Sting and himself in as many months.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

He will return as a babyface over as hell and I hope he faces Triple H at next year's SummerSlam.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> So let's say if Dean ends up winning it or even a returning Bryan wins the wwe title will you be shitting on them?


Who cares? Why not work on being a better poster instead of worrying about whether someone else shits on the next world champion or not?


----------



## DMR (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Monday Night Raw is royally fucked.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn....I wanted his reign to end but shit....not like this.....


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



SUPERIOR said:


> IKR? I was just getting tired of his shitty title reign. Not once did I seriously wish injury upon him. Guess they need their vindication one way or another but it's still a pretty big overreaction.


Not like they can be vindicated by that shitty ass title reign, amirite? :troll

Nah, it was definitely an overreaction. I would never wish harm on a wrestler just because they bored me. That's ridiculous. Hell, I was wishing for Seth to finally turn face so he could really shine in his natural alignment :shrug

His heel run was stale to me. I think it's a valid opinion that isn't synonymous with wishing bodily harm lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh... this is so sad. I actually feel bad about this. For the fuckers saying that he deserves it, you should be ashamed of yourselves.

It's very bust and hopefully, he gets a speedy recovery and get back where he is. This sucks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Who cares? Why not work on being a better poster instead of worrying about whether someone else shits on the next world champion or not?


Hey I just wanted to know if they are planing on shitting on the next champion does it go for everybody or are the Internet Darlings excluded from being shit on?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Getting that Reigns... reign, boys!!!! 

But is all seriousness, it does suck, this is going to change alot of plans WWE made. As much as I wanted Rollins to loose the belt I actually wanted him to LOOSE it not vacate it


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



AmbroseCantWrestle said:


> I despise the Shield members. I think they were chosen by Vince McMahon who looked in a catalogue model for pretty boys and then looked to see who would look most cool in the Shield gear. None of them have the IT factor. Neither Reigns nor Ambrose can wrestle and Seth Rollins is the worst WWE champ.
> 
> THAT BEING SAID. I think it sucks Rollins is out injured. When will WWE learn about long title reigns and protecting their champ?
> 
> ...


Facts :vince7


----------



## Damaged Hero (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I was due to attend a Training session with him on Sunday afternoon in Birmingham, Gutted.

Maybe they send another member of the roster in his place, shame though would have been awesome to meet him :frown2:


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

about time he lost the title.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I wonder if it was the same knee that broke Cena's nose. Cena always gets his win back.


Underrated post lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Wynter! said:


> Not like they can be vindicated by that shitty ass title reign, amirite? :troll
> 
> Nah, it was definitely an overreaction. I would never wish harm on a wrestler just because they bored me. That's ridiculous. Hell, I was wishing for Seth to finally turn face so he could really shine in his natural alignment :shrug
> 
> His heel run was stale to me. I think it's a valid opinion that isn't synonymous with wishing bodily harm lol


You guys blamed the entirety of the ratings problems on him, and now that has proven to not be true. Some folks shit on every little movement the poor guy made. You had to expect something to come of it. It has to be paid forward now.  We feel vindicated alright. When it comes to talent. :troll


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That's sad news. Get well Soon Rollins.

As for the tournament, they should crown a first time champion, like they did with the Rock in 1998. I don't care who it is, Reigns, Ambrose, Owens, Cesaro, whoever. We need a fresh champion winning the tournament, they can fuc all they want aftk with himer, just give us a cool moment.


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Plato said:


> Unless they want to turn Reigns heel, there is no way they are going to put him against Bryan.


They made it work with Lesnar and Reigns. Two pretty likable stars to the fans.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Breaking news, John Cena returning earlier than expected.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wanted him to drop the belt, but not like this. First off, any kind of injury sucks, but secondly, I fear that they´ll just resume the storyline when he gets back.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Rollins out for 9 months


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Becky reduced to making puns and taking pins
Cesaro not being pushed and drowning in Stardust.
Rusev injured
Nikki injured
Ambrose reduced to a sidekick
Now Rollins injured and out for 6-9 months...

I can't win...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn. I wasn't enjoying Rollins as champ that much, but I thought the Reigns feud, with him dropping the title at Survivor Series, would be a nice way to put a bow on his title run.

Silver lining- Survivor Series should be a fun PPV. I love traditional elimination matches and I love tournaments, and now we're likely to get both on the same night.

Although- and it's probably been said but I'm not reading through a dozen pages this morning- with WWE basically re enacting Deadly Game here, what are the chances they make Reigns the new Corporate Champion?


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Thank the heavens above! Wwe is suddenly watchable again.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

You could tell it was his MCL by the way his knee bent inward. No matter how hard you train things like this are unavoidable. Someone with Rollins body type had no business doing those type of moves with someone the size of Kane. I feel bad for Seth he didn't deserve this. Only thing Vince can do now is beg Lesnar to work more.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Hey I just wanted to know if they are planing on shitting on the next champion does it go for everybody or are the Internet Darlings excluded from being shit on?


I think the "internet darlings" are exempt. I hope that doesn't upset you too much Stone Hotty.


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is crap! Poor Seth! Hes currently my favorite wrestler. I dont wanna see Reigns or Sheamus win the belt.....give it to Kane please!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Isaac2289 said:


> I dont wanna see Reigns or Sheamus win the belt.....give it to Kane please!!!


The meltdown that would ensue if they give it to Kane, damn..but they won't since Kane is already involved with the Undertaker/Wyatt feud.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Isaac2289 said:


> This is crap! Poor Seth! Hes currently my favorite wrestler. I dont wanna see Reigns or Sheamus win the belt.....*give it to Kane please!!!*


Let's not get crazy now. :woah

That's like giving it to King Kong Bundy in 2000 after Angle got injured or something.


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Also, No Rumble or Mania etc for Rollins which sucks. Maybe Daniel Bryan will return soon?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I think the "internet darlings" are exempt. I hope that doesn't upset you too much Stone Hotty.


Na it just proves the huge amounts of hypocrisy on here


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Holy shit I thought he was going to enter Wrestlemania as the WWE Champion


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I think even Summerlam 2016 is a big ask.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh fucken hell. I was hoping it wasn't that bad when it first happened but welp... guess I was in the minority but I actually was enjoying Seths' mic and in-ring work, and he was even being booked better recently. I imagine the WWE was hoping for a Shield triple-threat at Wrestlemania, guess that isn't happening now. No idea what they're going to be going for but I can't see Reigns winning the title yet. Seamus winning is pretty much the worse thing they could do so hopefully no to that.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Do we know who will be apart of this tournament? It's clearly Roman's time I'm just wondering who else they will use.

Maybe a good time for Bryan to return. 

If this was John Cena he would be back in 2 months :flair4


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



D_A_V_I_S said:


> They made it work with Lesnar and Reigns. Two pretty likable stars to the fans.


But Roman was overwhelmingly booed? Anyway, I'm not saying a match between the two wouldn't draw, it just wouldn't help Reigns get/stay over as a face.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rusevyes


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

HHH must be upset his boy is out for 6-9 months this guy practically loved this guy the minute he was signed and made him first ever NXT champion and now pushed him on the main roster to be WWE champion and now look hes injured


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

He was supposed to be the future dammit!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is bullshit. No WrestleMania for Rollins. :mj2. But I do hope that Bryan can get cleared so he can participate in this tournament. In the end though, I see Reigns or Sheamus leaving Survivor Series the champ. Hopefully Reigns will turn heel somehow.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> You guys blamed the entirety of the ratings problems on him, and now that has proven to not be true. Some folks shit on every little movement the poor guy made. You had to expect something to come of it. It has to be paid forward now.  We feel vindicated alright. When it comes to talent. :troll


No, I said his overexposure had a hand in it. He was all over my tv and was heavily featured on the show. Not just fans pointing that out. People who have been in the business for decades like Meltzer even wondered if that had some impact :shrug

"Some folks shit on every little movement the poor guy made." :ha that is so rich, I can't even :lmao

You exaggerating that people are hypocrites for NOT being happy Seth is injured is just you juicing this to find some way to troll back as revenge lol His title reign was shit. Whether he was injured now or not.

I feel bad for the poor guy since he's been busting his ass and didn't deserve this. But I won't change my opinion on his wack ass title reign. 

Don't even know why you chose the thread people feeling SYMPATHY for Seth as the one to "gloat" in lol It would be better in a topic about ratings, yea? "hey, you guys feel bad for Seth?? HAHAHAHAHA REMEMBER WHEN YOU GUYS SHIT ON HIS TITLE REIGN??!"

Yes, yes I do. I'm shitting on it even now :troll


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It sucks that Rollins is hurt. Never want to see someone get hurt in the ring.

Should make Survivor Series interesting now and it's exciting to see how the WWE goes with the tournament. Reigns should be the favourite and with top stars like Orton and Cena on a break it would seem like the perfect time to give Reigns the chance at the top before Mania season truly kicks in.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh thank god this boring reign of rollins has ended, I'm tired of his terrible promos and his bad matches. Rollins made WWE unwatchable, he sucked the life out of WWE, he's boring as hell, his promos are cringeworthy.

Rollins proved that he's the biggest main evenet failure in history, with being being champion RAW had the lowest ratings in history, Rollins is only a Triple h failed project.
Now with Rollins injured, ratings are going to increase, and Raw will be watchable again

I'm glad this boring reign has ended, Rollins sucks


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Plato said:


> But Roman was overwhelmingly booed? Anyway, I'm not saying a match between the two wouldn't draw, it just wouldn't help Reigns get/stay over as a face.


I still think Roman might main event again for the title. Just making a prediction. Maybe a shot in the dark but it could be year of the babyface 2016.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Even with that far view, it was obvious the knee blew out


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Damn man, this sucks. Rollins was the only guy I cared about. Guess now I'll only read results. I fully expect them to go ahead with a Reigns win and Sheamus cash-in for a pre-WM feud of Reigns/Sheamus before Reigns wins and goes on to face the RR Winner - Brock in a rematch and retains. They'll build it as "hes living the dream after beating Sheamus but can he overcome his demons and prove himself/redemption against Brock".


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

There's always a plan C...


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That sucks. I can already see Reigns as champion in SS. And btw, the main event scene has seen better days :surprise:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Wynter! said:


> No, I said his overexposure had a hand in it. He was all over my tv and was heavily featured on the show. Not just fans pointing that out. People who have been in the business for decades like Meltzer even wondered if that had some impact :shrug
> 
> "Some folks shit on every little movement the poor guy made." :ha that is so rich, I can't even :lmao
> 
> ...


Over-exposure or not, it doesn't really matter. Fact is, ALL of it was blamed on him. Not most of it, but all of it. And now in recent months and weeks, we've seen it's just the quality of the show, which some of us knew for months. That's the point here.

I don't know where you've been, but people here always complain about the current Champion. Some people are perfectly fine when they are the ones dishing it, but don't think they are going to get it thrown right back at them when the opportunity arises. That's not how it works. Karma's a bitch. You can criticize his reign all you want. But some of us have also been telling you guys that Raw and Smackdown matches mean nada. And they don't. PPV matches are what matters most, by miles. The shoe is about to be on the other foot now. That's all. :shrug


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

 I hope he recovers before Wrestlemania.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Over-exposure or not, it doesn't really matter. Fact is, ALL of it was blamed on him. Not most of it, but all of it. And now in recent months and weeks, we've seen it's just the quality of the show, which some of us knew for months. That's the point here.
> 
> I don't know where you've been, but people here always complain about the current Champion. Some people are perfectly fine when they are the ones dishing it, but don't think they are going to get it thrown right back at them when the opportunity arises. That's not how it works. Karma's a bitch. You can criticize his reign all you want. But some of us have also been telling you guys that Raw and Smackdown matches mean nada. And they don't. PPV matches are what matters most, by miles. The shoe is about to be on the other foot now. That's all. :shrug


Seth is shit, he's a big reason why wwe has been shit. Glad he's done.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO, THAT seriously makes me wanna cry. They need to build the show around Wyatt now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



KevinOwensKO said:


> Seth is shit, he's a big reason why wwe has been shit. Glad he's done.


Enjoy being in the red

:ha


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*Finals:*
*Roman Reigns* Vs. Alberto Del Rio 

*Semi-Finals:*
*Alberto Del Rio* Vs. Dean Ambrose
Kevin Owens Vs. *Roman Reigns*

*Quarter Finals:*
*Kevin Owens* Vs. Cesaro
Neville Vs. *Alberto Del Rio*
Sheamus Vs. *Roman Reigns*
King Barrett Vs. *Dean Ambrose*


Roman wins only for Sheamus to cash in anyway.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Enjoy being in the red
> 
> :ha


Like I give a shit about the red. It's my favourite colour. Enjoy having a shit opinion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

So mad.


----------



## Trai (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Anyone know if Seth Rollins is out of the live shows in the uk who will replace him??


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



KastellsPT said:


> That sucks. I can already see Reigns as champion in SS. And btw, the main event scene has seen better days :surprise:


I know from the likes of _Rock, Austin, HHH, Mankind, Taker, Jerhico, Benoit, Kane & even Big Show_ from the turn of the millennium fighting for the title to_ HHH, Angle, Benoit, Y2J, Edge, Mysterio, Eddie, HBK, Booker T, Kane, Taker, Orton, Big Dave, Cena & Brock _back in the middle now fast forward todays PITTFULY handfull of wrestler's _Cena, Show, Kane,Brock (part time), Orton (Injuried), Roman, Ambrose, Bryan (Injried), Punk (GONE), Big Dave (Hollywood) & what Vacant_

#BetterDyascan 'tcomeSONNenough


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just look on the bright side. Now Rollins can make a triumphant return as a face like so many people want him to be.

In any case, WWE is rehashing another concept from the Attitude Era with the Deadly Game Tournament. Let's hope it works out better than Corporation 2.0.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Prophecy.

Crossfit Jesus died in Dublin so that a meaningful Survivor Series could be born.

:rusevyes


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

*^I was thinking that. When he returns (probably as a face) he's going to have the greatest run of his entrée career.*


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> So mad.


I am always happy, only "mad" in the gym whilst listening to heavy metal. You're mad about Seth Boreins though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Whatever possessed Seth to do a sunset flip off the top rope? he shouldnt of done that


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

What a time to be a midcarder with Rollins/Orton/Cena all out of action. If there was ever a time to step up, it's now.

Hopefully Vince doesn't resort to the old guard and allows this new generation the spotlight.

Sucks for Seth though, but opens the door for a babyface comeback.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. Injuries are the absolute worst, and I like Rollins, but... this may be a blessing in disguise for his career. They were making his character turn into such horrible shit that it would have taken a long time to bring it back up. This break and return may be best for him.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hope this leads to the end of The Authority. That shit has to go.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



KastellsPT said:


> That sucks. I can already see Reigns as champion in SS. And btw, the main event scene has seen better days :surprise:


Well they've held back Bryan for no reason despite being cleared by a Superbowl neurologist, turned Ambrose into a sidekick, and turned Ziggler into a jobber. 

They reap what they sow tbh.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

You never want to see someone get hurt. Hope he is ok and can come back 100%


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The Prophecy.
> 
> Crossfit Jesus died in Dublin so that a meaningful Survivor Series could be born.
> 
> :rusevyes


Seth is the hero we deserve, but not the hero we need right now


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Over-exposure or not, it doesn't really matter. Fact is, ALL of it was blamed on him. Not most of it, but all of it. And now in recent months and weeks, we've seen it's just the quality of the show, which some of us knew for months. That's the point here.
> 
> I don't know where you've been, but people here always complain about the current Champion. Some people are perfectly fine when they are the ones dishing it, but don't think they are going to get it thrown right back at them when the opportunity arises. That's not how it works. Karma's a bitch. You can criticize his reign all you want. But some of us have also been telling you guys that Raw and Smackdown matches mean nada. And they don't. PPV matches are what matters most, by miles. The shoe is about to be on the other foot now. That's all. :shrug


Again, why are you doing in in THIS thread. Where is the correlation between "Seth's reigns sucks! He is killing the ratings!" and "Fuck him! I hope he tears his ACL and is out for nearly a year!" :drake1

You quoted and agreed with a guy who called people flip flips for actually feeling bad for Seth. the logic in that is...well, it's not there. It's stupid and immature baiting and a poor excuse for petty revenge.

Yes, you are correct that the show's creative issues played the hugest part in the decline and champions get shit on a lot here. 

But, it was _so _off topic, it wreaked of trying to get your shit in. You blew your gloat load in a thread that was about Seth's injury where majority felt bad for him.

And to quote me when I've specifically stated people should lay off Seth when I was in ratings thread AND where I've tagged you in said posts is like










Either way, go on ahead and get your jollies off. Troll until your heart's content :lol Hope you enjoy "imma shit on the next champ now to avenge my favorite :mark:!" party (Y)


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I hope they put the title on Roman just to see the crowd shit on him constantly. Now don't get me wrong I don't hate him at all I just want the WWE to learn to listen to the fans instead of trying to force another Rock or Stone Cold.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Black_Power said:


> I hope they put the title on Roman just to see the crowd shit on him constantly. Now don't get me wrong I don't hate him at all I just want the WWE to learn to listen to the fans instead of trying to force another Rock or *Stone Cold*.


Wtf? Compared the greatest of all time to that piece of turd Roman?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked

You can see his knees crashing in that land, yet he got up, carried fucking Kane, walked a few steps then dropped him.. Respect


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It must be really bad if he couldn't even show up at Raw and take a Brogue Kick to drop the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Wynter! said:


> Again, why are you doing in in THIS thread. Where is the correlation between "Seth's reigns sucks! He is killing the ratings!" and "Fuck him! I hope he tears his ACL and is out for nearly a year!" :drake1
> 
> You quoted and agreed with a guy who called people flip flips for actually feeling bad for Seth. the logic in that is...well, it's not there. It's stupid and immature baiting and a poor excuse for petty revenge.
> 
> ...



The thread has a ton of the "I feel bad for Seth, and FUCK look who the next possibilities we have for Champion are!" type of posts. Obviously, I'm not the only one who has recognized this since I quoted someone else's post making the same point. :shrug I'm sorry, but I honestly don't see what the big deal is. :shrug As someone who dished it for months, Im suprised you can't take it alittle bit.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

All these people who are fans of Punk saying Seth is shit for low ratings, yet in 2012/3 they probably defended Punks reign/ability by saying ratings don't matter :eyeroll

The whole show is a clusterfuck run by an insane 60-something year old. Thats the problem.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow, some people on here happy that he's injured. Can see Rollins returning just after Battleground to set up his rematch for the title at Summerslam or a feud with HHH


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Reptilian said:


> I hope he recovers before Wrestlemania.


No chance


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



NearFall said:


> All these people who are fans of Punk saying Seth is shit for low ratings, yet in 2012/3 they probably defended Punks reign/ability by saying ratings don't matter :eyeroll
> 
> The whole show is a clusterfuck run by an insane 60-something year old. Thats the problem.


Seth is shit because he's just shit for me, nothing to do with ratings. But he has been champion during the lowest ratings in decades, you can't deny facts.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Cena is coming back earlier than expected.. Reigns and Cena will be the top dogs for a long time. Now is a good time to push Tyler Breeze Kevin Owens Bray Wyatt Cesaro and Ambrose.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Dr. Middy said:


> Oh god I actually see this happening.
> 
> One hour of Raw dedicated to Triple H in 2015? Pls no.


I think the OP meant Rollins coming back to a Triple H-style pop, not that Triple H himself was coming in as a babyface to replace Rollins.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rocky Mark said:


> You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked
> 
> You can see his knees crashing in that land, yet he got up, carried fucking Kane, walked a few steps then dropped him.. Respect


Yeah but how much worse is the injury now due to him choosing to carry 330lbs of Kane across the ring? As Wade Keller said it could have only been a 3 month injury and due to that huge amount of weight he put on it could have made it significantly worse. 

The European tour is fucked now. The new main event is Kane vs The Big Show. People will be demanding refunds everywhere.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I can't believe some of the comments I'm reading here, trolling or not, wishing injury on someone is shitty. His reign was mediocre but he is a top level talent, hurt during his prime. Sucks to see his reign end this way, I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fucking hell... why does this keep happening to wrestlers I actually like? His face run was looking so perfect :mj2


----------



## SlimShadyy (Sep 7, 2015)

Why are ppl so bent on Cesaro when he isn't a better wrestler than Neville? Both are ass on the mic but I'd rather Neville get pushed more over Cesaro


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked
> 
> You can see his knees crashing in that land, yet he got up, carried fucking Kane, walked a few steps then dropped him.. Respect


He does, but I often wonder if carrying on is what results in the extreme severity of the injury. 

I wondered that with Rusev when he hurt his ankle. Putting pressure on it right afterward to continue the match is terrible.

The refs really need to step in, especially for meaningless house shows and tv matches. These guys have too much pride and guts to make the call to stop it on their own.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man, those are some bad tears, the ACL/MCL and medial menicus? daaaaamn! Just when he was showing how damn good he is in the ring. I hope he makes it back before Mania but at this rate, he won't. Fuk fuk fuk! I'm a fan but more so than that, I respect what he can do in the ring, one of the best in terms of technical ability I've seen. 

Oh well, hope the tournament throws a surprise our way...Wyatt? Cesaro? I know they're not stars or anything but it would be damn interesting. Heck pull the trigger with Owens and don't fuck it up. Reigns will be far too predictable. Or surprise return of John Cena lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



D_A_V_I_S said:


> Seth is the hero we deserve, but not the hero we need right now


We NEED this guy.......










To take this guy :vince3 to the big board room up in the sky or at least away from creative so that at least Roman isn't the same Overcome...Beat & Repeat aka Cena Samoa edition......

#ThoseDARKdaysrhereagain 

#RatingsDOA 

#CenavRomanwhoeverwinsWEALLLOSE


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Kalashnikov said:


> Fucking hell... why does this keep happening to wrestlers I actually like? His face run was looking so perfect :mj2


He should come back a face, the pop when he finally does though... :banderas


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rocky Mark said:


> You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked
> 
> You can see his knees crashing in that land, yet he got up, carried fucking Kane, walked a few steps then dropped him.. Respect


Can't respect that, what if he also injured Kane?, also doing that just made it worse for his recuperation Seth it's deluded thinking cross fit training would make him have the ability to stay injury-free or something lol. he need to be less reckless.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Sucks for Rollins. Having his first title reign end by getting stripped and missing WM as well. I could easily see him coming back as a huge babyface. Kind of like HHH in 01/02. Leaving as the most hated heel and coming back as a huge face.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Calling it now Triple H title reign incoming......


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

So Seth is most likely missing the biggest Wrestlemania of all time 

cry:cry

:Cry:vincecry:gameover


I hope he gets that Triple H MSG face reaction when he comes back.

Keep strong Seth keep strong.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

GeneHackman said:


> Rocky Mark said:
> 
> 
> > You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked
> ...


Agreed.

Rotf @ Big Show vs. Kane. They're just trolling now. They couldn't have found any midcard favorite to take Seth's place? Doesn't matter if Kane works heel for these shows. Or what about Owens or someone like that?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Rollins needs some of that Cena Juice ASAP! WRU Victor Conte!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



NearFall said:


> All these people who are fans of Punk saying Seth is shit for low ratings, yet in 2012/3 they probably defended Punks reign/ability by saying ratings don't matter :eyeroll
> 
> The whole show is a clusterfuck run by an insane 60-something year old. Thats the problem.


The good old days of the ratings thread when everyone blamed Punk and Rock316AE called him a vanilla midget who couldn't draw a dime. :mj2

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Someone needs a gimmick that they took out Seth Rollins.. ASAP. Wait.... IT WAS BRAY WYATT!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Man this really sucks! He is one of the best wrestlers in WWE. Oh man WWE dont fu8k this up with your garbage Ex. Reigns or Cena :cussin:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Chrome said:


> The good old days of the ratings thread when everyone blamed Punk and Rock316AE called him a vanilla midget who couldn't draw a dime. :mj2
> 
> Leave the memories alone.


Rock316AE was literally the GOAT of that thread. The amount of facts/numbers he had to back up his posts was sensational.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

If they do in fact give the title to Ambs in a heel turn fashion, I really do hope this authority crap doesn't stick with him. Let him be in the authority for a show or two but then have him be untamable and the guy that the authority can't control. The story writes itself, Rollins was HHH's whipping boy, and he plans to do the same Ambrose however he and Stephanie realize they bit more than they can chew.. 

However keep him as a sadistic heel, attacks the babyfaces and resorts to heat manners that not even triple h or Stephanie approve of therefore breaking him off the authority. That way you'll have to sets of top heels, authority and Ambrose


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hopefully this means a return of Daniel Bryan.. It will be interesting to see who they pick for the tournament, Reigns is the clear favorite 

Hopefully Seth has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fucking hell, not Seth.
This was the least needed thing to happen atm, just now that RAW's quality was rising, so fucking sad.
Just stay strong and you'll fucking comeback and tear everyone to shreds.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well...I'm fucking bummed.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Woah! :shocked:

I doubt it will be as great as Survivor Series 1998, but that's still pretty big news. Hire Vince Russo back to book that one.

Roman Reigns, the new Corporate Champion? :floyd3


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rocky Mark said:


> You can't deny the size of his balls, no matter what nude photos are leaked
> 
> You can see his knees crashing in that land, yet he got up, carried fucking Kane, walked a few steps then dropped him.. Respect


If it was Cena, it would be the most Heroic Moment in Sports Entertainment.

But its Rollins, SO OMG WHY WAS HE PUTTING PRESSURE ON THE KNEE.

The fact of the matter, when shit is fucked that bad, you're gonna get the full boat of surgery anyways. And he got the respect of the locker room finishing the match and powerbombing Kane, even Roman Reigns Believes That.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That's horrible news. I am so sad for Seth. How do they reasonably keep Brock out of the tournament? Hell, Bray should win. He can zap his opponents with lightning.:eyeroll Hope the tournament surprises rather than be the coronation of he who kicks out at two the best. Wouldnt be shocked to see Sheamus do an immediate cash in on the winner


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



tailhook said:


> Rollins needs some of that Cena Juice ASAP! WRU Victor Conte!


WWE just shared a video of Cena squatting 611 pounds , I can imagine Vince being behind this just to rib Seth.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Ratedr4life said:


> So Seth is most likely missing the biggest Wrestlemania of all time
> 
> cry:cry
> 
> ...


Not only missing the biggest WM of all time, but also the one I'm attending. I mean...I hate to sound selfish but WM became way less appealing to me today. 

Get better Champ!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rocky Mark said:


> If they do in fact give the title to Ambs in a heel turn fashion, I really do hope this authority crap doesn't stick with him. Let him be in the authority for a show or two but then have him be untamable and the guy that the authority can't control. The story writes itself, Rollins was HHH's whipping boy, and he plans to do the same Ambrose however he and Stephanie realize they bit more than they can chew..
> 
> However keep him as a sadistic heel, attacks the babyfaces and resorts to heat manners that not even triple h or Stephanie approve of therefore breaking him off the authority. That way you'll have to sets of top heels, authority and Ambrose


If they go with Ambrose... he should win the title with The Authority's help and become the Corporate Lunatic.

They come out the next day to boos and they hand Ambrose the mic and he looks at Stephanie and Hunter goes:

'Thanks guys. This Corporate Lunatic thing is interesting... but I got what I wanted *pats title*... BYE! *Drops the Mic*'. The crowd loses their shit. Fake heel turn to win the title 4tw.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Great and bad news. Nobody should stay champ that long, considering that there is only one title that matters in wwe. Adding there should be more titles as important because the roster isn't small and 3 hours is too long to fill. There should be 2 more World titles. Hope Seth comebacks sooner and become a babyface, he's awful as a heel in my opinion.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Any videos of the full match available? Cant see anything on youtube apart from the short clip of the power bomb. It looked like Kane kicked out of it so Seth would have done even more moves after this. The match should have been stopped. There should be a policy on this and it shouldn't be up to the wrestlers to make the call.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth is no longer the man


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I just hope that Cena doesn't return for this and we get a new Champ out of it... I'm actually interested for once... This is a real opportunity for the company, but I'm not holding my breathe as it will probably go back to Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It's also a fucking big shame he'll miss WM32 too. I was expecting another Brock/Rollins match either at WM, or before, but obviously that isn't happening. Maybe this news has also changed their plans for Lesnar too going forward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rick_James said:


>


More class of people happy about injuries. Not surprised. Quoted to humiliate.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...fuck.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Ohh,that sucks.We are screwed.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> More class of people happy about injuries. Not surprised. Quoted to humiliate.


I do feel bad that he was injured but I am glad that RAW will possibly become watchable again.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I've actually always had a feeling Seth Rollins was going to tear his knee up ever since his Shield days. The kind of moves he does and the way he lands puts a lot of pressure on his knees. There have been multiple times watching him that I've thought, "well, there goes his knee". It's really unfortunate that he suffered such serious injuries during his 1st reign but this way he can return as a much needed fresh main-event face next year.


Seth should take his time and return no sooner than the 8/9 month period considering he tore his knee in 3 different places. He can use the extra time off after carrying RAW for the last few months. However, knowing WWE, they'll probably rush him back.


I've torn both my medial & lateral meniscus along with my ACL in March this year and holy shit the initial tears are painful as hell. First week or so post surgery is even worse. Good luck Seth, I'm sure he'll be back better than ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rick_James said:


> I do feel bad that he was injured but I am glad that RAW will possibly become watchable again.


Nice cover-up.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

They should make him new director of operations #rollinsforDOO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Lariatoh! said:


> I just hope that Cena doesn't return for this and we get a new Champ out of it... I'm actually interested for once... This is a real opportunity for the company, but I'm not holding my breathe as it will probably go back to Cena.


Cena to come back early, win the belt and tie Flair's record...it's been booked already :vince5


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Do you think hes overdone all that crossfit


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> More class of people happy about injuries. Not surprised. Quoted to humiliate.


My boy ShowStopper making it rain ETHER :denzel

Still, it's not surprising. People celebrated every Cena injury, wished career enders on him, Kane, Show, etc. Hardly out of the ordinary, wrestling fans are largely scum.

:lose


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I was really enjoying his program with Roman and looking forward to them finally having a PPV match . I hope it's closer to 6 months than 9. On the bright side he'll come back as a face most likely and everyone will be happy to see him return. He needed a break, not this large of a break! I'm sad he'll miss out on Mania. Knee injuries are scary, i mainly fear how hesitant he'll be once he returns.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Have Bryan return for the Tournament and have Reigns heel turn with The Authority screwing him in the Final....


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The majority of people on this thread have wished Rollins well. Why overreact to the small minority?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

That's such a pity.

I thought he'd done a really good job as champion despite having such boring and shoddy booking through some of it. The best cash of all time, he's put on some brilliant matches and it's a shame that his title reign couldn't be completed without an injury. Although I suppose he's always got the 'I never lost the title' clause to come back on when he comes back. 6-9 months is such a long time, there have been a lot of injuries lately too. The roster is looking fairly thin.

I suppose Reigns will win the title at Survivor Series, unless they thrown a low baller for the sake of shocking people.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> The majority of people on this thread have wished Rollins well. Why overreact to the small minority?


Beats the hell out of me. :shrug


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Can just see it now with an exhausted Reigns winning then out pops Fella who cashes in, misses a brogue kick "SUPERMAN PUNCH MAGGLE" :jbl followed by a spear 1,2,3. :reigns


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Nice cover-up.


Nah lol, it's just sad that they had to let it get to this point to get the belt off of the guy. Frankly as the champ he shouldn't be taking risks like that, wrestling isn't about doing wacky flips where you can end up hurting your knee.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



ShadowKiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662036466239979520Ouch. He was carried out too.
> 
> It's almost time. :reigns2


Why even do a spot like this at a house show?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Rick_James said:


> I do feel bad that he was injured but *I am glad that RAW will possibly become watchable again.*


In what WORLD would the likes of Roman aka the Cena Samoan, Casper the Red Hair Ghost & the Shit Factor of Pro-wrestling John Cena make RAW watchable? 

Now maybe under a DIFFERENT "creative" direction those three could be viewed as entertaining for those of us NOT still getting fed from their mother's breast's, living in their mother's basement or those who didn't have a voluntary frontal lobotomy. But we ALL know there WON'T be a change & those three groups of "target" demo's will be catered to with the same Rinse & Repeate BS bookings things have been like these last ten years.

With the constant keeping down of more POPULAR talents just to feed the 70 years RETARDED vision of pro-wrestling along with the cooperate COCK LOCK this company has been in ever since letting Barbie designing their title belts, charity over actual ENTERTAINMENT and yep this tournament is just the cheery on top of this shit Sunday.

Now again this venom isn't directed towards the talents, they do a job. This is just anther moment that the E will drop the ball and NOT move forward but just stay in the moment, the moment with predictable outcomes, predictable booking and *PLUMMETING* ratings. 

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



OwenSES said:


> The majority of people on this thread have wished Rollins well. Why overreact to the small minority?


Because some people believe people who celebrate injuries should be called out for the disgusting comments. There are plenty of guys on the roster I am not a fan of, but I absolutely do not wish injury on them. Never have and never will. Is it really difficult to understand that those people should be called out on their ridiculous comments when it comes to being happy about injuries? :drake1


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Even though I thought Seth's reign was horrible, the whole Authority thing overdone and stale, I didn't want an injury to sideline him. 

Maybe Cena will come back early now and save the WWE from Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Geeee said:


> Why even do a spot like this at a house show?


Exactly.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Frost99 said:


> In what WORLD would the likes of Roman aka the Cena Samoan, Casper the Red Hair Ghost & the Shit Factor of Pro-wrestling John Cena make RAW watchable?
> 
> Now maybe under a DIFFERENT "creative" direction those three could be viewed as entertaining for those of us NOT still getting fed from their mother's breast's, living in their mother's basement or those who didn't have a voluntary frontal lobotomy. But we ALL know there WON'T be a change & those three groups of "target" demo's will be catered to with the same Rinse & Repeate BS bookings things have been like these last ten years.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to pretend it's going to be amazing with Roman as champ lol, or anyone else but let's be honest here, Seth Rollins has alienated the remaining few casuals left that watched the product and now it really is done to the hardcore smarks and little kids. 

The thing is you don't like the promo's of someone like Cena, ok, that's fine. But let's not pretend the other guy's are better, Owens sounds like he's about to fall asleep when he's on the mic and Cesaro probably doesn't even know how to use the mic. 

You may disagree but think about it this way, CM Punk got serious injuries. Daniel Bryan got serious injures, now Rollins is on that list as well. The WWE trying to copy underground wrestling leagues instead of doing what made it famous is the problem here. The show needs to start going back to storylines, putting guys with charisma in the lime light. Not that Dave Meltzer markfest shit of wrist locks, chain wrestling, and moves that guy's in Japan use. 

I'm not even against the work rate that much, but the work rate marks themselves have tried to hijack he show and in the process have made it so much more boring.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rollins will come back to the biggest pop of all time like hhh in 02. He shall return at Summerslam 2016 as a face and attack heel authority champion reigns.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Frost99 said:


> In what WORLD would the likes of Roman aka the Cena Samoan, Casper the Red Hair Ghost & the Shit Factor of Pro-wrestling John Cena make RAW watchable?
> 
> Now maybe under a DIFFERENT "creative" direction those three could be viewed as entertaining for those of us NOT still getting fed from their mother's breast's, living in their mother's basement or those who didn't have a voluntary frontal lobotomy. But we ALL know there WON'T be a change & those three groups of "target" demo's will be catered to with the same Rinse & Repeate BS bookings things have been like these last ten years.
> 
> ...


They actually have the perfect opportunity to pull the swerve at Survivor Series by having Reigns turn on Ambrose and align with the authority. 

If anything will rebound the ratings then shaking up the show is a good place to start. 

Creating some controversy with the Wyatts at the PPV could work wonders also but i know WWE are fucking oblivious to all of this. The only time they make headlines is when their shit plans fall apart. 

If they were actually smart or good at what they do then they'd create their own headlines instead of turning out stale and predictable tripe every week.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The positive side of this is that Rollins heel character was too overexposed and was getting stale, a fresh face return would be freaking epic. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Because some people believe people who celebrate injuries should be called out for the disgusting comments. There are plenty of guys on the roster I am not a fan of, but I absolutely do not wish injury on them. Never have and never will. Is it really difficult to understand that those people should be called out on their ridiculous comments when it comes to being happy about injuries? :drake1


Yup, exactly. It's gross that some people are happy Seth got injured.

I mean, I can't stand Nikki Bella, but there's no way I'd ever celebrate the fact that she's injured, cos that's just ridiculous and not something a decent person does.

I think (and hope) Seth is gonna be one of these guys who heals faster than predicted, he's young, fit and healthy and works out a lot, plus he doesn't get injuries that often, so hopefully it won't be forever. I'm gonna miss him so much


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Dolorian said:


> Exactly.


No not "exactly". 

I have had this injury twice and it's all down to an horrific landing which unfortunately is rather random. Rollins probably did 10 things riskier than this in the same match.

It could happen jumping down from the apron.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Only Jesus can save us now....










Surprise Bryan return, Bryan wins the title, Sheamus tries to cash in, Bryan ducks the Brogue, locks in a new submission hold to get the tap tap tap. Crowd explodes, ratings explode, world peace declared.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I'm gonna let Cortez from my favorite video game of all-time, TimeSplitters: Future Perfect, express my feeling about this situation....







And I guess this will be my last time posting La Parka rockin' out, for a long time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

10 hours later, and people are still being stupid about "flippy shit". He did a SUNSET FLIP. Getting injured while performing one is but a freak accident, stop acting like "blablabla that's what happens when indy moveset blablablabla".

The one thing he shouldn't have done however, is to powerbomb Kane after that. Now, that was both professionnal AND stupid, in a Bryan way.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Holy crap that must have hurt.

My guess is a Reigns vs Ambrose multi-month feud upcoming.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> 10 hours later, and people are still being stupid about "flippy shit". He did a SUNSET FLIP. Getting injured while performing one is but a freak accident, stop acting like "blablabla that's what happens when indy moveset blablablabla".
> 
> *The one thing he shouldn't have done however, is to powerbomb Kane after that. Now, that was both professionnal AND stupid, in a Bryan way*.


Wouldn't have made a difference, it would have torn on landing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Geeee said:


> Why even do a spot like this at a house show?


To entertain the international crowd, perhaps?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



BringBackBenjamin said:


> Wouldn't have made a difference, it would have torn on landing.


Hey, say what, you're probably way more adept than I am on those kind of things, as I have no clue really, but didn't it worsen it ? I mean, I can't imagine powerbombing Kane after sustaining such an injury could be beneficial to your health.


----------



## Suede & Velvet (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

The most devastating part is that it was coming up to the perfect time for Rollins vs HHH. I can't imagine the feud in the future will be the same.

Very interesting that this will now very much alter their WM plans. Is HHH going to really beg for Rock now? Was there supposed to be a Shield triple threat? etc; 

:deanfpalm I'm so upset by this, he was one of my favorites.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I guess it's safe to say it now... that title reign was worst than Brock Lesnar's. At least he wasn't around to get beat on RAW every week.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

HOLY FUCK NOOOOO! So fucking gutted right now.

Terribly heartbreaking.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I wonder how they'll reference him getting injured on Raw, they can't exactly say he did it whilst trying to put Kane through a table as he's currently meant to have been "abducted" by the Wyatts :draper2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Probably the saddest news I've heard in a long time .. 

For a person who relies so much on his athleticism as Rollins does, this is a very, very damaging blow. 

I hope with all the modern technology today, he is able to come back from this. I know for sure that even as late as the early 2000's an injury like this essentially meant that you'd be hampered for life.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> Hey, say what, you're probably way more adept than I am on those kind of things, as I have no clue really, but didn't it worsen it ? I mean, I can't imagine powerbombing Kane after sustaining such an injury could be beneficial to your health.


I've done it twice, first time playing football I tried to play again right after and it just went again. 

It's like breaking your nose then sneezing, won't make it worse might just hurt more.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



CurbStomp93 said:


> I wonder how they'll reference him getting injured on Raw, they can't exactly say he did it whilst trying to put Kane through a table as he's currently meant to have been "abducted" by the Wyatts :draper2


I think they'll mention it anyway. I mean, they shit on kayfabe just to announce Rusev and Lana got married. So it's not something they're above doing.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Perfect timing for Daniel Bryan to regain the title he never lost.

But this tournament gives other guys the chance to step up and take Rollins' spot.

Come on Vince; try something different until at least the Rumble and experiment with what you have.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> Hey, say what, you're probably way more adept than I am on those kind of things, as I have no clue really, but didn't it worsen it ? I mean, I can't imagine powerbombing Kane after sustaining such an injury could be beneficial to your health.


Once it's torn you're not going to do more damage to it. The knee buckled inward and did the damage. Standing to power bomb Kane wouldn't have damaged it further, just would have been painful for Seth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Suede & Velvet said:


> The most devastating part is that it was coming up to the perfect time for Rollins vs HHH. I can't imagine the feud in the future will be the same.
> 
> Very interesting that this will now very much alter their WM plans. Is HHH going to really beg for Rock now? Was there supposed to be a Shield triple threat? etc;
> 
> :deanfpalm I'm so upset by this, he was one of my favorites.


Yeah this really couldn't have happened at a worse time for him. Everything was starting to come together for his character and the storyline leading up to the feud with Triple H. Also having to vacate the title and missing SS, RR _and_ WM32 is a big blow. I can't even imagine how he must feel now.

Hoping for a speedy recovery and maybe he'll return as a face to a massive pop, Triple H style.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It makes sense for Ambrose or Reigns or even Sting to win it. I know Sting might not be ready, but if he becomes Champion he will be able to put over a younger and eventual Champion. That's all Sting needs to be, an interim champion and yet an effective one. Knowing WWE we will see HHH somehow win it, jk.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

So basically Seth Rollins is going to miss WrestleMania?


This is all Kane's fault. Everybody show Kane your displeasure if you attend a live show.


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Hope he recovers fast!! He will be missed so much!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I cannot believe some of you want them to put the title on Bryan, coming back from injury into a title schedule .... the same fucking mistake they made with the IC title. I'd quite like the guy to live a long, happy, healthy life.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Welp. I no longer have a reason to tune into WWE TV for the foreseeable future. This fucking sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Welp. I no longer have a reason to tune into WWE TV for the foreseeable future. This fucking sucks.


And someone is going to tell me that people were posting stuff like this pre-injury?

:drake1


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Can't wait for placeholder champ Big Show to feud with Demon Kane upon his return. Of course, the first 2 months of Big Shows reign will be fighting Mark Henry/


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow that sucks that he's injured and that he's going to be out for a long time. I wish him the best. If there's a silver lining to this, it's that this could lead to a Seth Rollins babyface run when he comes back. I have no doubt his face fun will be exciting considering his high-flying offense and it'll be neat to see how his relationship with The Authority is going to transpire when he comes back.

Now considering the WWE WHC tournament, Ambrose for champ pls.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Yawn Cena said:


> Can't wait for placeholder champ Big Show to feud with Demon Kane upon his return. Of course, the first 2 months of Big Shows reign will be fighting Mark Henry/


Wyatt should just grab Big Show like he did Taker and Kane, stick him in the team for SS. That way he is also out of the title picture.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Shame. Hate how WWE is booking his character but he's a terrific wrestler. He can put on a great match and take some heavy bumps, hope he recovers well.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

6-9 months!? Wow that fall must be much rougher than it looked.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I actually thought exactly that after Wyatt kidnapped Kane. Would be a nice way to keep him out of any important 1v1 feuds for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Really really sad news. Feel bad for Rollins. Would it hurt to be fucking Cena in his place


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Connor McDavid and now Seth Rollins. Who's next, Tom Brady?


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Found a highlights video of the match. After he powerbombed Kane through the table the match continued with him hitting Kane with a chair several times and then hitting a pedigree. You could see the pain he was in especially after the pedigree. It is ridiculous that this match was not stopped by the ref or trainers. How much worse is his injury now due to him powerbombing Kane and continuing the match?

Shame this wasn't on TV as they could have really played up on him continuing the match like HHH did. I doubt this will even get mentioned by the WWE as they won't want to draw attention to it considering kayfabe wise Kane has been captured by the Wyatts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*










Such TERRIBLE news.. Fuuuuuuuuuuuckkkk. Wish you on a speedy recover, Rollins.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Bayley <3 said:


> Once it's torn you're not going to do more damage to it. The knee buckled inward and did the damage. Standing to power bomb Kane wouldn't have damaged it further, just would have been painful for Seth.


You're wrong standing to power bomb might have been the difference between a partial tear and complete tear plus extra cartilage damage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

FUCK SURVIVOR SERIES! This is now the true KING OF THE RING PPV I always wanted!

Too bad the outcome is already known. :reigns

Hoping for a swerve.

:ambrose4 vs :reigns for finale. :ambrose4 turns heel to win, then have feud with :reigns.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Dang this sucks. Rollins had truly grown on me, he has improved so much. Here's to a speedy but successful recovery. Sad though they will strip him of the title and he is on every show, but Brock got to keep it and hardly showed up.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is so bad. I hate he dropped the belt this way. He is the best part of WWE right now. I wish him a speedy full recovery. Like everyone said this is most likely going to benefit him in the long run. His return almost guarantees a baby face title run. I can see him comming back as a baby face and winning the belt but still being cool with HHH. Then HHH costs him the belt setting up their match. Hopefully he comes back with the curb stomp. 

On that note Angle will be free by Jan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Chrome said:


> Well they've held back Bryan for no reason despite being cleared by a Superbowl neurologist, turned Ambrose into a sidekick, and turned Ziggler into a jobber.
> 
> They reap what they sow tbh.


Oh that conspiracy theory again. Makes me :lol every time i read it.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



GeneHackman said:


> Found a highlights video of the match. After he powerbombed Kane through the table the match continued with him hitting Kane with a chair several times and then hitting a pedigree. You could see the pain he was in especially after the pedigree. It is ridiculous that this match was not stopped by the ref or trainers. How much worse is his injury now due to him powerbombing Kane and continuing the match?
> 
> Shame this wasn't on TV as they could have really played up on him continuing the match like HHH did. I doubt this will even get mentioned by the WWE as they won't want to draw attention to it considering kayfabe wise Kane has been captured by the Wyatts.


Jesus, such a bad decision continuing that match.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Age of Cesaro!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



GeneHackman said:


> Found a highlights video of the match. After he powerbombed Kane through the table the match continued with him hitting Kane with a chair several times and then hitting a pedigree. You could see the pain he was in especially after the pedigree. It is ridiculous that this match was not stopped by the ref or trainers. How much worse is his injury now due to him powerbombing Kane and continuing the match?
> 
> Shame this wasn't on TV as they could have really played up on him continuing the match like HHH did. I doubt this will even get mentioned by the WWE as they won't want to draw attention to it considering kayfabe wise Kane has been captured by the Wyatts.



Wow the pedigree looks like it aggravated it even more . should have went with a different ending


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



tboneangle said:


> This is so bad. I hate he dropped the belt this way. He is the best part of WWE right now. I wish him a speedy full recovery. Like everyone said this is most likely going to benefit him in the long run. His return almost guarantees a baby face title run. I can see him comming back as a baby face and winning the belt but still being cool with HHH. Then HHH costs him the belt setting up their match. Hopefully he comes back with the curb stomp.
> 
> On that note Angle will be free by Jan


I respect your optimism but this is not going to benefit him in the long run at all. ACL + MCL tears change even the best athletes in the NBA & NFL. And the curb stomp is never coming back, its from a racist movie called Higher Learning.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck this is awful news. I hope he gets some of cenas healing powers
and comes back sooner than what we thought. But really seth take what ever time need be.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Crewz said:


> This is all Kane's fault. Everybody show Kane your displeasure if you attend a live show.



This isn't Kane's fault in any way, stop looking for a scapegoat. Rollins landed badly, that's all, shit happens.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ZeroFear0 said:


> Wow the pedigree looks like it aggravated it even more . should have went with a different ending


Yea that was a terrible idea to do the pedigree after he hurt his knee.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Socko316 said:


> Age of Cesaro!


I wish. 

What better way to make a star out of a pure wrestler than to King of the Ring his ass to the title? 

Cesaro would be a beast at that PPV if I booked it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth Rollins pulling a Goku and running on Snake Way right now to save the WWE from whatever doom will hit next year :banderas

Rollins Return is going to be the greatest thing ever my Rollins brothers :drose


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Seth is by FAR my least favorite male performer on the roster, but in no way, shape, or fashion would I ever wish any injury, especially one this terrible, on him. I wish him nothing but the very best in his recovery. And I do NOT want Roman to get the title this way. It's a shame any way you look at it.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



volunteer75 said:


> Dang this sucks. Rollins had truly grown on me, he has improved so much. Here's to a speedy but successful recovery. Sad though they will strip him of the title and he is on every show, but Brock got to keep it and hardly showed up.


This a a serious injury.

Brock wasn't away for 9 months with the belt.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Truthbetold said:


> Anyone who is happy about this is a bitter worthless piece of shit.


Indeed as someone who has had the same ACL, MCL and cartilage injury I wouldn't wish it on anyone. 

I truly hate some folks in this world but nobody enough to have to go through THAT.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Well I have a reason to tune in to Raw for a while. Sorry Rollins fans but the show _might_ become watchable. He can take as long as he needs to recover. That's what WWE gets for overexposing these guys.

Now. I don't give a damn how predictable this would be; the Deadly Game rehash would be the BEST way for them to fix several problems they have. The obvious is staring them right in the face and they should just go ahead and do it. Watch SS 98 on the Network if you need a refresher. Ask Russo to consult if you must. RR as a face has NOT worked out, and I'm a fan of the guy. Time for a shakeup. No stupid panic moves like bringing in Cena(unless he turns), Orton, Bryan or Brock to take the title. And NO to Shame-ass. WTF were they thinking giving him the suitcase?

They have an opportunity here to bring some much needed life back to the product in time for the RTWM. Don't fuck it up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Fuck me.bbuuuuuut this leaves the number 1 heel spot open who takes it do you think?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Oh FFS. Hope he recovers soon and comes back as a babyface.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

With Rollins out of the picture I definitely think the Mania WWE title match has to be Reigns/Brock II. Or they could do Reigns/Cena. Nothing else would be good enough for a Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh that conspiracy theory again. Makes me :lol every time i read it.


*Adds to ignore list. 

Go find a new obsession bro. ut


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



TommyWCECM said:


> Fuck me.bbuuuuuut this leaves the number 1 heel spot open who takes it do you think?


It's got to be a turn, no? Sheamus as champ right now would be the worst case scenario. Owens is with the mid card belt.

Ambrose or Reigns (lol yeah right) is turning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Triple H tweeted about it with a short message...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662365286725722112
I'm sure he can relate as he has been there twice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> With Rollins out of the picture I definitely think the Mania WWE title match has to be Reigns/Brock II. Or they could do Reigns/Cena. Nothing else would be good enough for a Wrestlemania.


I was expecting a Lesnar/Rollins/Reigns triple threat at WM, but now yeah I agree, it looks like it could well be Lesnar/Reigns: The sequel.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I feel sorry for Colby Lopez the person,sucks to be injured especially when you got so much going at the moment 

THANK GOD for Seth Rollins to not be featured on WWE TV in near future,so finally no more fucking boring uncharismatic monologues at the start of Raw(and with Authority) and shitty promos.

Some freshness on the show is badly needed.


Make Ambrose as champ(100x more charismatic,and he needs to be HEEL),or Bray Wyatt-he has great momentum,use it while it lasts!


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Didn't like him at first to be honest but the more I saw of him the more I appreciated him and his work. Improved greatly during his time as the champ and it's very unfortunate this happens right now I thought his programme with reigns would've benefited the both of them.

Speedy and safe recovery - bring on the face turn when he is good and ready


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Brock said:


> I was expecting a Lesnar/Rollins/Reigns triple threat at WM, but now yeah I agree, it looks like it could well be Lesnar/Reigns: The sequel.


Yeah. If that's the case I think they should do a repeat of last year. Brock holds the title heading into Mania, Reigns wins the rumble and beats him this time. Reigns beating Brock for the title means much more than Reigns successfully defending the title against Brock.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins possibly injured in Dublin*



Geeee said:


> Why even do a spot like this at a house show?


It looked like a simple spot he always does with the difference being a table. It was just poor luck there really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Reigns winning the Rumble again would mean another half year of highly predictable booking. Probably going to happen then.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I don't know if this has already been mentioned since there's 77 pages to read through, but surely Sheamus could just cash in now and become champion automatically since the belt is vacant. 

Not that I want Sheamus as champion but he will look so dumb if he doesn't at least try to cash in whilst there's no champion :lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



TheLooseCanon said:


> It's got to be a turn, no? Sheamus as champ right now would be the worst case scenario. Owens is with the mid card belt.
> 
> Ambrose or Reigns (lol yeah right) is turning.


You really think they would give ambrose the top spot for that long? I think it's more likely reigns keeps on trucking and wins with nefarious needs and becomes what he is in reality. Which means he will run roughshod until the second coming hits the pa system. Holy shit his theme song is actually apropos now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

:fuckthis

Get better Rollins


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



safc-scotty said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned since there's 77 pages to read through, but surely Sheamus could just cash in now and become champion automatically since the belt is vacant.
> 
> Not that I want Sheamus as champion but he will look so dumb if he doesn't at least try to cash in whilst there's no champion :lmao


The MITB Contract is for a championship match only, not for a free Title reign whenever you choose to start it.

The contract is void when there is no champion because you have to have a championship match as part of the contract.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

6-9 months? :dead2

Poor Seth. Went from being on top of the world to being sidelined with an injury like this. :mj2


Mania without Bryan, Orton and Rollins. Possibly Sting as well. :sodone


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This fucking sucks.

The only good thing to come from this will be his monumental return as a face.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Welp that kinda sucks with all the other guys we got out. But tbh this kinda makes more interested in the product. Heal up Sef.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Get better soon Seth, Vacant has regain his title. 
now on to this tournament. 
Roman going to the finals guaranteed? But who will join him? 
John Cena returning? 
D-Bry returning? 
HHH Returning to the ring?
Brock Lesner coming in?


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I'm not a Rollins fan. I don't think he's been anything special as champ but I don't wish injury on anyone either. Hope he gets well much sooner than later.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

You've got to be fucking kidding me

:imout


----------



## izbo10 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I hate to say i told you so but i told you so, a while ago i got bashed for saying a guy like rollins is actually a very bad pro wrestler, my reasoning was he was awful at doing one of his 2 most important jobs protecting himself and his opponent, now yet another is injured in the ring with him but at least this time its him. Before he comes back he should be trained how to protect the people in the ring better.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Because some people believe people who celebrate injuries should be called out for the disgusting comments. There are plenty of guys on the roster I am not a fan of, but I absolutely do not wish injury on them. Never have and never will. Is it really difficult to understand that those people should be called out on their ridiculous comments when it comes to being happy about injuries? :drake1


Another person said all wrestling fans were scum. I thought that was a overreaction.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Just do another "Deadly Games" tournament, have Reigns and Ambrose advance to the finals with Reigns' whack ass turning on Ambrose, winning the title and becoming the Authority's new champion. His cousin did it 17 years ago.

Babygurl.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Time for another Brawl For All.

Seriously though, poor guy. I feel like I'm in the minority in that I actually like him, and it's a shame for his reign to end like this. Still though, the tournament could be great if it's booked right. Which it won't be.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Absolutely gutted for Seth as he's been incredible recently and has put on many classic matches in the past year BUT all these injuries to top stars means guys like Cesaro and Ambrose will be pushed as main eventers, WWE has no other choice but to do that. 

With no Cena, Orton, Rollins or Bryan at the next PPV it really does give guys a chance who wouldn't normally get it. WWE needs a heel champion going into Mania where I assume Reigns wins the title, Sheamus would be all kinds of meh.

How about Ambrose vs Reigns for the title at Survivor Series, make it seem like the two of them are like "may the best man win" and "we'll have a beer after" etc. Ambrose then turns heel to win the title, keeping it until Mania where Reigns gets his revenge.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

It can't be that bad if he's gonna be out for only 9 months. An ACL tear usually takes a year or more to heal and rehab from. He tore his ALC, and his MCL according to the story. He should be out for well over a year for that type of injury.


WWE may be exaggerating about the severity of the injury so it looks like he is healing faster than normal. They did the same with Edge's return at the 2010 rumble.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Proper gutted for Rollins. In the minority, I found him highly entertaining as champ and his matches were always great. Hope he comes back stronger.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Horrible news for Seth. What a way to lose the Title too. Now I wonder if he really was supposed to lose the Title to Roman. This tournament is not going to be surprising because I think Roman is going to win it anyways.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Amber B said:


> Just do another "Deadly Games" tournament, have Reigns and Ambrose advance to the finals with Reigns' whack ass turning on Ambrose, winning the title and becoming the Authority's new champion. His cousin did it 17 years ago.
> 
> Babygurl.


Everyone with any sense has been suggesting this because it'd probably get Reigns a lot more over in the long run and it'll give him HHH and Stephanie as a mouthpiece when needed. 

One thing we consistently learn from WWE though is that they lack the sense required to plan that far ahead. 

Reigns turning on Ambrose immediately sets up a big story line and gets them both more over with the crowds. 

Ambrose turning on Reigns.... meh it's a big risk assuming the crowds are going to be pro Reigns during that feud. 

It's almost as if WWE are scared to turn him heel in case he never gets popular enough to turn back :lol If that is the case then it should be clear they are backing the wrong guy.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Raw's going to feel a bit empty without Rollins.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



kariverson said:


> Really really sad news. Feel bad for Rollins. Would it hurt to be fucking Cena in his place


This is the type of scummy shit @ShowStopper & I were referring to. ut


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Rollins, Orton, Bryan, Cena, Orton and Rusev all gone now

Brock is the only logical choice as champion at this point

Get well champ


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

I feel for Seth because he worked SO hard this year, and spent most of his reign being an enhancement talent for people he's way better than. So it was only fitting that he gets injured being an enhancement talent for a pile of crap like Kane. But it might be a blessing in disguise. He'll have so much momentum if he does a surprise return as a face to thwart a bad guy or something, that could make him mega-over. Compared to being a pussified heel for the last year.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

good rideanse! hes not as good as cena anyways!!!

#THECHAMPISHERE


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Trying to find ways to motivate me to watch Raw now unk3


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Wow...what fucking news to wake up to. This fucking sucks for Rollins fans. My friend's a big Rollins fan. He's gonna be disappointed as fuck. Well, we all know Cena's break is going to be cut short now. WWE is in a dire situation and needs all the people they can get right now. Holy fuck...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Chrome said:


> *Adds to ignore list.
> 
> Go find a new obsession bro. ut


Hey your lose. No more reds for me then


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



SHIV said:


> Reigns winning the Rumble again would mean another half year of highly predictable booking. Probably going to happen then.


Unless he wins the title at SS. Wouldn't you rather him win it then to get it out of the way?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

Trying to make a reasonable post but still cannot compute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Unless he wins the title at SS. Wouldn't you rather him win it then to get it out of the way?


I think he wins it and gets cashed in on to give him a quicky,stat filling title reign. Gotta lot of ground to gain on Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

This is really bad luck for Rollins. At least he won't drop the belt clean to Reigns, as what we all pretty much expected at Survivor Series. We can agreee he was not always given the best material to work with in storylines but in the ring he was boss.

When he returns it'll be the face turn we all want to see because he's too good to be a heel and a lackey.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*

What a fucking bummer...

If he's out for at least 6 months that means he's very likely missing WrestleMania.

I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



SHIV said:


> I think he wins it and gets cashed in on to give him a qukcy ,stat filling title reign. Gotta lot of ground to gain on Cena.


i can see that


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Big Show being Rollins' replacement on the tour :ti

Big Show v Kane matches :vince$:vince$


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just do another "Deadly Games" tournament, have Reigns and Ambrose advance to the finals with Reigns' whack ass turning on Ambrose, winning the title and becoming the Authority's new champion. His cousin did it 17 years ago.
> 
> Babygurl.


And then you have a perfect incentive for Rollins to return as a face, going after Reigns and The Authority after they tried to replace him.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

The only positive thing here is the massive pop he'll get when he returns. They better make him babyface.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - UPDATE: out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Arthurgos said:


> Well shit this might be the best thing ever.. If its not being used as a plot device or even being done on Raw makes me think Reigns was going to beat Rollins. Now when Seth comes back he is still undefeated and is worthy of a title shot without the sting of that. Hopefully that can be the silver lining of this debacle.
> I think the negatives outweigh the positives by like a WIDE margin.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Sucks whenever anyone gets injured. I hope he makes a full recovery.

As far as where WWE goes from here, whatever the direction is, I hope it's entertaining. They were doing a good job ever since Reigns got introduced to the title picture again (2 weeks ago). Hope that continues.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> The Mania WWE title match has to be *Reigns/Brock II*. Or they could do *Reigns/Cena.* Nothing else would be good enough for a Wrestlemania.












Yeah *NOPE,* neither one of those matches based on so called current "creative" direction does not lend itself to anyone of those match WM worthy. Brock/Roman II is the re-match NOBODY needed to see & will only pay 9.99 for :jbl MAGGLE & Cena/Roman do we really want the match to be known for who got the LEAST amount of boo's that night?

Again I profess under current "creative" direction these matches are *WORTHLESS, MEANINGLESS* & actually an *INSULT* to the legacy of WM WWE Title matches (_Miz/Cena excluded b/c that was an insult to begin with_)

Now I have no quick fix here, what I would like to know is the health and well being of a certain superstar not for the WWE Title match but perhaps a marquee match that could actually over shadow & save WM from being remembered for a main event where BOTH challenger & champion were boo'ed.

I believe done right a *Wyatt/Roman, Ambrose/Cena, Regins/Ambrose, Rock/Brock, HHH/Roman, Bryan/Brock, Bryan/Cena, Wyatt/Bryan *could all be viable WM matches WWE Title or not. Right now the E needs to sit in a room and make a *SERIOU*S effort to try to breath life into this LIFELESS product fast & SMART not SMARK but SMART.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This is really bad luck for Rollins. At least he won't drop the belt clean to Reigns, as what we all pretty much expected at Survivor Series. We can agreee he was not always given the best material to work with in storylines but in the ring he was boss.
> 
> When he returns it'll be the face turn we all want to see because he's too good to be a heel and a lackey.


They REALLY should have him return as a heel win the title back shortly then have Regins go over him and FINNALLY get his as a heel, that is what needs to happen I am sorry but Rollins had to do the job to someone at some point. Rollins probably wanted to put Roman over, and is probably heartbroken that he could not.


Then have him turn face afterwards, they need to have this Roman Regins beating Rollins for the belt moment.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I wish him a speedy recovery. Sucks that he'll miss Wrestlemania. Definitely feel for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Yeah, I'll pass on Reigns/Lesnar 2 as well tbh. After the Rock/Cena shit, not real interested in a rematch just so Reigns can get "redemption." Cena/Reigns might be mildly interesting if one of them turns heel.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Call me crazy but I wanna the Miz win it. He fills the void of that sneaky opportunistic champ perfectly. Then someone can beat him clean for the title.

Plus I thought his last reign was pretty entertaining for the most part.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> THIS. LOL.
> 
> Us Tennessee Titans fans have Clipboard Jesus (Charlie Whitehurst) now Rollins is Crossfit Jesus. Love it.
> 
> ...


And finished the match, supposedly. That fits in nicely with the whole HHH protege thing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

A heel need to get the belt at SS, Del Rio or Wyatt


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

If they won't let Ambrose take the title at SvS...

- Jericho returns as a heel and beats Ambrose to win the Survivor Series tourney. 

- Bryan returns at the Rumble and wins. 

- Bryan defeats Jericho for the title at Mania 32. 

:bosstrips


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

personally... I look forward to the future Rollins vs. Reigns match whenever it happens... both times its been booked, major injuries derailed the plans, so the eventual clash will be awesome


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> This is the type of scummy shit @ShowStopper & I were referring to. ut


How is it any different than wishing Kane or Big Show to retire. I didn't wish him cancer or anything. Hypocrite.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*










WWE released a new version of the Mania poster, Seth has been replaced by Dean!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



kariverson said:


> How is it any different than wishing Kane or Big Show to retire. I didn't wish him cancer or anything. Hypocrite.


Voluntary retirement equates to career threatening injury brehs :StephenA6

1.) When have I ever advocated retirement for those two or anyone for that matter? Go find it, I'll wait while you embarrass yourself. Oh, what's that? Timmy's stuck in the old well and you couldn't find any such post on account of it not fucking existing? Well damn, guess that makes it impossible for me to be a hypocrite because I wasn't defending something I've done before, making your post as useful as an asshole on your elbow.

2.) Totally ignoring the fact that I'm not doing what you erroneously accused me of, you're trying to justify reprehensible actions by pointing at someone else who you felt did the same. Even I can't explain how stupid that is without catching a ban, so just hold this instead:

:lose


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE released a new version of the Mania poster, Seth has been replaced by Dean!


Oh thats nice. Good for Dean


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE released a new version of the Mania poster, Seth has been replaced by Dean!


That tells me Seth is out for the full nine months, and the WWE is going to Plan B


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> Rollins probably wanted to put Roman over, and is probably heartbroken that he could not.


Oh yeah, EVERYONE would be pretty heartbroken at not having to put Samoan Cena over, especially when they're worth one million of him.

The nerve of some people never ceases to amaze me. This is actually the only thing I'm happy about, not having to lose clean.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> Oh yeah, EVERYONE would be pretty heartbroken at not having to put Samoan Cena over, especially when they're worth one million of him.
> 
> The nerve of some people never ceases to amaze me. This is actually the only thing I'm happy about, not having to lose clean.


You completely disregard the fact that Rollins and Reigns are good friends in real life. So maybe Seth see's Reigns differently than the fans do?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Sad to see my boy go. Happy he doesn't have to eat a clean pin to Samoan Cena. So where does this put Cesaro?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*








the only difference was that HHH was at the top of his game when he injured his knee. 

Kurt Angle, Austin, The Rock where able to carry the show on without him

Plus Undertaker, Big Show, Kane, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, and Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Voluntary retirement equates to career threatening injury brehs :StephenA6
> 
> 1.) When have I ever advocated retirement for those two or anyone for that matter? Go find it, I'll wait while you embarrass yourself. Oh, what's that? Timmy's stuck in the old well and you couldn't find any such post on account of it not fucking existing? Well damn, guess that makes it impossible for me to be a hypocrite because I wasn't defending something I've done before, making your post as useful as an asshole on your elbow.
> 
> ...


Brother Gen handing out them L's like a dude advertising a strip club on the street near Florida :sodone


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

get well soon Seth.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

thats a brutal injury. a lot of athletes who tear their ACL are never the same again.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> You completely disregard the fact that Rollins and Reigns are good friends in real life. So maybe Seth see's Reigns differently than the fans do?


I'm not even taking it into account because no one would be "heartbroken" (imagine how strong a word that is) about not doing a job to someone who's getting a rocket push anyway.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Late to the party, but this is pretty awful. Feel terrible for Seth. Can't wait for that return pop though(I can already picture it: Dean and Roman are getting beat down by someone - maybe the Wyatt's, maybe HHH's new Authority members - and Rollins shows up for the save and Shield reunion).

Curious to see how they book SS though. Who are we expecting to be in this tournament besides Reigns?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Truthbetold said:


> You're wrong standing to power bomb might have been the difference between a partial tear and complete tear plus extra cartilage damage.


I've seen enough ACL injuries to know as soon as that knee buckled inward like that, it was a complete tear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Triple H tweet about Rollins. Doesn't seem too concerened:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Wow! That's a pretty severe way to get out of jobbing to Reigns!

I hate to hear that for Rollins. Can't wait for his HUGE babyface return. Speedy recovery, Seth!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Triple H tweet about Rollins. Doesn't seem too concerened:


Of course not, HHH's no stranger to tearing up his knee. If Seth wants to follow HHH's foosteps, he'll recover out of this injury and get back in the Game in no time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Triple H tweet about Rollins. Doesn't seem too concerened:


Because Triple H the character doesn't care about Rollins, he just wants a puppet to control the title. Cut off the head, two more shall take its place.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Get well soon champ! On that note....I think we'll have one hell of a Survivor Series this year!


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> Arthurgos said:
> 
> 
> > Well shit this might be the best thing ever.. If its not being used as a plot device or even being done on Raw makes me think Reigns was going to beat Rollins. Now when Seth comes back he is still undefeated and is worthy of a title shot without the sting of that. Hopefully that can be the silver lining of this debacle.
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I don't think it was a kayfabe tweet.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> Oh yeah, EVERYONE would be pretty heartbroken at not having to put Samoan Cena over, especially when they're worth one million of him.
> 
> The nerve of some people never ceases to amaze me. This is actually the only thing I'm happy about, not having to lose clean.


LOL IT is the right thing for BUSINESSSSSS!!!!! HEELS epically should DROP the title to someone after a long run epcially. Yes it may suck to job, but guess fucking what Edge jobbed to Cena at Unforgiven 2006, and he was fine. 

Let's face it Roman Regins was going to become champ, be better for the wwe if Regins beat Rollins. I hope Rollins wins the title when he comes back then jobs to Regins and loses the belt to him you know like tradition says.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

What a tragic end to an interesting reign.

I guess it's time for Reigns to take the reins?


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Solf said:


> Oh yeah, EVERYONE would be pretty heartbroken at not having to put Samoan Cena over, especially when they're worth one million of him.
> 
> The nerve of some people never ceases to amaze me. This is actually the only thing I'm happy about, not having to lose clean.


Reigns let Rollins get his moment at WM this past year, I mean Reigns did take the pin in that main event. I see no reason why Seth wouldn't want to repay him


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I wish.
> 
> What better way to make a star out of a pure wrestler than to King of the Ring his ass to the title?
> 
> Cesaro would be a beast at that PPV if I booked it.


Yea im positive cesaro isnt going to even be in the title match. Kevin Owens or Ryback would be my realistic choice. id really like Ryback to get it and a heel reigns takes it from him later


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



mostdopeglobal said:


> Reigns let Rollins get his moment at WM this past year, I mean Reigns did take the pin in that main event. I see no reason why Seth wouldn't want to repay him


I'm sure he did want to repay him, especially since they are friends. But if people think AFTER this knee injury, that Seth is losing sleep over not being able to repay the favor and it's NOT his knee injury that is on the top of his mind; I think people are sorely mistaken about that. That's the point other people are trying to make. Sure, he would have liked to be able to repay the favor. But his knee injury is a far bigger issue that's on the top of his mind right now, way ahead of anything else, including paying back the favor.


----------



## thehumpdinker (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

WWE just got rid of their lame-duck Champion. Good for them


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Injuries suck. 1 of those 3 are bad enough but he tore all 3. Damn. Have they said if it was a complete or partial tear? I've heard that partial tears are often worse than complete tears.

Kayfabe speaking, this might have been one of the only ways to have Seth turn face. Fans weren't gonna feel bad for him or cheer him just because he got his ass kicked or was betrayed by the Authority. Seth could now return & confront the Authority as well as the guy they possibly recruit to replace Seth as 'the man'. Would be interesting if the finals came down to Dean vs Roman with one of them turning to join the Authority.

This is eerily turning out more and more like the 1998 Deadly Games Survivor Series.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I wish Seth a speedy and full recovery. May he come back better than ever!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Not a fan of Seth Rollins and never will be but this is terrible.

The guy was on top, a WWE champion for like 6 month, won it on biggest event, did everything to stay on top and then life made it's cruel move.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

God damn it. 

This fuckin' sucks.

Looks like Reigns will be winning the belt sooner than later.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You completely disregard the fact that Rollins and Reigns are good friends in real life. So maybe Seth see's Reigns differently than the fans do?


Not to mention that Seth was grateful to Roman with the way he took the last minute news that would have Seth cash in for the title at WM31. They are friends IRL and I bet Seth was more than happy to put Roman over at SS (if that is where it was to take place) and hand the belt to him so that he could have his title run too.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I want Reigns to win the tournament clean

And be a dominant face


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt*, *Alberto Del Rio* vs. Jack Swagger, *Roman Reigns* vs. Sheamus, *Cesaro* vs. Kevin Owens

2nd Round: Wyatt over Del Rio, Cesaro over Reigns

Final: Wyatt over Cesaro

Wyatt Family takes control of RAW away from The Authority. Sting returns, leads group of wrestlers against the Wyatt Family through end of year.

Rollins returns as mega-face, helps Sting, Reigns and Ambrose defeat the Wyatt Family.

Rollins is treated as a hero, Triple H doesn't like all the attention he's getting. Feud, Triple H vs. Rollins.

There. Booking done for a while.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This sucks, I hope Seth can recover quickly.

The silver lining to this is, when he does come back, everyone will be hyped for his return and he can be bad ass flippity face Seth. :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Rollins is taking this HHH protege thing too seriously. Now he is going for the babyface return after a major injury.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Pacmanboi said:


> The silver lining to this is, when he does come back, everyone will be hyped for his return and he can be bad ass flippity face Seth. :mark:


Crossfit Jesus returning in full glory as a face to the tune of The Second Coming (his theme name). It's gonna be biblical...:mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Having Dean on the wrestlemania poster now gives me hope for him to go far and maybe getting his hands on the title.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Y2Joe said:


> Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt*, *Alberto Del Rio* vs. Jack Swagger, *Roman Reigns* vs. Sheamus, *Cesaro* vs. Kevin Owens
> 
> 2nd Round: Wyatt over Del Rio, Cesaro over Reigns
> 
> ...


One problem with this .. Bray can't work a non-hardcore match for shit (neither can Ambrose) 

One last run for Taker is something they may do, one last run for the BoD as a whole as well. All it takes is Taker working ppvs only and hes reportedly been happy and healthy after every match when cameras go off on the ppvs and mexico tour.

But no casual fan gives a fk about Ambrose or Wyatt. They will trot Taker, Brock, Cena, and a couple more guys back. Hell maybe even kiss Batistas ass and correct their old mistake which was giving bryan the belt over him in hindsight since Bryan was too fragile for any payoff while Dave could have got them press with Gauardians and other movies as champ. I do expect to see Jericho, Taker, Sting, Brock, and Cena even if they dont appear on house show circuits as a consolation for being brought back so soon 

They could also go ultimate swerve and suit up Triple H again if they really want to build to him vs Rock at 32


----------



## loganth (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This ended the former Shield members triple threat match at Wrestlemania. He will return sometime after Mania,so that kinda sucks.


----------



## Nishifue (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

If anyone over the age of 40 (and Cena) wins the WWE title, it will probably be bad for WWE and the fans. I'm OK with Lesnar and Sheamus winning the title. Reigns is not ready yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

WHY GOD WHYYYYY :gameover


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I bet I could read 86 pages and find the answer but I'll just ask and see if anyone can help. A friend of mine happens to be in Dublin and was at the show. Though he said he was drunk, he is 99% sure Seth finished the match, including finishing Kane with a pedigree. Is this true? Doing a pedigree on a knee with a torn ACL/MCL sounds absurdly painful as well as dangerous.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

there goes wwe chances of sticking it to cm punk by having a longer seth rollins title reign


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



SengerCJ said:


> I bet I could read 86 pages and find the answer but I'll just ask and see if anyone can help. A friend of mine happens to be in Dublin and was at the show. Though he said he was drunk, he is 99% sure Seth finished the match, including finishing Kane with a pedigree. Is this true? Doing a pedigree on a knee with a torn ACL/MCL sounds absurdly painful as well as dangerous.


Yep, he did finish the match. I don't think he should have, but obviously Seth is dedicated to his craft.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I wanted to see Rollins break Punk's record and then have Reigns win the title only to lose it a few months later!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

They can go two ways with this that would have an amazing/positive impact on the overall WWE product....

1. Have Roman Reigns turn heel at survivor series and join the authority as the new champion then have him feud with Ambrose up until Wrestlemania

or

2. Have Sheamus be the top heel until John Cena returns then have Cena turn heel and join the authority to win his 16th WWE championship at the Royal Rumble. Roman Reigns wins the rumble match that same night setting up Roman Reigns vs John Cena Wrestlemania 32


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I do not get the tournament shit... Why even doing it?

We all know it will be Reigns...

Logically Brock should be there as well... but he won't for sure.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Wyatt, plz. :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Kishido said:


> I do not get the tournament shit... Why even doing it?
> 
> We all know it will be Reigns...
> 
> Logically Brock should be there as well... but he won't for sure.


Kayfabe, scripted tournament in 1998: "Yes we know it's pre-determined, but literally anything could happen!"

Kayfabe, scripted tournament in 2015: "Yes we know it's pre-determined, but Reigns wins lol."


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Hopefully WWE go with a Champion who has absolutely nothing to do with the Authority. For the past 2 years every WWE Champ has either been an Authority stooge/mercenary or an enemy of the Authority. Time for the WWE Title to have nothing to do with them and freshen up the Main Event scene.

That said there's money in corporate heel Reigns as WWE Champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Kayfabe, scripted tournament in 1998: "Yes we know it's pre-determined, but literally anything could happen!"
> 
> Kayfabe, scripted tournament in 2015: "Yes we know it's pre-determined, but Reigns wins lol."


To be fair Reigns was probably going to win before Seth got injured. Makes no sense for WWE to throw out all their plans just because Seth got injured.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



mostdopeglobal said:


> Reigns let Rollins get his moment at WM this past year, I mean Reigns did take the pin in that main event. I see no reason why Seth wouldn't want to repay him


Good point. 

I don't think Seth Rollins is as jaded as his fans are to do something like that either.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This is fucking awful.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I think this is a great opportunity to push guys like Cesaro, Bray and turning Ambrose as a heel. Having Seth with the title that long was a mistake and too much for him to handle, there aren't many guys that can have a long reign without getting repetitive. You need a special talent and charisma. 2 to 5 months should be the maximum for a WWE champ, if you keep it any longer, you make the roster look super weak. Plus having old timers get those opportunities makes it even harder for the viewers to take seriously, people aren't stupid, they won't believe a 50 year old can win titles and beat a beast. It's not logical, they should be working the undercard and help the younger guys like the 3 guys I mentioned, not put them at the ME scene and ruin whatever possibility and credibility it might have.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Daggdag said:


> It can't be that bad if he's gonna be out for only 9 months. An ACL tear usually takes a year or more to heal and rehab from. He tore his ALC, and his MCL according to the story. He should be out for well over a year for that type of injury.
> 
> 
> WWE may be exaggerating about the severity of the injury so it looks like he is healing faster than normal. They did the same with Edge's return at the 2010 rumble.


I tore my ACL&MCL and as a amateur I was back playing rugby inside 11 months. I didn't have the 24/7 care Seth is going to get. 9 months is very doable.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Rollins' main events are top.
> 
> It's when Reigns presents both sucky storylines AND sucky main events when things get really bad.


Name one good Seth Rollins storyline as Champ? All his feuds have just been filler feuds as HHH keeps the belt on his boy toy. He's been garbage in bad feud after bad feud, the only feud that seemed like a real WWE Title feud was vs. Cena. All the rest of them the outcome was 100% obvious from the beginning. Thats terrible,and a sympton of HHH just wanting to keep his boy toy on top.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

By far the weakest main event scene since 1995. Apart from Brock this is a dark era, some of these names some posters think can be stars is laughable... Cesaro... Can he fill up a high school gym?

Reigns and Wyatt are about it though Ambrose could do alright if allowed to be more serious. And Reigns is still green. Outside of that its trash like shameus, big show, Kane, or another boring orton disaster when he returns.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

There's too much money in Reigns being a face to turn him heel. They're prepping him for the next Cena and likewise won't turn him heel because of the money they make being a face.

I hate these tournaments, they're always bullshit as some have said previously, Reigns is already No#1 contender so why not just have someone come out and challenge him for the title.

Personally I'd like to see Wyatt have it. The fact he's got 3 monsters behind him now means he can legitimately hold onto it for a significant time, maybe even have a Rumble match for the title with Taker?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Time to pull the trigger on Wyatt. If not him, the only answer is Brock.

Awful news for Seth, and awful timing given that he's likely to miss Mania. However a break could actually do him some good given that he's been booked into a corner by playing such an exceptional weasel (accompanied by terrible booking). There would've had to be a lot of damage-control done to rehabilitate his image when the inevitable babyface turn happened, now it will be a lot easier. 

Seth is the babyface of the future, after all.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



EvaMaryse said:


> To be fair Reigns was probably going to win before Seth got injured. Makes no sense for WWE to throw out all their plans just because Seth got injured.


I know its just crazy how predictable things still are.

Personally I do agree with Reigns winning the tournament but as long as he turns heel and joins The Authority in the process.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

It's a shame about Rollins so either we'll expect a Sheamus cash in or for Roman to take the reins! fpalm


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Triple H tweet about Rollins. Doesn't seem too concerened:


HHH of all people should know how to handle this situation. Wasn't he supposed to get that huge victory pinning both Austin and Rock to be the first Undisputed champ only to tear his quad beforehand?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Imagine how much heat Sheamus would get if he came out during the finals of the tournament, say between, Reigns and Ambrose, and announced he was cashing in the contract there and then to automatically become champion, rendering the whole tournament null and void. 

Then, you have the fans legitimately pissed off with a new heel champion and give both Reigns and Ambrose, two up and coming babyfaces, a real reason to have the fans behind them as they chase the champion.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



TKOW said:


> Imagine how much heat Sheamus would get if he came out during the finals of the tournament, say between, Reigns and Ambrose, and announced he was cashing in the contract there and then to automatically become champion, rendering the whole tournament null and void.
> 
> Then, you have the fans legitimately pissed off with a new heel champion and give both Reigns and Ambrose, two up and coming babyfaces, a real reason to have the fans behind them as they chase the champion.


Problem is it's Sheamus. Replace him with Triple H or a prime Edge and it can work.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm sure he did want to repay him, especially since they are friends. But if people think AFTER this knee injury, that Seth is losing sleep over not being able to repay the favor and it's NOT his knee injury that is on the top of his mind; I think people are sorely mistaken about that. That's the point other people are trying to make. Sure, he would have liked to be able to repay the favor. But his knee injury is a far bigger issue that's on the top of his mind right now, way ahead of anything else, including paying back the favor.


No doubt my man


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



TKOW said:


> Imagine how much heat Sheamus would get if he came out during the finals of the tournament, say between, Reigns and Ambrose, and announced he was cashing in the contract there and then to automatically become champion, rendering the whole tournament null and void.
> 
> Then, you have the fans legitimately pissed off with a new heel champion and give both Reigns and Ambrose, two up and coming babyfaces, a real reason to have the fans behind them as they chase the champion.


What makes you think he could do that? It's a contract for a match against the champion, he can't cash in when there isn't a champion.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Good point. Is Sheamus actually allowed to cash-in mid match during the final?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I have been saying it for months. Sheamus should have a manager and that man should be none other than Paul Heyman. No, Sheamus not some "Heyman Guy". However, I could see Heyman coming out and taking the title in the final match of the tournament for his client. Everyone would think Lesnar? However, Heyman could explain on Raw the next night that the vacant WWE title belongs to one man only his client...The MITB Winner, Sheamus. I would show Sheamus working out with Lesnar and things of that nature. Basically getting a small rub off of "hanging" with Lesnar in the weight room, training, etc. 

We don't get Sheamus each week and every week talking. In fact I would leave that up to Heyman. Basically a fresh story with another client, the new WWE champion Sheamus. Paul would say everything we have been saying about the WWE and what it has become. He talks about how his new client has been horribly overlooked and forgotten. No one can put a talent that is a former WWE champion over like Paul Heyman can. Allow Paul to explain how dumb we all are for not realizing the true genius of their plan, but the fact that he is overlooked. Heyman says it was an insult to his client that a tournament was held without realizing that he is the next WWE Champion due to his contract and they were one step away from suing the WWE.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Damn, I am completely devastated.

But I know Seth is gonna return as a babyface and absolutely kill it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Bummer about the injury. I can't stand watching the guy, but nobody wants to see that happen to anybody. 

But while he's on the shelf, if they have any intensions of giving him the strap again, somebody should take this time to coach him on how to work a match as a heel champion. If he wants heel heat, he can't be doing these high-risk, high-flying holy-shit offensive spots. They're supposedly booking him as an undeserving champion -- peppering his matches with flashy offense is not the best way to support that picture and just confuses the fans as to how they should be reacting to him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



mostdopeglobal said:


> Reigns let Rollins get his moment at WM this past year, I mean Reigns did take the pin in that main event. I see no reason why Seth wouldn't want to repay him


Reigns was on the main roster for two and a half years and had no star power. He didn't let Rollins do shit. He was told after the Hall of Fame he wasn't winning the title, this is according to the man himself and then Vince and the backstage agents do what they always do and came up with a finish for the match. 

Reigns wasn't exactly in a strong position going into Mania. You can be sure he did what he was told. Rollins muttering ''Thank you so much'' to Reigns when pinning him was obviously just a gesture between friends because everyone had expected Reigns to go over. 

Reigns did not do Rollins any favours by taking the pin. He had no choice. 

That being said, I do still think Rollins would have liked to put him over properly when the time was right but I doubt he's too worried about that now.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I'm wondering why Kane held on...it looked like Seth was prepared to pull Kane down and prepare his knees for the weight and kane held on when Seth went to do it and his knee twinged badly.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

So since the rate Rollins title reign thread was closed (for a stupid reason, would have been nice to see how people rated his reign for the most part), I've decided to post this here:


Beat Lesnar, Reigns, Orton, Ambrose, Cena, Sting, and Kane. On paper, it looks good. But he was booked like a bitch for the most part and Cena being US champion and beating him four times clean didn't do Rollins or the world title any good. The promos were decent and the story was alright. The matches were great too. But yea, creative failed him. Cena as US Champion beating him four fucking times cleanly still makes me mad. Devalued the fuck out of the world title. So I'll give his reign a *6/10*. And that's being generous. Rollins made the most of it I guess. Anyone else being booked like that probably couldn't have pulled it off that well. So I give him props.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

Horrible injury. I might not like Rollins but I feel very bad for him.

Cash in on Monday would see weird. In his injured state he can't even walk. Also, this destroys the Authority angle since they only have him now and he is out of the picture.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I like how people are talking about shitty storylines on here like they're only apart of Rollins' story and how storylines are now going to be 100% great from top to bottom. Stop feeding the trolls, guys.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I feel really bad for Rollins. It always sucks when guys have to vacate titles like this. I hope he recovers soon, even though it doesn't look like a short-term injury.


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

When i first heard he had a knee injury (yesterday) i was positive '' his a great seller, people are probably fallin for it'' so i didn't bother clicking the thread on ign... i came on here, this thread wasn't on the first page... so i was like... good he must be fine.....

came on here on my phone while i was at work (today) same thing, so i'm like ok ''im going to google this, just to be sure'' i was feeling positive but then when i googled seth rollins... the first suggestion was injured.... so i'm like fuuuuuccccck ..... no way...

and then sure enough.... i find out via wwe.com his out for months....fuuuuckkkkk

I was pissed off for him , he busted his ass did all that work and this happens....i'm honestly devastated, but still in shock, fpalm so he doesn't get to finish his title reign, his going to miss mania.... but the thing i'm most worried about is how this is going to affect him long term  if he did his ACL this could be the kinda thing he never really recovers from,


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Is Seth even gonna be at Raw Manchester now? he got hurt on Wednesday and obviously Raw isnt til Monday and WWE are travelling round UK and Europe right now so really it doesnt seem possible him travelling around injured he may as well be sent home to get surgery and just have the authority say the title has been given up due to injury


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



DJ2334 said:


> So since the rate Rollins title reign thread was closed (for a stupid reason, would have been nice to see how people rated his reign for the most part), I've decided to post this here:
> 
> 
> Beat Lesnar, Reigns, Orton, Ambrose, Cena, Sting, and Kane. On paper, it looks good. But he was booked like a bitch for the most part and Cena being US champion and beating him four times clean didn't do Rollins or the world title any good. The promos were decent and the story was alright. The matches were great too. But yea, creative failed him. Cena as US Champion beating him four fucking times cleanly still makes me mad. Devalued the fuck out of the world title. So I'll give his reign a *6/10*. And that's being generous. Rollins made the most of it I guess. Anyone else being booked like that probably couldn't have pulled it off that well. So I give him props.


The thread was closed because there already is one if you go back and look.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-wwe-world-championship-reign-reflection.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

At least they got a face turn storyline when Rollins returns. Put Kevin Owens in the authority (or a good, strong heel), and when Rollins returns he can rejoin the authority only to see he's not "the man" anymore.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> At least they got a face turn storyline when Rollins returns. Put Kevin Owens in the authority (or a good, strong heel), and when Rollins returns he can rejoin the authority only to see he's not "the man" anymore.


A part of me wants that and the other part just want a fucking end ti the authority. But I guess we have to be realistic and expect them to stick around. Reigns would fit in nicely in that suit wearing heel mode, but Owens is a born heel and a natural, so.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Brock said:


> A part of me wants that and the other part just want a fucking end ti the authority. But I guess we have to be realistic and expect them to stick around. Reigns would fit in nicely in that suit wearing heel mode, but Owens is a born heel and a natural, so.


I don't see the Authority ending until they do Triple H/Rollins. I actually don't mind Triple H as the authority figure because he's awesome. Steph is just unbearable though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> I don't see the Authority ending until they do Triple H/Rollins. I actually don't mind Triple H as the authority figure because he's awesome. Steph is just unbearable though.


As the Authority is sticking around for the foreseeable, I just want Trips to go back to full ham heel and Stephanie to piss off. Align someone like Owens like you say, or turn someone heel to join, and it could be good tbh.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



TheResurrection said:


> What makes you think he could do that? It's a contract for a match against the champion, he can't cash in when there isn't a champion.





JimCornette said:


> Good point. Is Sheamus actually allowed to cash-in mid match during the final?


Well, this is storyline we're talking about. WWE can script anything they want to.

Think about it this way: the Money in the Bank contract entitles the winner to a championship match anyplace, any time within 12 months. If Sheamus to cash in when there is no champion, that's still his right. Without a champion to defend the title, by default he would be awarded the title.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Just end the Authority please. Kane's gone, J&J are gone, Orton left a long time ago, Big Show doesn't really come out with them anymore and now Rollins is injured.


We don't need to see more of Trips and Steph every week flip flopping between face and heel and doing nothing except emasculate other talents. HHH can stay if he wants to feud with someone but Steph needs to go and the Authority as we know it needs to end. I guarantee the overall product will improve if everything doesn't have to revolve around them.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Y2Joe said:


> Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt*, *Alberto Del Rio* vs. Jack Swagger, *Roman Reigns* vs. Sheamus, *Cesaro* vs. Kevin Owens
> 
> 2nd Round: Wyatt over Del Rio, Cesaro over Reigns
> 
> ...



Wyatt/Cesaro won't even main event fucking smackdown, you want them to headline a big 4 ppv? cool story bro


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> At least they got a face turn storyline when Rollins returns. Put Kevin Owens in the authority (or a good, strong heel), and when Rollins returns he can rejoin the authority only to see he's not "the man" anymore.


Owens is a better lone-wolf heel. I think aligning him with the authority would kill his character. He's not the right one for that.


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

on a personal note... he was the last dude that was left, nobody else i like his getting anywhere near the title so.... i have zero reason to watch now, 


Rollins was my boy, from the very first shield promo he was the dude who intrigued me the most, and that never changed, i just become more and more fond of the guy, it's been amazing watching him develop, I still remember that promo he cut with lesnar before the royal rumble, It was like he was a pokemon and evolved right before our eyes on the mic, his mic skill went from about a 5 to a 7 and i was like daaaammnnnnn, his going to be unstoppable now,...... it was a huge mark out moment for me, i dubbed it ''the moment seth rollins found his voice'' 

so many other great moments and matches too many to name, His cash in was goat, when the fireworks went off and his holding the belt im like damn this is his coronation,


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

It be fantastic if someone screwed Roman out of the win and have him chase it for the rest of the year and wins at the Royal Rumble. Oh and no Sheamus cash in.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I just heard the news... jesus f'ing christ. Rollins has been the MVP since WrestleMania. God, why did it have to be his knee. That's one of the worst injuries and it WILL take him an extremely long time to get back to 100%


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Finally we will have a new champion but sad that his reign had to end like this


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Hopefully he can still perform most of his moveset when he's back as that what makes him such a good talent, I think they should let him use the curb stomp when he comes back as it'll be less pressure on his knee than using the pedigree


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

That is a really bad news. I hope he gets well soon.

Seth Rollins is one of those guys you dont realize you will miss until they are gone (or out with an injury like this case). 

Put the title on Ambrose (by winning the tournament) and turn Reigns heel, and you got yourselves another great feud.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I'd like to see Ambrose win the title tournament at SS, his final opponent being Reigns, whom he just beat clean to win. The two hug in the ring before Reigns viciously attacks Ambrose, turning heel in the process. This feud could carry them up until Mania. Reigns turning heel is only gonna help him in the long run.


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Give Cesaro the title!


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Cleavage said:


> Deadly Games 2; Roman and Ambrose in the finals and Reigns gets the screwjob and new Authority crown jewel.
> 
> BREHZ


I would love this and I honestly believe Reigns will be an amazing heel one day, but not at the moment. The lack of top babyfaces is incredible right now. WWE will need both guys to carry the company until Cena comes back.

Bray should probably be the champion since he's the top heel by default. He'll probably never have a better opportunity than this


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: UPDATED: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at Survivor Series*



Wonderllama said:


> Bray should probably be the champion since he's the top heel by default. He'll probably never have a better opportunity than this


Would they just abandon his feud with Undertaker and Kane though? I imagine Wyatt Family vs Brothers of Destruction is still happening at SS.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Wyatt is not leaving his feud with Taker they are not changing that


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Survivor Series 2015: Wyatt Family Takeover


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I hope they give him back the Curb Stomp when he's back. The Pedigree can't be good on the knees.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I've just had a thought. Does anyone think... The new champion could be....





















:trips5:trips5:trips5:creepytrips:creepytrips:creepytrips:HHH2:HHH2:HHH2
:bosstrips:bosstrips:bosstrips:bosstrips


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



PENTAGON said:


> I hope they give him back the Curb Stomp when he's back. The Pedigree can't be good on the knees.


Pedigree doesn't fits him, they should give him something more suited to his natural babyface moveset.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shaun_27 said:


> I've just had a thought. Does anyone think... The new champion could be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg yes yes yes :mark: that would be beyond awesome


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Omg yes yes yes :mark: that would be beyond awesome


There was an evil part of me that wanted him to beat Bryan and go on to win the WWE world championship at Wrestlemania XXX
:trips8:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Shaun_27 said:


> I've just had a thought. Does anyone think... The new champion could be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair you either put the belt on him or on Reigns and take this chance to turn Reigns, and the reasons I say this is because number one, Triple H is the only credible guy left to hold the title, and number two, I say Reigns because since the fans boo him why the hell not, and culminate it with a heel turn?


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Shaun_27 said:


> I've just had a thought. Does anyone think... The new champion could be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would certainly be an efficient way to get nuclear heat, which wouldn't be a bad thing. It'd also be a much better way to push a new babyface Champion as well as opposed to them winning a vacant title, whether it be Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose or someone else.



Dolorian said:


> Pedigree doesn't fits him, they should give him something more suited to his natural babyface moveset.


I'd say Phoenix Splash, but I love how special it feels that he's only popped it out so far on rare/desperate occasions.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

What a mess alot of the top stars are already out and Seth adds to that list


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Is Daniel Bryan still out the picture? One thing they could do is go back to Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan and have that lead to Bryan vs. Lesnar at 32 for the belt. I know Bryan's health makes that less than ideal but the Shield Mania title match is out what are you going to do Cena vs Reigns? This is WM 32.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

A 16 men tournament would have so much potential if everybody was in it, but sadly it won't happen. Imagine those brackets:

Reigns vs Rusev
Cena vs ADR
Kane vs Wyatt
Taker vs Strowman
Ambrose vs Owens
Lesnar vs Sheamus
Sting vs Show
Bryan vs Barrett

Now that would be unpredictable and shake things up, which is exactly what they need right now.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship...*

This is terrible news but hopefully when he's back he returns to a massive reaction as a face and this could be a silver lining in the sense that if he faced triple h before Mania he'd probably lose 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trinomial (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Finally, the single worst WWE world title reign comes to and end. WWE got lucky, and so did its fans.

I might actually start watching again.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Read somewhere reigns was supposed to win the title off Rollins initially so once reigns wns, ill have no time to watch raw for awhile


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Is Daniel Bryan still out the picture? One thing they could do is go back to Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan and have that lead to Bryan vs. Lesnar at 32 for the belt. I know Bryan's health makes that less than ideal but the Shield Mania title match is out what are you going to do Cena vs Reigns? This is WM 32.


Reigns vs Cena is actually a big match they can do. Either way Reigns is gonna be in the wwe title picture no matter what weather he walks in as champ or not


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I stopped watching the last 5 months, I just couldn't take it anymore. I guess I'll tune back in now that Seth is out of the picture and they're forced to do something else. I can't say I'm sad we'll be getting a new champion. I'll see what they come up with. 

Sucks for Rollins though. Hope all is well and this doesn't effect his wrestling to much.


----------



## GreatNews (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

LOL @ Rollins and his 5 fans.

This is fucking fantastic news. It would be even better if this injury jeopardizes the rest of his career.

WWE wasn't smart enough to take the title off this guy months ago when it became apparent he was a massive failure, but they got lucky with this injury - and so did its fans.

Looks like I can finally start watching again.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Stone Hot said:


> Reigns vs Cena is actually a big match they can do. Either way Reigns is gonna be in the wwe title picture no matter what weather he walks in as champ or not


I'm not saying you're wrong but I will say that if WWE goes down that route for the 3rd year in a row fans will troll the Hell out of their title match. At some point they should think ahead and do a match people want to see and a result fans will cheer for.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

whelp looks like someone else will have to beat CM punks record


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Its been reported Seth is flying back home today or tomorrow to get surgery so he wont be on Raw in Manchester to give up the title that sucks


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Sucks that Seth won't even be at Raw but the positive thing is he's getting the surgery more or less straight away so he avoids anymore strain or damage to the knee


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This fucking sucks, Rollins is one of the best things on tv right now.


----------



## Jynxmazed (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Raw, Smackdown, PPVs, and house shows. One day someone is going to realize the schedule is screwing the talent.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I have heard many different ideas as to what fans think will happen ...but one idea that got my thinking was



If Roman Reigns wins the tourney and the title, but he becomes the new horse that The Authority backs and turns Heel , in the same vein as The Rock at ironically the same show Survivor Series 1998. With Ambrose chasing him and rollins coming back next year as a face ...but then also lesnar/reigns 2 but with Reigns as the champion


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Member when Cena was meant to be out for a year 2007 came back 3 months later for rumble and win. 

I'd love if Rollins healed up like this quick and came back in time for mania, doubt it as Cena is a machine at rehabbing his injuries.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Very sad way to end what's been a great 7-8 months for Rollins, at times his been the only watchable person on TV.

Feel for him but hopefully he gets through it and returns as a baby face!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Today felt just like the day after the streak was broken, with me doing whatever or talking with people and then mentally shouting ''fuck! Rollins got injured!'' randomly

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*










:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Creatively this opens up a lot of possibilities for when he returns. Anti-Authority face? Ultimate Opportunist heel?

But damn, this really does suck.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Watching the moment he won the title at Mania :mj2 :mj2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This is devastating news, from someone that has had a knee injury, Acl/ torn / inner/outer meniscus, if it is what they say, he will be out for that long. That really sucks for WM being around the corner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Jim Cornette tweet about Rollins that X-Pac retweeted:

Sean Waltman Retweeted
Jim Cornette ‏@TheJimCornette Nov 5
Speculation sucks balls-no one can replace @WWERollins , he'll be back stronger than ever after knee injury heals, til then open spot at top

He has friends everywhere in the business. :drose

And yet another Kliq member that approves. That's 3 Kliq members that we know of. :drose


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



GreatNews said:


> LOL @ Rollins and his 5 fans.
> 
> This is fucking fantastic news. It would be even better if this injury jeopardizes the rest of his career.
> 
> ...


Just a thought but your life must be fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I wonder if they're going to let him have a babyface-ish goodbye promo, either in the ring or via satellite? Or will he just simply be off our screens until his big return?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Very sad about Rollins. I love his cowardly heelness. It's done so perfectly. This injury is EXTREMELY nasty, so I can only wish him the best in his long recovery! I cannot imagine the pain!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

thank god his title reign is over. it was one of the worst.

that said, it sucks he's hurt and i hope he recovers well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Even if i disliked a person, i wouldent wish an injury on that person.,


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> At least they got a face turn storyline when Rollins returns. Put Kevin Owens in the authority (or a good, strong heel), and when Rollins returns he can rejoin the authority only to see he's not "the man" anymore.


I would have him still be a heel, win the title hold it for a month, then lose it then turn face. Reason being is I want him to LOSE the title to someone, to me it is VERY important that he does the "getting his" kind of thing, as a heel before becoming a face. I want to see him drop the title, and lose it to someone and get their big defeat like ALL heels should, hence why him getting hurt is VERY BAD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> I would have him still be a heel, win the title hold it for a month, then lose it then turn face. Reason being is I want him to LOSE the title to someone, to me it is VERY important that he does the "getting his" kind of thing, as a heel before becoming a face. I want to see him drop the title, and lose it to someone and get their big defeat like ALL heels should, hence why him getting hurt is VERY BAD.


Perhaps, but a one month title reign is pointless. If he's going to do that then let him hold it for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

You know this thing could turn out to be pretty awesome if Reigns doesn't win it. Not cause of Reigns but mainly cause they could make a guy overnight. 

They should put Joe and Storm and Balor and Corbin in this.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Headliner said:


> Perhaps, but a one month title reign is pointless. If he's going to do that then let him hold it for 3 or 4 months.


I guess that would work to, I just feel like all heels need to follow tradition. I was under the thought that wwe SHOULD of had Rollins lose to Regins if Rollins had not been injured. I was even thinking maybe an Edge type thing, where Regins and say Ambrose are fighting for the title mayb even a hell in a cell and it is built as this big epic match, then out of NOWHERE, rollins comes from under the ring and screws over Ambrose who is about to win the title for the first time ever. Kinda of like Survior Series 07 ALL OVER AGAIN, BTW that is still awsome to this day.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Breaking: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Sheamus cash in monday.


I doubt the man could stand on his feet for it to happen.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

I am unfamiliar with what goes on at house shows, but how was Kane still wrestling Rollins when he got injured? I thought Kane got abducted by Wyatt so he could suck the spooky scariness out of him or whatever. Do they explain this kayfabe break to the house show people or just say fuck it, here's Kane. Is there any storytelling at these house shows or is it just exhibition matches where youre supposed to forget that Kane in kayfabe is in a basement somewhere getting raped by the Wyatt family Pulp Fiction style? Anybody know how this works?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

What happens at live shows is like Smackdown but even more irrelevant. It's basically just to see the B-list stars at this point.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

House shows usually are off storylines. They are just made for people to watch WWE matches outside the scope of what happens on TV


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> House shows usually are off storylines. They are just made for people to watch WWE matches outside the scope of what happens on TV


That still doesn't make sense to me though. You bring thousands and thousands of people in and show them, hey look Kane has been freed from the Wyatt's spooky rape dungeon? With the way the internet is now, I just feel like that totally messes up any semblance of kayfabe for anybody, especially the people in the crowd who are supposed to then watch the next TV show and pretend Kane is missing. I thought the whole point was to write him off for a few weeks to give him a break, I just don't get the reasoning by WWE (which I guess I should be used to)


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

Wwe doesn't stick to anything . It's like a bi polar selfish ex girlfriend (the wwe)


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

House shows are just matches.. All the storylines go right out the window.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You aren't necessarily wrong but the majority of people going to house shows know what they're going to. It's not like they themselves were so confused by this. 

Kane's job at house shows is to main event as a heel and put over a big face. I've seen it myself.


----------



## james85 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

People got their wish in him losing the belt.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



TNA is Here said:


> You know this thing could turn out to be pretty awesome if Reigns doesn't win it. Not cause of Reigns but mainly cause they could make a guy overnight.
> 
> They should put Joe and Storm and Balor and Corbin in this.


Joe Who?
Storm Who?
Balor? 

Who are these names?


They could set this up very simple, the same way they did the Survivor Series in 1998. 

Have it come down to Roman Reigns and Cesaro as the finals of the Deadly Games Tournament. 

Stephanie and HHH would be at ringside, and they screw over Cesaro pissing off fans. Roman Reigns wins the belt. He'll become the new Corporate Champion (heel). 

Setting up a feud between Reigns and Cesaro that would make it's way all the way to Royal Rumble or perhaps WrestleMania.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

So does this mean no more pedigree?


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what the saddest part I think there is in all of this? This could be the first time we see a first time world champion, without MITB cash in, since Sheamus back in 2009. SIX YEARS! And this one is pretty much by necessity and not organic. Christ, there were more champions in the Hogan era. For all we know we could get a Sheamus cash in rendering a first time reign absolutely fucking pointless.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

WWE really needs to do away with the MITB.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

After Seth had that injury I wonder if they continued the match also.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

House Shows are non canon.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



Shala☆Frost;53896306 said:


> House Shows are non canon.


Except the one time Primo and Epico beat Kofi and Evan Bourne for the tag titles. But yea, pretty much.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

House shows are just exhibition matches, & are unrelated to what happens on tv.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



CJ said:


> House shows are just exhibition matches, & are unrelated to what happens on tv.


Do they have face vs face and heel vs heel?


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



tbm98 said:


> So does this mean no more pedigree?


Makes sense to bring back the Curb Stomp when he's back, less pressure on his knee


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



ShowStopper said:


> Jim Cornette tweet about Rollins that X-Pac retweeted:
> 
> Sean Waltman Retweeted
> Jim Cornette ‏@TheJimCornette Nov 5
> ...


He truly is the GOAT :rollins


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Rollins went on to hit a pedigree after he fucked his knee like that? Damn, respect to him.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

*Ladies and Gentlemen, *

*it is now time for the* 

*BEAST INCARNATE *

*BROCK LESNAR*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

PS: Get well soon, Seth!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Serh is apprentely in high spirits from a pic Xavier tweeted


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

House shows are completely different the storylines dont continue when they are not on tv


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

There is no storyline at house shows. Only pure matches, just for fun.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Crewz said:


> House shows are just matches.. All the storylines go right out the window.


Exactly.

Kinda like Smackdown...and RAW...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



bálorisayiddo said:


> Do they have face vs face and heel vs heel?


Not so much, but there you can see some cool stuff & interactions like this:


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

Campione said:


> *Ladies and Gentlemen, *
> 
> *it is now time for the*
> 
> ...


God no, Brock is awful.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Don't wanna see anyone tear up a knee like he did, but I must say that on a positive note, I too shall probably enjoy RAW more now. I haven't seen many RAWs or actually watched any of the PPVs since he became champ. Just not my cup of tea. Not a fan of his.

PLus it will open a spot near the top and give someone a chance to shine. And for me (this is the most interesting thing) it will be interesting to see if RATINGS go up, down or stay stagnant. If the ratings for RAW increase it will show that maybe having him as champ wasn't "good for business," if they stay the same then the product is just in a downward trend and if they drop then it shows he was "good for business...."


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

I get what you guys are saying, but still this is a main event player who is supposed to have been kidnapped in a main storyline. Why bother including that one guy? It's just like telling everyone who attends, this is totally fake and doesn't matter and kayfabe is stooopid! I get that they want to give people repeats of title matches, but in this specific instance it seems like an odd choice. I wish they would try to uphold the kayfabe stuff a little better, I mean look what happened to Rusev for breaking kayfabe, having to change up his whole story because of some tweet, but then WWE does the same thing but worse with Kane, it boggles my mind


----------



## Chris Roberts (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*

You're just pissed off the fact that had Kane not wrestled Rollins she wouldn't have been injured. And just like certain individuals blamed Joe for TJ's injury, you're going to blame Kane for Rollins


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



Chris Roberts said:


> You're just pissed off the fact that had Kane not wrestled Rollins she wouldn't have been injured. And just like certain individuals blamed Joe for TJ's injury, you're going to blame Kane for Rollins


Really has nothing to do with anything I said. The injury was just a freak accident. You should work on your reading comprehension skills. Stay in school kiddo, reading is fundamental!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



JamJamGigolo said:


> I get what you guys are saying, but still this is a main event player who is supposed to have been kidnapped in a main storyline. Why bother including that one guy? It's just like telling everyone who attends, this is totally fake and doesn't matter and kayfabe is stooopid! I get that they want to give people repeats of title matches, but in this specific instance it seems like an odd choice. I wish they would try to uphold the kayfabe stuff a little better, I mean look what happened to Rusev for breaking kayfabe, having to change up his whole story because of some tweet, but then WWE does the same thing but worse with Kane, it boggles my mind


Kayfabe is stupid. Nobody thinks wrestling is real. The only people that think wrestling is real are too stupid to realize the inconsistency with Kane wrestling on the house show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



tbm98 said:


> After Seth had that injury I wonder if they continued the match also.


They did. He ended up winning with the Pedigree. 

Respect to Seth.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



FITZ said:


> Kayfabe is stupid. Nobody thinks wrestling is real. The only people that think wrestling is real are too stupid to realize the inconsistency with Kane wrestling on the house show.


I don't think the Sopranos is real either, but if Big Pussy suddenly showed up at the Bada Bing in season 5 like nothing happened just because people liked seeing that character, it would kind of ruin that show for me too. Get what I'm saying? Sticking to kayfabe makes it more watchable.

Plus as I mentioned, it seems pretty arbitrary that they broke up Rusev's storyline because he broke kayfabe but then they do it themselves all the time. Just makes no sense to me.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

AND he continued the match. Just because his character booking has sucked doesn't mean he doesn't put it all on the line. Respect. It sucks that ACL/MCL injuries are ones people never fully recover from. Hopefully he'll get well soon, but I don't want them to rush things.

Looks like Roman is going to win it after all. That means Sheamus is probably going to fail a cash in unless Brock returns, or Y2J or better yet... Rock returns heel to screw Roman over and allow Sheamus to cash in. That Russo swerve.


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: How was Rollins wrestling Kane at a house show?*



JamJamGigolo said:


> I don't think the Sopranos is real either, but if Big Pussy suddenly showed up at the Bada Bing in season 5 like nothing happened just because people liked seeing that character, it would kind of ruin that show for me too. Get what I'm saying? Sticking to kayfabe makes it more watchable.
> 
> Plus as I mentioned, it seems pretty arbitrary that they broke up Rusev's storyline because he broke kayfabe but then they do it themselves all the time. Just makes no sense to me.


but house shows are like What If comic issues. They aren't "canon"


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

A heel turn from Roman Reigns the more I think about it , has me very interested. Right now and as of late the wwe product too many and I am only speaking about raw/ppvs excluding nxt, have been viewed as lacklusture , boring, lacking that big time storyline that makes us want to watch with more enthusiasm . 

If ambrose turns , he will no doubt be a great heel to watch however he will more than likely overshadow a babyface roman reigns. If Reigns wins as a babyface , it is something we expect but how many top heels are in place for him to have and build a credible run leading into wrestlemania? 


Now if he wins and turns heel .... there appears to be a window wide open of possibilties . He wins and joins the authority as a monster heel champion. He can turn on the fans and has the material to cut some very fierce/passionate anti fan material for all the crap we have given him. He can hopefully in theory show more personality or perhaps a different side to himself and develop it...thus making him a more well rounded performer...the turn could be considered quite shocking and adds a new top heel who is a badass

then thinking of feuds he has.....he has an inevitable program with ambrose, a returning cena , a returning rollins next year and then of course at mania reigns/lesnar 2...with heel reigns as a champion vs the conquering hero monster in lesnar...


----------



## Lee Walker (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Anybody but Romain Reigns! I'd rather see Hornswoggle as Champion


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Sheamus needs to fuck off and never return...i never wanna see his face again or shitty moveset.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Exclusive: Seth Rollins speaks on his injured knee, his recovery and his thoughts on the next WWE World Heavyweight Champion

http://www.wwe.com/inside/seth-rollins-interviewed-about-knee-injury


----------



## jason (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

As the main event was rollins vs reigns I bet they will push reigns to win the title but let sheamus cash in money in the bank


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Looks like its time to call super cena


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



The Weeknd said:


> God no, Brock is awful.


Opinions are like "Russo's". Everyone has one.


----------



## SquaredCircleShow (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

This injury could not have come at a worse time! WM32 is down the drain, Survivor Series is screwed, Raw and Smackdown are screwed. It's gonna be a rough few months for WWE Creative.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

@Chrome I now see why you didn't like new users. 

So much cringe.
:floyd1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @Chrome I now see why you didn't like new users.
> 
> So much cringe.
> :floyd1


Don't know, but I see a lot of Nov. '15 posters posting on just this page alone.

Something weird goin' on here. Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

*Lemme get this straight... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house show?*

... and the 48 year old 325 lbs guy is supposed to be abducted/written off w/ the current storyline.... Yet he's headlining a show.

Can someone tell me how/why this made any sense? Rollins/Kane could of sold out a house show on their own without any crazy stunts... why do they need to do something crazy like this after tickets were already sold? Why couldn't they do a normal match? 

No reason a 325 lbs guy should be powerbombed through a table in the first place - considering Kane is a big part of a current storyline - why do that? Did they not learn what just happened to Sting?

No reason the WWE champ should be doing a top rope powerbomb to a 325 lbs guy either... at a house show. After watching the video It's not too surprising Rollins got hurt. That's a high risk move.

It's just mind boggling and makes zero sense.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

Talent can do w/e they want at house shows so they could've said no, but are probably told to go all out to make the audience happy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

Shit happens.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

Bring back the BWO to save WWE


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Chrome said:


> Don't know, but I see a lot of Nov. '15 posters posting on just this page alone.
> 
> Something weird goin' on here. Or maybe it's just me?


I smell multiple troll accounts dude.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

You can say that in hindsight but the fact is that wrestlers often do moves far more dangerous and survive and on the flipside they also get seriously injured doing the simplest of moves, Cena got sidelined for 6 months because of a hip toss. It's something you just can't do anything about because it's the nature of the business. Unfortunate for Rollins on this occasion, that's it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

It wasn't that risky of a spot tbh...


----------



## jason (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

I agree wasn't needed on a house show but the people that payed the tickets want summit gud wwe probably thought the same thing unfortunately it has blown there champ and there best heel so safe to say there in trouble


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> It wasn't that risky of a spot tbh...


Yep, it was a freak accident. The move wasn't dangerous at all. It isn't like Seth was trying to dead lift Kane.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*

Doesn't really matter how big Kane is, Rollins busted his knee because he landed wrong. Kane could have been 5'1 125lbs, and Rollins would have suffered the same fate.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Chrome said:


> Don't know, but I see a lot of Nov. '15 posters posting on just this page alone.
> 
> Something weird goin' on here. Or maybe it's just me?


It's not just you. Almost all the names are uncreative, & the posting style is very similar with run on sentences, occasional lack of punctuation, & an underlying tone of immaturity.

Hmm.:mj Probably the same person.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Lemme get this straigh... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sho*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> It wasn't that risky of a spot tbh...


Sweet sig!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Well that looked bad... Remember when HHH tore his quad during a tag match with Jericho and "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" in 2001. 

It's probably the worst timing ever since they starting promoting Wrestlemania 32


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Vince will quckly change location to Chicago and this will happen






Reigns will cry


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Reigns v Punk book it! Thing is if Wwe offered Punk a billion dollars, and a billion icecream bars. Not sure even then he would come back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> Well that looked bad... Remember when HHH tore his quad during a tag match with Jericho and "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named" in 2001.
> 
> It's probably the worst timing ever since they starting promoting Wrestlemania 32


Triple H went out as one of the best heels and came back to one of the biggest pops and one of the biggest faces.

I can honestly see the same with Rollins. He will come back as a face and will get one hell of a pop.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Erik. said:


> Triple H went out as one of the best heels and came back to one of the biggest pops and one of the biggest faces.
> 
> I can honestly see the same with Rollins. He will come back as a face and will get one hell of a pop.


This is the first thing that came to my mind the second i heard the news. He will be back around the time of Summerslam and i doubt they are stupid enough to put him on another heel run. He can be crazy hot when he returns and get huge pops.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Erik. said:


> Triple H went out as one of the best heels and came back to one of the biggest pops and one of the biggest faces.


repped.

Still got goosebumps


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Seth seems very positive in that interview talking about his injury thats good to see


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

the man is a damn beast!

this is the original link:

http://www.thesportster.com/wrestli...-pedigree-on-kane-after-blowing-his-knee-out/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

That's crazy. Good on him for finishing that match. Very gutty.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Lemme get this straight... So the WWE Champion Rollins got hurt by trying to powerbomb a 48 year old 325 lbs guy off the top rope... at a house sh*



spinningedge said:


> ... and the 48 year old 325 lbs guy is supposed to be abducted/written off w/ the current storyline.... Yet he's headlining a show.
> 
> Can someone tell me how/why this made any sense? Rollins/Kane could of sold out a house show on their own without any crazy stunts... why do they need to do something crazy like this after tickets were already sold? Why couldn't they do a normal match?
> 
> ...


It was a pretty basic spot, they've probably done a dozen times. It was just a sunset flip off the top rope and he landed awkwardly on his leg, a freak accident. Chill out.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

This is why Seth is SETH FREAKING ROLLINS


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Seth Rollins is damn near the closest WWE have been to a next generation megastar since Austin and Rock.

Rollins NEEDS to start commanding respect from fans as it's certainly due now. This is the *epitome[\B] of being a good wrestler, there's no denying his class anymore.*


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Gutsy but honestly might not have been smart, he may have made the injury worse by doing the Pedigree of all moves on a weakened knee.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

That looked really painful. He must have been hurting so much the next morning. I'm on the fence with them finishing the match after they get injured. I guess it's difficult to tell the severity of it unless you're bones are sticking out and I have a tremendous amount of respect for pushing through it, but damn... Take care of yourself! Who knows if pushing through caused more damage. Could have been the difference between coming back in 4 months vs 6-9.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Delivering a pedigree after blowing his knee out shows a lack of responsibility and a lack of respect for the fans, both of which are not qualities one would want in a champion. He probably further injured himself when he should have immediately called off the match and rushed away for medical treatment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Seth showed he lived up to he standard of the great HHH and countless others before him, by finishing a match when any mere mortal would have understandably called it a night. We have just witnessed the apotheosis of Seth Rollins, forever more Crossfit Jesus. :bow


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Full credit to him for doing that.

Obviously not smart, but there you go.

You can tell with the way he hit the pedigree that he tried his best to land on his other knee.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

After reading so much about this, this gave me more appreciation and respect to Seth Rollins. I still hope for him a speedy recovery and get the belt again.

Respect to Rollins, the true champ.


----------



## MrDouiss (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

The match should've been stopped as soon as he banged his knee with the sunset flip, that way he could've been back in time for WM 32. But oh well, gotta be a hero I guess.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

All praise Crossfit Jesus:










He gets injured for our sins.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

You have to admire the respect for the business he showed there. It would have been so easy just to pull out and end the match on an injury stoppage, kayfabe is dead after all, no one really would have cared. And if the title wasn't on the line, that would have been the right move, but fact of the matter is that it was on the line so he had to dig down real deep and gut through the match as best he could so he could get the pin and have his hand raised at the end.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



The Amazon said:


> Sheamus needs to fuck off and never return...i never wanna see his face again or shitty moveset.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Pfft, all while Triple H can't finish a match with Axel because he was "dehydrated."

All jokes aside, that's pretty ballsy on his part and shows that he's a badass / company man by finishing the match in that condition.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Props to him for finishing the match, very HHH-like.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

BTW I made a similar thread yesterday: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...hing-his-match-like-cena-got-broken-nose.html

Prior to finish, he also powerbombed Kane with his destroyed knee. Guy's a beast:


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*

Respect.


----------



## LETS GO FANDANGO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Video of Seth Rollins Pedigree on Kane After Blowing His Knee Out*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Delivering a pedigree after blowing his knee out shows a lack of responsibility and a lack of respect for the fans, both of which are not qualities one would want in a champion. He probably further injured himself when he should have immediately called off the match and rushed away for medical treatment.


Would you stop being negative all the time?


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

Mad respect to him for finishing the match, That HHH return style pop when he comes back will be amazing :banderas


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*



Tata Toothy said:


>


Celtics...lol

Boston...lol


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

It's awesome to know that Seth is fine. He is not in much pain and he said it looks worse than it feels in his latest interview. Now we just have to wait for Raw and see what madness happens. I think this will be the most watched Raw because of the fact their is no champion. We all want to know who is in the tournament and how WWE builds it up. 

Seth will come back better and stronger than ever. He even thanked the fans. I think he thought the fans wouldn't care for him because he was a heel. The fans are smarter than that. We know he plays a role and does it so well. Mad respect to Seth for finishing the match like a man. He is the true future!! I think there are more Seth fans out there now. Can't wait to see him come back as a good guy.. The chants he will get. It will be an awesome moment in WWE history.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins injured in Dublin - out 6-9 months; WWE to hold WWE Championship Tournament at the Survivor Series*

I love how he thanked the fans! Seth should know he has LOADS of fans who love him. Even my Mum, who can't stand Seth's character said she was extremely sad for Seth the person.

They need to bring him back as a face, he could become one of the most popular people in WWE that way. I think a lot of people want to cheer for him but they can't bring themselves to cos of his association with The Authority :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That WWE.com interview has planted the seeds of the greatness that is gonna be Seth Rollins' babyface turn. I cannot wait...


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

the one good thing about this for seth is that I do not have to see him get emasculated by stephanie mcmahon every week on raw and patronised by triple h. That was the one thing that I felt hurt Seth as a top heel, the way in which stephanie and Hunter would talk to him ...I hated it and what is worse? he had no comeback. That to me is the one tiny tiny silver lining in this terms of what we see on the show.

If I were him I would take the full nine months with a knee injury. Just because knee injuries in sports can take much longer to heal if they are not given the full time to rehab/heal. Plus people come back from knee injuries slightly slower with their reflexes being sacrificed. I recall that when Chris sabin was injured due to a diagnosis on his knee...he reinjured his knee during the rehab perhaps because he rushed coming back...and it is safe to say he was not the same when he did return.....in addition in the ufc we have seen a top p4p fighter like George St Pierre injured with his knee being the effected area....that saw him out for just over a year and he did the right thing...he was patient and took thing's slowly so that his knee could properly rehab itself from the trauma and surgery. But again you will notice when GSP did return against carlos condit and Nick Diaz you could see his movements had slowed down quite a bit. Now you also look at Dominick cruz another ufc fighter with a knee injury who was pulled from a title fight in 2012...he had surgery and rushed his rehab too much...because of that mindset that he need's to comeback asap ...the problem is he reinjured the knee by not being patient and cruz did not fight for two years as a result. So I just hope that Rollins takes his time and is patient...the temptation is too have this miracle of a comeback...but I advise looking at case history to just take his time so that he is only out for 9 months ...rather than a year or two because of rushing his rehab.


----------



## CLEMDAWG (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd love to see Punk back. Really like to see Punk vs Rollins. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth Rollins WILL win the 2017 Royal Rumble.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

I hope WWE doesn't have him continue to make appearances on tv while he's injured like they did with Roman. It lessens the impact of his eventual return. The only time I would be okay with Seth appearing is him accepting his Slammy for 'Superstar of the Year'. He could either heel it up showing he's as arrogant as ever even with an injury or he could show appreciation and remorse thus beginning his face turn.

Roman could be the one to present the award as well since he won it last year. They could both show hesitancy but eventually shake hands.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seth Rollins WILL win the 2017 Royal Rumble.


The crowd will cheer him.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

Creative better book Seth to be face when he returns, otherwise it won't help him regain his momentum.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

In my _Seth Rollins return_ fantasy, Ambrose has been battleing against the Authority or another Authority-type faction, and their new chosen one; a heel WHC Roman Reigns.

Towards the end of [insert random PPV], featuring Ambrose Vs. Reigns in an [insert any no DQ match type] for Reigns' title, HHH comes out with his sledgehammer to make sure Roman wins, then Rollins' music hits, he comes out of the crowd, curb stomps HHH, while Ambrose hits Reigns with the sledgehammer, and wins the WHC, then Ambrose and Rollins stare eachother down, and Ambrose is all like "WTF?..."


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Wonder how much money Seth is going to lose out on due to this injury? His downside guarantee might not be as big as expected if he is still on the contract he signed upon The Shield debut to the main roster 3 years ago. Most of his money would've come from merchandise sales, PPV bonus, royalties, getting extra due to being the Champ etc. He's probably losing over 7 figures as a result of being out for 9 months.


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

Crasp said:


> In my _Seth Rollins return_ fantasy, Ambrose has been battleing against the Authority or another Authority-type faction, and their new chosen one; a heel WHC Roman Reigns.
> 
> Towards the end of [insert random PPV], featuring Ambrose Vs. Reigns in an [insert any no DQ match type] for Reigns' title, HHH comes out with his sledgehammer to make sure Roman wins, then Rollins' music hits, he comes out of the crowd, curb stomps HHH, while Ambrose hits Reigns with the sledgehammer, and wins the WHC, then Ambrose and Rollins stare eachother down, and Ambrose is all like "WTF?..."


I'd buy THAT for a dollar


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

NatePaul101 said:


> *I hope WWE doesn't have him continue to make appearances on tv while he's injured like they did with Roman. It lessens the impact of his eventual return.* The only time I would be okay with Seth appearing is him accepting his Slammy for 'Superstar of the Year'. He could either heel it up showing he's as arrogant as ever even with an injury or he could show appreciation and remorse thus beginning his face turn.
> 
> Roman could be the one to present the award as well since he won it last year. They could both show hesitancy but eventually shake hands.


You made a great point there. He's my favourite in WWE, but I don't want to see him via satellite on the Titantron every few weeks.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Drago said:


> You made a great point there. He's my favourite in WWE, but I don't want to see him via satellite on the Titantron every few weeks.


Yeah that would be a bad idea. It makes sense to have him show up via satellite or a pre recorded video/interview with Michael Cole tonight on Raw just so he can say whoever wins at SvS is only the interim Champion and how he will be back better than ever etc.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I just hope its not a small tournament. 

I would also say this could be a cool way to debut a new wrestler like from NXT or something but they may have already debut enough new wrestlers for this year.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

I would like to see Finn Balor debut in the tormentment, make it to the semis showing both his entrances. He has great presence wrestles say Bray Wyatt takes him to limit but looses and Wyatt and Reigns in match for title.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got a feeling Rollins is gonna be back faster than we think.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bowtron (Nov 4, 2015)

Hopefully wearing that crazy white outfit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

dazzy666 said:


> I've got a feeling Rollins is gonna be back faster than we think.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The roof will blow off of the arena when he returns.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

The "thank you Rollins" chants on Raw were great. Just a shame HHH didn't wait till all the fans got in sync as it would've been much more effective then.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rollins getting cheers all over the building and he was not even here.... He's already the biggest babyface of the whole roster


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Them "thank you Rollins" chants :banderas

That mega pop he gets when he comes back :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CurbStomp93 said:


> Them "thank you Rollins" chants :banderas
> 
> That mega pop he gets when he comes back :banderas


:trips5


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

CurbStomp93 said:


> Them "thank you Rollins" chants :banderas
> 
> That mega pop he gets when he comes back :banderas


You will be severely dissapointed, Seth can never garner a mega pop, he has yet to even achieve a normal pop. 

Seth is awful.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I was there last night and Seth got huge pops and he wasn't even there. That just shows how big he is. The injury really shouldn't of happened Seth was on a roll. Seth got cheers during clips at WM31 that were shown and then got cheers and chants during the HHH promo. Gonna miss you Seth


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow sucks for him. No longer watching the product but keep up on it through this forum. Positives out of this is they can't book him like a chicken shit champ anymore, why they did this is mystery? Second good thing thing is CM Punk record is still alive and well. Serve though bitter assholes in the back right. Wish Seth a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

id like to appologize to all the people out there that I said "rollins being hurt was a good thing". This was based on the idea that the WWE was going to put together an AMAZING, ALL-TIME GREAT, HISTORIC tournament with 1 NxT guy, 1 surprise guy, and then a splatter of the top talent right now. Well, i could not be any more wrong. No Wyatt, No Strowman (this is a travesty), No Kane, No Undertaker, No Goldust, No New Day, No LESNAR, No Bryan, No Cena, No Jericho, No RVD, No Samoa Joe, NO fin Balor...... i mean jesus, this could've been amazing if you just used 2 of the people i listed. Calisto and Titus O'neil!?! And you have the brackets in a way where just getting 1 of Reigns, Ambrose, Del Rio, owens not in the final four will be an all-time shock..... you could've at least put Sheamus in Del Rio's bracket or something like that. Just to make it interesting!!

I still think in the end, this will be GREAT for rollins, that point I'm still sticking with, but the idea that this was going to create an all-time great tournament.....bleh bleh bleh BLEH!!!!!


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

I read that this was the first Raw Seth has missed since his debut three years ago. I wonder has any other wrestler been on every Raw since 2012? None of the main event talents have - Reigns,Cena, Ambrose, Orton etc.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

9 months is an absolute minimum that Seth Rollins will be out.

More likely 12 to 14 months.

My son has just done his ACL and the meniscus like Seth and we have just been to the best Knee Doctor and he said 12 months is a minimum with such an injury because there is a big chance that you can re-do an ACL if you come back too soon and that would cause Seth to be out for another 12 months.

They will take a very conservative time frame with Seth's return because if he does the ACL again; his wrestling career will almost be over.

Anyway; when Seth Rollins does come back; he will be a different wrestler anyway and not half as spectacular. Those moves he does where he puts all the pressure of another huge human being on his knees will be GONE!

He will have to protect his knee for the rest of his career and fight conservatively.

As I said; once you have torn your ACL; it is never as strong again and can be re-ruptured a lot easier.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is a freak of nature. I could see him being back in seven months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stung like Sting said:


> 9 months is an absolute minimum that Seth Rollins will be out.
> 
> *More likely 12 to 14 months.*
> 
> ...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah once you tear your ACL. You can never generate the same amount of power behind it. Look at Rafa in tennis. Unfortunate, but Seths a machine he well over come it.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Seeing as Seth's high flying days are likely over now, maybe he should bulk up and become more of a traditional power-style wrestler? He already has some cool power moves in his locker (The Buckle Bomb, the Superplex to falcon arrow combo etc.), if he bulked up a bit i reckon he could wrestle a style similar to Cesaro, where he still has most of his athleticism, but also some mad strength too.


----------



## Maria Kinly (Nov 11, 2015)

OMG,Top 10 Unthinkable Happen in WWE


----------



## Maria Kinly (Nov 11, 2015)

i love you twin bella


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

#redesign #rebuild #reclaim ” :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BornBad said:


> #redesign #rebuild #reclaim ”


The perfect theme for The Architect :rollins


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He will have to tone down a lot of his high flying, especially stuff where he escapes his opponent's moves by landing on his feet, or the way he takes the bump over the top rope to the floor. Or remember how Harper tried to German Suplex him off the top during Wyatts vs Shield and he landed on his feet? We'll likely never see it again :mj2


I wouldn't mind him incorporating a more striking and submission based style with a few high flying moves here and there, like Daniel Bryan maybe. The Pedigree is most likely out as his finisher, and I'm not sure if they want to bring the Curb Stomp back. Maybe have him use the Frog Splash as his finisher? It looks great and it wouldn't put AS much of a pressure on his knees. Or introduce the Paroxysm or God's Last Gift.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Seeing as Seth's high flying days are likely over now, maybe he should bulk up and become more of a traditional power-style wrestler? He already has some cool power moves in his locker (The Buckle Bomb, the Superplex to falcon arrow combo etc.), if he bulked up a bit i reckon he could wrestle a style similar to Cesaro, where he still has most of his athleticism, but also some mad strength too.



While this would make sense due to Rollins being deceptively strong, as Stung like String said previously he won't want to be putting a lot of pressure on his knee in case it buckles again therefore doing power moves wouldn't be the best idea. I am sure he will still do the Bucklebomb on guys like Cena, Reigns and obviously smaller but I doubt we will see him carrying Ryback across the ring or powerbombing Kane as it would put a lot of pressure on his knee. It's a real shame if this is the case as I always found it cool seeing someone less than 220lbs doing all of those power moves on guys far bigger as it's not something you see much of.

His real challenge will be toning down on his high flying moves especially if he returns as a face. If this injury had to happen it's just a shame it didn't happen after he got a big face run at his full capability. If he returned as a heel it would be a lot easier to transition into a style of a less flashy high flying moveset.

Considering how obsessed he is with Crossfit that will be another big challenge for him. Deadlifting is a big part of that training so I am unsure how that would work for him.

Who knows what he will be like though. He's only 29 so he may surprise us all. I recall HHH came back looking better than ever in 2002 and was more explosive in the ring. He must have delivered near 1,000 pedigrees since he came back from his quad injury nearly 14 years ago so I think Seth could still use it. I'd prefer them to just let him have the Curb Stomp back though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Seth is gonna get one hell of a pop when he returns I cant wait to see and I hope he rocks that white attire. Seth as a face will be awesome. I really hope he gets his title back on his return as really he didnt lose it

Also Seth shouldnt rush his recovery and I hope he doesnt take any quick routes like Cena has done with his injuries as we all know he did drugs to get better quick. Seth is healthy and should do the recovery properly and only come back when he knows his knee can go

After re watching the footage Seth doing the flip over and landing wrong and the power bombing and doing the pedigree he shouldnt of done that he should of just gone for the quick cover when he knew he landed wrong after the flip. I do admire his strength to continue that match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> Seth is gonna get one hell of a pop when he returns I cant wait to see and I hope he rocks that white attire. Seth as a face will be awesome. I really hope he gets his title back on his return as really he didnt lose it
> 
> Also Seth shouldnt rush his recovery and I hope he doesnt take any quick routes like Cena has done with his injuries as we all know he did drugs to get better quick. Seth is healthy and should do the recovery properly and only come back when he knows his knee can go
> 
> After re watching the footage Seth doing the flip over and landing wrong and the power bombing and doing the pedigree he shouldnt of done that he should of just gone for the quick cover when he knew he landed wrong after the flip. I do admire his strength to continue that match


He should also put more rainbow color in his hair, ala Jeff Hardy! And cut off the facial hair.


----------



## Copious (Nov 11, 2015)

No arguing Seth is one of the best in ring performers the company has. This list of injuries doesn't bode too well for our viewing as fans. Hopefully Lesnar will agree to do more shows I'd like to see him go through the current roaster like a steam train, to the world championship at Mania. Similar to what he did in his first stint at WWE, when he destroyed stars like the Undertaker, Kurt Angle etc.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE just posted this:


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

GeneHackman said:


> While this would make sense due to Rollins being deceptively strong, as Stung like String said previously he won't want to be putting a lot of pressure on his knee in case it buckles again therefore doing power moves wouldn't be the best idea. I am sure he will still do the Bucklebomb on guys like Cena, Reigns and obviously smaller but I doubt we will see him carrying Ryback across the ring or powerbombing Kane as it would put a lot of pressure on his knee. It's a real shame if this is the case as I always found it cool seeing someone less than 220lbs doing all of those power moves on guys far bigger as it's not something you see much of.
> 
> His real challenge will be toning down on his high flying moves especially if he returns as a face. If this injury had to happen it's just a shame it didn't happen after he got a big face run at his full capability. If he returned as a heel it would be a lot easier to transition into a style of a less flashy high flying moveset.
> 
> ...


The real problem is Seth is a relatively small framed man in a large mans sport. He used quickness and his gymnastic skills to do things in the ring most men his size couldn't.

Those who live by the sword; die by the sword.

I don't think this will be the last time that Seth blows a knee.

I think it will become a reoccurring theme of his career.

Just look at the moves he makes in the ring.

The human body is not meant to make those type of moves with that type of weight on top of him.

With HHH's quad comeback, it was a muscle injury and HHH just took copious amounts of drugs and steroids to get himself right.

Seth Rollins injury is a tendon injury and therefore steroids can't really help him.

Seth simply can't continue to wrestle the way he currently does.

Something's got to give.

And the knee is the most weak point.

I also think Seth should just write off 2016 and come back in 2017 after he has had full rehab and has strengthened the muscles around the area.

I fear Seth will come back too early and re-do the injury and we will loose one of the most promising wrestlers of the Attitude era.

Just take the 14 month period that most good Orthopaedic surgeons suggest you should take to overcome such a terrible injury including meniscus and two ligament tears.

Coming back any earlier than January 2017 just leaves Seth too susceptible to a reoccurrence.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just have both finalists be laid out and then out comes Sheamus, cashes in and steals the title.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

The fact he got up after doing his ACL and powerbombed Kane through a table is insane.. Freakish resilience. 

Sickened as Rollins was the only reason I kept watching after Punk left. Luckily Owens' is around to keep me interested now but I can't wait til Seth is back. 

The return is going to be a huge pop. Hopefully it's perfectly timed.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

BornBad said:


>


:mj2


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Great photos of Seth and clearly he is getting the best attention possible. 

He needs to slowly increase. The problem with acl knee injuries is that they graft some of your hamstring to create the new acl. The blood has to learn to flow through the new graft.

After 6 - 10 weeks you feel great and ready to go but this is the time that you are at your weakest because the grafted acl has not got its own blood supply yet.

Just take your time Seth and hope you come back at least 90% of what you were previously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins had surgery. Update:



> - Seth Rollins had surgery to repair his torn ACL, MCL and medial meniscus this week. WWE cameras did film Rollins at the hospital and their website has photos at this link. Rollins wrote the following on his personal Facebook page:


Rollins' Facebook post:



> *"Huge thanks to everyone who has reached out and extended their support over the last week. Means a lot to me. Surgery is done and I'm on the mend! Every day is forward movement now. I'll be back it before you can even miss me."*


*
*

The fact that they had WWE Cameras there to film it is getting me pumped for those return viginettes they're going to air when he comes back. It is going to be GLORIOUS.

:drose


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dat parallel, cue "Beautiful Day".


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He should also put more rainbow color in his hair, ala Jeff Hardy! And cut off the facial hair.


I dont think Seth will put that blonde streak back in his hair as his ex finacee used to dye his hair for him but obviously since he cheated on her with Zahra that would probably bring back memories of his ex he doesnt want. Maybe a different colour streaks would be cool. I love his facial hair that can stay 

Those hospital pics make me sad  and that video clip you can do it Seth come back stronger and take back what is yours


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


>



Good to see him staying positive, much respect to Rollins.


----------



## WRASTLING XPERT (Feb 2, 2015)

It is sad, but at the end of the day, it's very interesting who is going to be the next champion. But hey, we all know that it is gonna be REIGNS CALLED ROMAN.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

It is going to be a long and lonely way back.

There will be lots of dark and tough days.

I just hope Seth doesn't try to get back too early.

It looked like it was a major, major operation.

Give it the full 12 months Seth.

Time is irrelevant now.

All that matters is you getting better.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

If 12 months is what is recommended then why did WWE say from 6 months? Surely they should give the max amount of time required and have it as a bonus if he returns any earlier? If anything even mentioning 6 months is putting a lot of pressure on him to live up to that expectation.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

That is right. The WWE don't really care about the individual; they only care about Business.

It is a production line and I bet they ship Rollins back out before the doctors give the full all clear because ratings will suck without him.

Rollins thinks he is Superman so he won't argue. He will toe the company line.

It will be pot luck if he doesn't re-injure himself.

Nothing more.

I am telling you; the top orthopaedic surgeons say this is a 12 month injury and that is what Rollins should take to recuperate and get the strength and confidence in the knee.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad he is doing well after the surgery. Im glad he is ready and focused on getting 100% and looking forward to a new Seth Rollins in the ring


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, he should take the full 12 months out. And make sure the knee is totally 100%

When my son did his knee; the orthopaedic surgeon said he had to be able to single leg press twice his weight before he was allowed back into competitive sports. As well as do a lot of twisting and turning exercises.

If you come back any earlier than the 12 month recommended time; you have a high chance of re-rupturing the grafted acl in your knee.

Best to take the conservative view.

Because Rollins wants to think of this whole career which is another 20 to 25 years.

Not just rush back because HHH tells him ratings are shite without him.

Health is more important than Business..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOEY STYLES KNOWS:



> Joey Styles ‏@JoeyStyles 3h3 hours ago
> It's only been one episode of @WWE #RAW and I am already going through @WWERollins withdrawal. Get well sooner Champ


Seth's response:



> Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins 56m56 minutes ago
> @JoeyStyles @WWE OH MY GAWDDD! Thanks Joey.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, it will be a very, very long year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> JOEY STYLES KNOWS:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth's response:


His timetable is going to shock some people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace Boogie said:


> His timetable is going to shock some people.


Even if it doesn't, I'm cool with that. I'd rather him come back at full strength a few months later than the 6-9 month estimate (even if that means it's a full year), than come back early and only be 75%. He's only 29, by the time he comes back; 30. He's got a ton of time left in his career, so being too old isn't an issue. Just come back 100% healthy, no matter how long it takes. But I will say; him being a young, elite athlete that keeps himself in ridiculous condition and great health; that's only going to help him in his rehab. If it was someone older, or someone who wasn't in tip-top condition, that might not be the case.

That's my $0.02, anyway.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

The worst thing possible is if Seth comes back too early and re-ruptures the tendon.

And then has to sit out for two years. (one for the original rupture and one for the re-rupture).

take your medicine Seth. 

take the time necessary to get as close to 100% as possible.


Sure he might do some ring stuff by July/August next year..

But lets hope he doesn't get too cute...

And lets hope he never tries to carry a 300 lb man or swing him off a turn buckle.

When he does come back; Seth will be very limited in what he can do for another few months after.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

The worst WWE champion after some time and one of the most boring characters in WWE today is being missed? The fuck am I missing?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I was just looking through the pics and videos I took at Smackdown TV taping in the Manchester arena I attended on Tuesday and I filmed the intro with the pyro and I just noticed now that Seth has been removed from Smackdown intro  he was the start with the title. Wow I guess he's not gonna be featured on either intros while he's out. I attended Raw as well but they didn't do the intro or pyro. I guess next week we will see him removed from the Raw one as well


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If they get this right they can tie his comeback into the Billion Dollar Man film promotion...

We have the technology, we can rebuild him, better, faster, cockier than ever.... :lol


----------



## EFIN 92 (Nov 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK7myT8hEs8 my thoughts


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The whole redesign, rebuild, reclaim thing Seth put on his twitter totally says hes coming back with a new look, new body, and getting that title back on his return yesssssss


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Gee WWE are ruthless.

Seth injured; and the next day he is off the intro and virtually disappears from all WWE promotions.

It is a long fall from grace in an immediate time.

World Champion and the face of the WWE corporation to not even in any promo.

Still they did the same with Hogan et al.

WWE don't give a fark about the Talent.

That is reason enough for Seth to come back with HHH as his no 1 enemy.

Seth needs to take as long as possible.

http://uscenterforsportsmedicine.co...my-anterior-cruciate-ligament-injury-to-heal/

_"Still, the longer the knee can be given to heal the stronger it will be and the less likely you will re-injure it.

In fact, your new knee ligament continues to heal for up to a year, meaning it won’t be as strong at nine months as it will be at twelve months. The longer you wait, the better."
_

You can rebuild him but the ligament will still be the weakest part of his body for the rest of his life.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> The fuck am I missing?


Maybe all the matches when he delivered world class performance :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stung like Sting said:


> Gee WWE are ruthless.
> 
> Seth injured; and the next day he is off the intro and virtually disappears from all WWE promotions.
> 
> ...


Don't see them doing that. They published pictures of him at the clinic and undergoing the surgery and also made a video of it. They are likely documenting his recovery process as well. They even had an interview with him before that while he was injured. Triple H also said quite a bit about him in his recent interview and I'd say put him over in a big way. Both Seth and Triple H confirmed he is coming to reclaim what is his already at this point, 6-9 months ahead of time, they already have plans for his return.

Of course they will remove him from the tournament and not mention it, what would you have them do? Have him do a promo on this past RAW and delay his surgery because of that? Better he get the medical attention he needs right away.


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

Still ruthless imo. He should still be in the promo. He is the face of the coy.

But hey. 

Sure, anything about Seth's operation is going to be filmed...

anything they think will sell..

But hey..

and there is no way Seth is coming back in 6-9 months..

just not happening...

every single Orthopaedic Surgeon says 12 months minimum..

if he comes back and re-injures; they will have a huge amount of egg on their faces.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see the silver lining. This is all setting up the biggest return in WWE history and the OFFICIAL passing of the reigns from Cena to Seth. All the kiddies are gonna love Seth when he comes back. And when Rollins takes away all C-Nation ... turn ole "John Boy" heel and have him try to "end" Rollins' career. GAME.SET.MATCH.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

John wont turn heel. Hes the most liked athlete on social media. What convince kids to cry? lol. That and the amount of merch, and money they would lose. Seth well be one of the biggest returns in wwe history. Not sure about the biggest.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Im gonna miss Seth's laugh and him opening Raw


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Baby learned from the best :rollins


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Seth obviously gave his gf Zahra lessons on how to do the curb stomp


----------



## Seth Rollins knee (Nov 15, 2015)

One of the earlier posters said 9 months is a bunch of balony and it will be more like 12 months.

I can tell you, I did my acl and the doctors made me wait for 12 months at least before I came back.

And even with the best doctors possible; my knee was never the same and I couldn't play football to the same standard that I had previously.

Seth may never come back as good again..

An injury like an acl will change his wrestling style.

And if it doesn't; there is a huge chance he will re-rupture the tendon.

He can't win either way.

The Seth Rollins that we knew is gone forever..

In his place will be a more cautious fighter who doesn't do half the moves he used to because of this injury.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

aww its been removed from the sticky


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Just watched some videos of Seth doing crossfit and it got me thinking is he gonna be able to lift weights while squatting considering hes had knee surgery? I mean that got to change his whole work out now. Also that pulling himself up by those rings will affect his knees by moving around and then landing on the ground


----------

